# Tivo Vox boxes launch/available October 29th



## ajwees41

according to a post on the tivo facebook page October 29th the hardware launches/goes on sale no info when current supported hardware will be able to download hydra.


----------



## krkaufman

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154811498720178


----------



## ajwees41

64 Million dollar question does the Hydra software launch also or will only users who buy the vox boxes and voice remotes get it on that date or soon after?


----------



## ajwees41

Coming Soon

Vox box/ad on tivo.com


----------



## TivoJD

Are You Ready to Talk to the VOX? - TiVo Blog


----------



## TivoJD

From the blog, it looks like they will have all 3 models of the bolt as a vox version too, 4 tuner with either 500GB or 1TB drive that is either cable or OTA and a 6 tuner cable only with 3TB, all of them black and it sounds like they will have the new UI.


----------



## ajwees41

TivoJD said:


> From the blog, it looks like they will have all the models of the bolt as a vox version too, 4 tuner with either 500GB or 1TB drive that is either cable or OTA and a 6 tuner cable only with 3TB.


well it's just a Bolt with added voice remote what's interesting is it sounds like the only way to get hydra on old hardware the bolt bolt+ Roamio is by buying the voice remote. no free guide upgrade.


----------



## TivoJD

ajwees41 said:


> well it's just a Bolt with added voice remote what's interesting is it sounds like the only way to get hydra on old hardware the bolt bolt+ Roamio is by buying the voice remote. no free guide upgrade.


will get hydra, just no voice control.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Existing remotes will be fine, just no voice. That page's wording is screwy.


----------



## ajwees41

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Existing remotes will be fine, just no voice. That page's wording is screwy.


so do you think hydra apps will start being turned on on Sunday to all allow hydra upgrade for existing hardware?


----------



## Mikeguy

TivoJD said:


> Are You Ready to Talk to the VOX? - TiVo Blog


Interesting comment there: "Popular TiVo features like SkipMode™ and OnePass™ have also been enhanced to work with voice control."

And so, SkipMode works with voice control: press the voice button and say something like "Skip." Or, you could just press the skip button.  Unless I'm missing something.


----------



## krkaufman

ajwees41 said:


> well it's just a Bolt with added voice remote what's interesting is it *sounds like the only way to get hydra on old hardware the bolt bolt+ Roamio is by buying the voice remote*. no free guide upgrade.




TivoJD said:


> Are You Ready to Talk to the VOX? - TiVo Blog


>>>>>
Existing BOLT or Roamio users can upgrade to *the new experience* with the purchase of a TiVo VOX Remote**. The VOX Remote for BOLT is available in either black or white and is priced at $39.99. The VOX Remote for Roamio products (OTA, Pro and Plus) and first-generation TiVo Mini is available in black, includes a separate Bluetooth adapter, and is priced at $44.99.
...
**UPGRADE TO THE LATEST *TIVO EXPERIENCE* IS REQUIRED FOR EXISTING CUSTOMERS TO ACCESS VOICE SERVICES. ACCESS TO THIS UPGRADE IS INCLUDED AS PART OF THE CUSTOMER'S TIVO SERVICE PLAN (SOLD SEPARATELY)
<<<<<​
Yeah, "the new experience" (meaning "with voice control") can be confused with TiVo's marketing of Hydra as the new "TiVo Experience." Hydra will be an available upgrade to all eligible boxes at some point, but Hydra (and a properly paired Vox remote) will be required for the voice control features.



ajwees41 said:


> so do you think hydra apps will start being turned on on Sunday to all allow hydra upgrade for existing hardware?


Unless TiVo is looking for a lot of DVRs, Minis and remotes to be hitting their returns department, the voice feature needs to be functional as soon as the new hardware is released; so, one could expect existing hardware to be able to upgrade to Hydra as soon as the separate VOX Remote is made available.


----------



## ajwees41

krkaufman said:


> >>>>>
> Existing BOLT or Roamio users can upgrade to *the new experience* with the purchase of a TiVo VOX Remote**. The VOX Remote for BOLT is available in either black or white and is priced at $39.99. The VOX Remote for Roamio products (OTA, Pro and Plus) and first-generation TiVo Mini is available in black, includes a separate Bluetooth adapter, and is priced at $44.99.
> ...
> **UPGRADE TO THE LATEST *TIVO EXPERIENCE* IS REQUIRED FOR EXISTING CUSTOMERS TO ACCESS VOICE SERVICES. ACCESS TO THIS UPGRADE IS INCLUDED AS PART OF THE CUSTOMER'S TIVO SERVICE PLAN (SOLD SEPARATELY)
> <<<<<​
> Yeah, "the new experience" (meaning "with voice control") can be confused with TiVo's marketing of Hydra as the new "TiVo Experience." Hydra will be an available upgrade to all eligible boxes at some point, but Hydra (and a properly paired Vox remote) will be required for the voice control features.
> 
> Unless TiVo is looking for a lot of DVRs, Minis and remotes to be hitting their returns department, the voice feature needs to be functional as soon as the new hardware is released; so, one could expect existing hardware to be able to upgrade to Hydra as soon as the separate VOX Remote is made available.


so how will they tell if you have a vox remote or not? unless they put a code or something in with the vox remotes it would seem Hydra will launch Sunday?


----------



## TiVo_Ted

Hi everyone, I'm going to take the plunge here and try to answer some of your VOX and Hydra related questions. It's been 12 years since my last post to the TiVo forums, so go easy on me. I'll never be able to fill Margret's shoes.

Regarding our 4th generation user experience (aka Hydra), we will be making it available to all MINI, Roamio, BOLT and BOLT+ customers starting on the release date - 10/29. There will be a web page where you can request the update, and we will also have an on-box upgrade application. If you purchase an accessory VOX Remote, pressing the blue button on the remote will automatically trigger the update as long as your box is running the latest version of the current gen3 software (20.7.4). We have no plans to push the gen4 experience to customers unless they explicitly request it, however gen4 is required in order to have access to the voice features.

New customers who purchase and activate a BOLT, BOLT+, BOLT VOX or Roamio device after 10/29 will automatically receive our gen4 experience. Gen4 is where we will be placing a majority of our effort for new features and functionality going forward. If somebody wants to downgrade to gen3, they can, but the downgrade experience is less than ideal. It is a complete wipe of the box and all recordings are lost. We are trying to make this *very clear* during the upgrade process so that people don't accidentally upgrade to gen4. We are also trying to make it very clear with our accessory remote sales that the new gen4 experience is required in order to use voice controls.

Clear as mud?


----------



## krkaufman

ajwees41 said:


> so how will they tell if you have a vox remote or not? unless they put a code or something in with the vox remotes it would seem Hydra will launch Sunday?


This is all I got (for speculation)..


krkaufman said:


> ... one could expect existing hardware to be able to upgrade to Hydra as soon as the separate VOX Remote is made available.


So, yeah, Hydra would have to be generally available to all when the VOX Remote is released into the wild, because I doubt that TiVo spent the development time required to add VOX Remote pairing to the 20.7.4 release.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Welcome back, Ted.


----------



## Mikeguy

TiVo_Ted said:


> Hi everyone, I'm going to take the plunge here and try to answer some of your VOX and Hydra related questions. It's been 12 years since my last post to the TiVo forums, so go easy on me. I'll never be able to fill Margret's shoes.
> 
> Regarding our 4th generation user experience (aka Hydra), we will be making it available to all MINI, Roamio, BOLT and BOLT+ customers starting on the release date - 10/29. There will be a web page where you can request the update, and we will also have an on-box upgrade application. If you purchase an accessory VOX Remote, pressing the blue button on the remote will automatically trigger the update as long as your box is running the latest version of the current gen3 software (20.7.4). We have no plans to push the gen4 experience to customers unless they explicitly request it, however gen4 is required in order to have access to the voice features.
> 
> New customers who purchase and activate a BOLT, BOLT+, BOLT VOX or Roamio device after 10/29 will automatically receive our gen4 experience. Gen4 is where we will be placing a majority of our effort for new features and functionality going forward. If somebody wants to downgrade to gen3, they can, but the downgrade experience is less than ideal. It is a complete wipe of the box and all recordings are lost. We are trying to make this *very clear* during the upgrade process so that people don't accidentally upgrade to gen4. We are also trying to make it very clear with our accessory remote sales that the new gen4 experience is required in order to use voice controls.
> 
> Clear as mud?


Welcome back, Ted! And, thank you for the information. _And, please stay around! _


----------



## TiVo_Ted

Regarding "Popular TiVo features have been enhanced to work with voice control." here is an example of some things you can do with voice:
"Skip It" - skips to the end of the next commercial break. Maybe not hugely useful when you have a skip button, but if you are using voice a lot, it keeps you from having to find the SKIP button. Chan up/down and "D" still work.
"Schedule a OnePass for Modern Family" - takes you right to the point where you can setup a OnePass
"To Do List" - Takes you to the To Do List
"OnePass Manager" - Takes you to the OnePass Manager

Other UI tasks include - Home, Guide, My Shows, What to Watch, Settings, Menu and Help


----------



## sfhub

ajwees41 said:


> so how will they tell if you have a vox remote or not?


TSN? Model #? user-initiated/indicated?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Ted, can you clarify the experience for Minis? Specifically, does a Mini require the same UI as its host? What happens when a new Mini Vox is paired to a non-upgraded Roamio or Premiere XL4, for example?

Thanks a lot for stopping in.


----------



## krkaufman

TiVo_Ted said:


> Regarding "Popular TiVo features have been enhanced to work with voice control." here is an example of some things you can do with voice:
> ...
> "Schedule a OnePass for Modern Family" - takes you right to the point where you can setup a OnePass


How about *"Watch Iron Fist on Netflix"*?

And, agreed, thanks for popping-in to post, and for any insights you can provide.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

The blue button sends a unique button code. We programmed this into the latest version of our gen3 experience (aka Encore) in order to recognize a case where you are running earlier software with a new remote. In this scenario, the Hydra upgrade app launches when the blue button is pushed. So, if you have a Roamio or BOLT device now and want voice, here is what you do:

0. Wait until 10/29
1. Force a connection to the service to make sure you have version 20.7.4
2. Buy a VOX remote ($39.99 for BOLT, $44.99 for Roamio).
3. Setup and pair the remote to your box
4. Press the voice button on the remote which *should* launch the upgrade app
5. Go through the steps to request the upgrade
6. Force a call to get the upgrade
7. Reboot to install the upgrade
8. Start using voice


----------



## sfhub

Mikeguy said:


> And so, SkipMode works with voice control: press the voice button and say something like "Skip." Or, you could just press the skip button.  Unless I'm missing something.


Maybe they need to add "always listening mode"

Pony Skip
Pony Rewind


----------



## sfhub

TiVo_Ted said:


> The blue button sends a unique button code.


For people that use Universal Remotes is there an IR version of this code or is it RF only?


----------



## krkaufman

TiVo_Ted said:


> If you purchase an accessory VOX Remote, pressing the blue button on the remote will automatically trigger the update as long as your box is running the latest version of the current gen3 software (20.7.4).


This will be true for Roamio and pre-Vox Mini boxes that would need the new VOX Remote to first be paired via the Bluetooth dongle, as well?


----------



## TiVo_Ted

sfhub said:


> Maybe they need to add "always listening mode"
> 
> Pony Skip
> Pony Rewind


Your TiVo is named Pony?


----------



## sfhub

TiVo_Ted said:


> Your TiVo is named Pony?


Ode to TiVoPony


----------



## Mikeguy

ajwees41 said:


> so how will they tell if you have a vox remote or not? unless they put a code or something in with the vox remotes it would seem Hydra will launch Sunday?


See above--yep, Hydra launches Sunday.  And pressing the voice button on the Vox remote will launch a Hydra update if your box has the latest (non-Hydra) software (see above).


----------



## TiVo_Ted

Okay, let me take your MINI questions in 2 parts - first with existing MINI's, here is what happens with a 2k MINI. This behavior occurs regardless of whether you have a voice remote for the MINI:

2k MINI with gen3 connects to a DVR (Roamio or BOLT) running gen4 - MINI will tell you it needs to upgrade to gen4 in order to connect. You agree, and it upgrades itself. You don't agree, and you cannot connect. Once the MINI upgrades to gen4, you can connect as before, but you won't have voice features on the MINI unless you buy a voice remote.

2k MINI with gen4 then tries to connect to a DVR (Premiere, Roamio or BOLT) running gen3 - MINI will tell you it needs to downgrade to gen3 in order to connect. You agree, and it downgrades itself. You don't agree, and you cannot connect. If you have a voice remote, it will still work with the MINI running gen3, but the voice button will not do anything.

This does create a bit of a headache for someone with a MINI and both a Premiere XL and a Roamio or BOLT who wants to use voice.


----------



## Mikeguy

sfhub said:


> Maybe they need to add "always listening mode"
> 
> Pony Skip
> Pony Rewind


Would be nice--but then a power/battery issue, absent a separate remote cradle using AC power, into which the remote could be placed (which, personally, I think would be a great idea--essentially, an Amazon Tap setup)?


----------



## I WANT MORE

I'm in for a pre-order for the 4k mini.
I have no interest in any voice options.
I am interested in the 4k output.
I currently have a Roamio, several Premiers, and 2 minis.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

Here is what happens with a 4k MINI VOX. This unit ships with the same VOX Remote that is included with the BOLT VOX.

4K MINI VOX with gen4 connects to a DVR (Roamio or BOLT) running gen4 - Life is good.

4K MINI VOX with gen4 tries to connect to a Premiere DVR running gen3 - MINI VOX will tell you it needs to downgrade to gen3 in order to connect. You agree, and it downgrades itself. You don't agree, and you cannot connect. The voice remote will still work with the MINI VOX running gen3, but the voice button will not do anything. 4K apps will still work in this configuration. You basically have a 2K MINI with 4K app support. If you never want voice, I guess you could buy a non-voice BOLT remote as an accessory to use in this case.

4K MINI with gen4 tries to connect to a DVR (Roamio or BOLT) running gen3 - MINI will tell you it needs to downgrade to gen3 in order to connect, or you need to upgrade your host DVR to gen4. At this point you either go down the Premiere path above (downgrading) or the gen4 upgrade path from my prior post.


----------



## jcddc

Will the Vox support HDR or Dolby Vision? I have a Roamio Pro, which I'm quite happy with. I've found that HDR makes a noticeable difference on my new OLED TV, so I've switched to watching streaming apps on my TV. Availability of this feature on the Vox would make me more likely to upgrade.


----------



## JoeKustra

TiVo_Ted said:


> This does create a bit of a headache for someone with a MINI and both a Premiere XL and a Roamio or BOLT who wants to use voice.


An extension to the mixed mode, which I think you explained fine. I have two Roamio boxes. I want to put Hydra on one, and its Mini. I also want to NOT put gen 4 on the other Roamio. Will the programs still be available to either Roamio without any upgrade or downgrade problem? It seems gen 4 is a UI issue, so I don't think there should be a problem, but I want to be sure. Thanks.


----------



## rcompton

So I am just seeing some of this new info: Guessing the only difference in the Vox Bolt remote and the Vox remote for the older boxes is the bluetooth dongle? I already have a BT dongle/remote, and would like to go ahead and pre-order (and the Roamio version is not listed anywhere). Thanks!


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Semi-softball questions. 

What is your impression of Hydra so far, in general, compared to Encore?

Would you say Hydra is in its mostly final form, or will it continue to evolve in much the same way it took Encore a while to complete?


----------



## TiVo_Ted

rcompton said:


> So I am just seeing some of this new info: Guessing the only difference in the Vox Bolt remote and the Vox remote for the older boxes is the bluetooth dongle? I already have a BT dongle/remote, and would like to go ahead and pre-order (and the Roamio version is not listed anywhere). Thanks!


If you're referring to the dongle that came with the slide remote, that is an RF4CE dongle, not a Bluetooth dongle. The Roamio version will be up shortly and they will be available at the same time.


----------



## rcompton

TiVo_Ted said:


> If you're referring to the dongle that came with the slide remote, that is an RF4CE dongle, not a Bluetooth dongle. The Roamio version will be up shortly and they will be available at the same time.


Ah, thanks.


----------



## ajwees41

TiVo_Ted said:


> Hi everyone, I'm going to take the plunge here and try to answer some of your VOX and Hydra related questions. It's been 12 years since my last post to the TiVo forums, so go easy on me. I'll never be able to fill Margret's shoes.
> 
> Regarding our 4th generation user experience (aka Hydra), we will be making it available to all MINI, Roamio, BOLT and BOLT+ customers starting on the release date - 10/29. There will be a web page where you can request the update, and we will also have an on-box upgrade application. If you purchase an accessory VOX Remote, pressing the blue button on the remote will automatically trigger the update as long as your box is running the latest version of the current gen3 software (20.7.4). We have no plans to push the gen4 experience to customers unless they explicitly request it, however gen4 is required in order to have access to the voice features.
> 
> New customers who purchase and activate a BOLT, BOLT+, BOLT VOX or Roamio device after 10/29 will automatically receive our gen4 experience. Gen4 is where we will be placing a majority of our effort for new features and functionality going forward. If somebody wants to downgrade to gen3, they can, but the downgrade experience is less than ideal. It is a complete wipe of the box and all recordings are lost. We are trying to make this *very clear* during the upgrade process so that people don't accidentally upgrade to gen4. We are also trying to make it very clear with our accessory remote sales that the new gen4 experience is required in order to use voice controls.
> 
> Clear as mud?


I'm guessing the webpage will be like the priority update page where we could signup and get the latest software update. I wish they just had a checkbox in the account area of the Tivo my account page.for software upgrades.

will the Tivo upgrade and downgrade apps that came with 20.7.4 then be enabled when the software update is ready for the boxes, how soon after it's requested via the webpage should users expect to beable to download it? also I'm guessing the upgrade should not delete recorded shows, but if downgrade is used the box will be like brand new?


----------



## TiVo_Ted

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Semi-softball questions.
> 
> What is your impression of Hydra so far, in general, compared to Encore?
> 
> Would you say Hydra is in its mostly final form, or will it continue to evolve in much the same way it took Encore a while to complete?


Softball, or entrapment? 

Our new experience is by no means "done". It is a dramatic enhancement over what we had in the Spring in Spain, but we have a lot more work to do. Our goal during beta testing has been to get to stability/reliability and to understand areas where existing customers who upgrade might feel like it was more of a downgrade to the experience. I would expect that we will continue to roll out enhancements to the UI on a quarterly basis for a while.

The voice function runs as a real-time web service, so it will be enhanced on a much more frequent basis.


----------



## krkaufman

JoeKustra said:


> An extension to the mixed mode... I have two Roamio boxes. I want to put Hydra on one, ... NOT put gen 4 on the other Roamio. *Will the programs still be available to either Roamio *without any upgrade or downgrade problem?


Meaning via MRS (Multi-Room Streaming), right?

Similarly, the whole VOX'd Mini downgrade requirement only applies if trying to connect the particular Mini to a gen3 DVR as its *host DVR*, not just streaming content stored on the gen3 through the "My Shows" listing of the currently connected gen4 host DVR. Right?


----------



## krkaufman

TiVo_Ted said:


> Our new experience is by no means "done". It is a dramatic enhancement over what we had in the Spring in Spain, but we have a lot more work to do.


Can you provide any rough estimate for when the user profiles feature, on which the (multi-headed) "Hydra" nickname was based*, will be added to gen4?

* p.s. Yes, completely fabricated, but can't fault a guy for trying. : D


----------



## quackman

I have the same question as the person above: Will the Tivo Bolt Vox and Mini Vox support HDR and/or Dolby Vision? This is a critical factor for me. Thanks!


----------



## krkaufman

TiVo_Ted said:


> The voice function runs as a real-time web service, so it will be enhanced on a much more frequent basis.


So no Internet connection, no voice search results.

Hmmm... I'll have to test what happens to system response if the Internet connection dies.


----------



## ajwees41

krkaufman said:


> So no Internet connection, no voice search results.
> 
> Hmmm... I'll have to test what happens to system response if the Internet connection dies.


the current ui just nags about no internet connection it works like a vcr


----------



## krkaufman

ajwees41 said:


> the current ui just nags about no internet connection it works like a vcr


Right, but my comment was specific to the new voice remote feature, which has been implemented "as a real-time web service." So it will be interesting to see what happens if/when the blue Mic button is pressed and the Internet connection is down. Will this be another source for BSCs, or the Hydra/gen4 equivalent, or is the user quickly notified the service is unavailable, without the system hanging-up?


----------



## sfhub

TiVo_Ted said:


> The voice function runs as a real-time web service, so it will be enhanced on a much more frequent basis.


Could you clarify this question.

Is the only way to initiate the voice function by pressing the voice button on the Vox remote.

I use a very customized IR universal remote control for my system. I am rationalizing if I capture the IR equivalent function of the Voice button, I can continue using my IR universal remote, press a button to send the IR equivalent of the Voice button, then since Bolt and Remote have 2-way communication, the Vox remote can be told to start listening for voice, as if the user had pressed the Voice button on the Vox remote.

I would prefer not to have to pick up the Vox remote just to press the 1 voice button, but it would be fine if the remote just needed to be laying around somewhere in the room and I could continue using the customized IR universal remote to initiate the Voice function.


----------



## fredi

TiVo_Ted said:


> ...The voice function runs as a real-time web service, so it will be enhanced on a much more frequent basis.


So when my TiVos don't have web access I'll have to swap the Mini Bluetooth dongle to a RF4CE dongle so I can use the slide remote. How about switching the remotes the Bolt, will it be seamless?


----------



## JoeKustra

krkaufman said:


> Meaning via MRS (Multi-Room Streaming), right?
> Similarly, the whole VOX'd Mini downgrade requirement only applies if trying to connect the particular Mini to a gen3 DVR as its *host DVR*, not just streaming content stored on the gen3 through the "My Shows" listing of the currently connected gen4 host DVR. Right?


Right. But thinking on this, only one operation I know of that affects existing recordings is the C&DE operation. I've done it on a OTA box, but I've seen posted that a cable card will need to be paired after the C&DE. That would not be a good thing.


----------



## ajwees41

JoeKustra said:


> Right. But thinking on this, only one operation I know of that affects existing recordings is the C&DE operation. I've done it on a OTA box, but I've seen posted that a cable card will need to be paired after the C&DE. That would not be a good thing.


Mini's don't use cablecards, so whats the issue?


----------



## sfhub

JoeKustra said:


> I've done it on a OTA box, but I've seen posted that a cable card will need to be paired after the C&DE. That would not be a good thing.


I've recently done C&DE on 20.7.4 and it didn't require repairing. C&DE also kept my app display/hide options, so I think it doesn't really C&D everything, but most things, unless which apps I have hidden is stored on TiVo servers.


----------



## Mikeguy

TiVo_Ted said:


> Softball, or entrapment?
> 
> Our new experience is by no means "done". It is a dramatic enhancement over what we had in the Spring in Spain, but we have a lot more work to do. Our goal during beta testing has been to get to stability/reliability *and to understand areas where existing customers who upgrade might feel like it was more of a downgrade to the experience*. I would expect that we will continue to roll out enhancements to the UI on a quarterly basis for a while.
> 
> The voice function runs as a real-time web service, so it will be enhanced on a much more frequent basis.


Thank you for considering that, to get the best experience possible, and a true enhancement.


----------



## ajwees41

sfhub said:


> I've recently done C&DE on 20.7.4 and it didn't require repairing. C&DE also kept my app display/hide options, so I think it doesn't really C&D everything, but most things, unless which apps I have hidden is stored on TiVo servers.


or maybe it got smarter and only deletes the recording and main software


----------



## compnurd

So my only question then is Sunday... Do I have to sign up on this webpage to get Hydra on my Bolt... Or will the Hydra app appear on Sunday after i force a connection and I can do the update Just trying to understand the order here for Sunday on my existing system..


----------



## Mikeguy

fredi said:


> So when my TiVos don't have web access I'll have to swap the Mini Bluetooth dongle to a RF4CE dongle so I can use the slide remote. How about switching the remotes the Bolt, will it be seamless?


The Vox remote still will work, but just without the voice function, I would guess. But if your thought is that you then want to have the Slide Pro remote's keyboard available to you when voice is down, I wonder, could you simply attach a 2-port USB hub to the Mini's USB port, and have the 2 different remote dongles plugged into the hub? Can more than 1 remote be used with the Mini as it can with a main TiVo box?


----------



## generaltso

Can you pair more than one Vox remote with a TiVo box? If that box is a Roamio or older Mini, would you need 2 dongles?


----------



## TiVo_Ted

quackman said:


> I have the same question as the person above: Will the Tivo Bolt Vox and Mini Vox support HDR and/or Dolby Vision? This is a critical factor for me. Thanks!


All BOLT hardware is HDR compatible. We are working with our app development partners to bring HDR support to their apps. This is not ready yet.


----------



## ajwees41

Hope the servers that support the new Vox software are ready for a lot of download requests starting Sunday


----------



## JoeKustra

ajwees41 said:


> Mini's don't use cablecards, so whats the issue?


I want to upgrade one Roamio that I can afford to lose everything. Its Mini also would be ok to upgrade. I just don't want to mess with the box that feeds the other three Mini boxes since my family may be back in a few months and that Roamio (with 3TB) has a lot of stuff. So that Roamio stays in the dark ages, and my Roamio jumps ahead. But that other Roamio is also recording several programs daily that I watch & delete. Until I can "stress test" the new stuff color me cautious. Remember, I use wireless bridges and before I commit I want to test the system end to end.


----------



## ajwees41

Ted so if our Bolt has 20.7.4 already will the Hydra apps just get enabled on the 29th or will we still need to signup on the website and wait forever for it to be available to download to the boxes.


----------



## JolDC

The video that the TiVo twitter account is showing on Vox shows a lot of individual channel apps. Are they coming or are they only accessible via Plex on TiVo?










Also, any further word on an Amazon Alexa skill for the voice interface?


----------



## mrizzo80

JolDC said:


> The video that the TiVo twitter account is showing on Vox shows a lot of individual channel apps. Are they coming or are they only accessible via Plex on TiVo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, any further word on an Amazon Alexa skill for the voice interface?


I wonder why they chose to show the same set of icons 4x.

I'm looking forward to taking Hydra for a spin even if it doesn't come with any new apps.


----------



## ajwees41

TiVo_Ted said:


> The blue button sends a unique button code. We programmed this into the latest version of our gen3 experience (aka Encore) in order to recognize a case where you are running earlier software with a new remote. In this scenario, the Hydra upgrade app launches when the blue button is pushed. So, if you have a Roamio or BOLT device now and want voice, here is what you do:
> 
> 0. Wait until 10/29
> 1. Force a connection to the service to make sure you have version 20.7.4
> 2. Buy a VOX remote ($39.99 for BOLT, $44.99 for Roamio).
> 3. Setup and pair the remote to your box
> 4. Press the voice button on the remote which *should* launch the upgrade app
> 5. Go through the steps to request the upgrade
> 6. Force a call to get the upgrade
> 7. Reboot to install the upgrade
> 8. Start using voice


shouldn't step 1 and 2 be switched buy the voice remote first


----------



## sfhub

ajwees41 said:


> shouldn't step 1 and 2 be switched buy the voice remote first


I don't think order of 1&2 matter as long as both are done by the time you do 3.


----------



## thyname

krkaufman said:


> >>>>>
> The VOX Remote for BOLT is available in either black or white and is priced at $39.99. T.​


​
I placed a pre-order with Amazon today, and I had no option to pick the color.


----------



## thyname

jcddc said:


> Will the Vox support HDR or Dolby Vision? I have a Roamio Pro, which I'm quite happy with. I've found that HDR makes a noticeable difference on my new OLED TV, so I've switched to watching streaming apps on my TV. Availability of this feature on the Vox would make me more likely to upgrade.


Yes!

Yeppers, TiVo Bolt Does HDR*


----------



## adessmith

JolDC said:


> Also, any further word on an Amazon Alexa skill for the voice interface?


I am also more interested in this... If the remote is within reach, a lot of the voice functionality is redundant.
I think an amazon alexa skill would be much more useful.


----------



## DVR_Dave

ajwees41 said:


> shouldn't step 1 and 2 be switched buy the voice remote first


Well, you need 20.7.4 in order to upgrade to Hydra (which you need for VOX).

I personally would ensure that my box already has 20.7.4 or successfully upgrades to 20.7.4 prior to buying a VOX remote that won't work if your machine can't run 20.7.4 for some reason.


----------



## aaronwt

thyname said:


> Yes!
> 
> Yeppers, TiVo Bolt Does HDR*


It's been known for almost two years that the Bolt was HDR capable.


----------



## peekb

Great info here, thank you. I have two questions that I don't think I've seen asked/answered:

1) Is the TiVo BOLT Vox hardware (CPU speed/memory) the same as the BOLT or is this a faster/better box?
2) If I have a Premiere on my network (seems forced to Gen3), can I still stream shows from it to a Gen4 enabled box? Or does streaming functionality require the Gen4 matched machine as well?

Thanks!


----------



## TiVo_Ted

krkaufman said:


> Right, but my comment was specific to the new voice remote feature, which has been implemented "as a real-time web service." So it will be interesting to see what happens if/when the blue Mic button is pressed and the Internet connection is down. Will this be another source for BSCs, or the Hydra/gen4 equivalent, or is the user quickly notified the service is unavailable, without the system hanging-up?


"Sorry, voice service is not available right now." (D402)


----------



## TiVo_Ted

ajwees41 said:


> Ted so if our Bolt has 20.7.4 already will the Hydra apps just get enabled on the 29th or will we still need to signup on the website and wait forever for it to be available to download to the boxes.


You may be able to go into the list of available apps and manually turn on the upgrade app. I haven't tested that.

On Sunday morning, you will be able to go to a page on the TiVo website and request the upgrade for any TSN that is on your account. While not technically "forever", you will need to wait 2-3 hours before forcing a call to download the new software.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

peekb said:


> Great info here, thank you. I have two questions that I don't think I've seen asked/answered:
> 
> 1) Is the TiVo BOLT Vox hardware (CPU speed/memory) the same as the BOLT or is this a faster/better box?
> 2) If I have a Premiere on my network (seems forced to Gen3), can I still stream shows from it to a Gen4 enabled box? Or does streaming functionality require the Gen4 matched machine as well?
> 
> Thanks!


Internals are the same.

DVR-to-DVR streaming works from gen3 to gen4 and vice-versa. It's only the MINI devices that require a compatible Host DVR.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

thyname said:


> ​
> I placed a pre-order with Amazon today, and I had no option to pick the color.


White remotes are running a bit behind black ones. The TiVo.com warehouse should have them next week, but Amazon and BBY probably won't get them for another week or so.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

krkaufman said:


> Meaning via MRS (Multi-Room Streaming), right?
> 
> Similarly, the whole VOX'd Mini downgrade requirement only applies if trying to connect the particular Mini to a gen3 DVR as its *host DVR*, not just streaming content stored on the gen3 through the "My Shows" listing of the currently connected gen4 host DVR. Right?


DVR-to-DVR streaming works from gen3 to gen4 and vice-versa. It's only the MINI devices that require a compatible Host DVR.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

Mikeguy said:


> The Vox remote still will work, but just without the voice function, I would guess. But if your thought is that you then want to have the Slide Pro remote's keyboard available to you when voice is down, I wonder, could you simply attach a 2-port USB hub to the Mini's USB port, and have the 2 different remote dongles plugged into the hub? Can more than 1 remote be used with the Mini as it can with a main TiVo box?


I just confirmed that Slide remotes and VOX remotes will happily co-exist. First gen MINI's would both require a dongle, but most other boxes have one or the other built-in.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

compnurd said:


> So my only question then is Sunday... Do I have to sign up on this webpage to get Hydra on my Bolt... Or will the Hydra app appear on Sunday after i force a connection and I can do the update Just trying to understand the order here for Sunday on my existing system..


Best bet is to hit the web page on Sunday morning and opt-in. Then, wait about 2-3 hours and force a call.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

JoeKustra said:


> An extension to the mixed mode, which I think you explained fine. I have two Roamio boxes. I want to put Hydra on one, and its Mini. I also want to NOT put gen 4 on the other Roamio. Will the programs still be available to either Roamio without any upgrade or downgrade problem? It seems gen 4 is a UI issue, so I don't think there should be a problem, but I want to be sure. Thanks.


DVR-to-DVR works fine in mixed mode


----------



## thyname

Does the new Mini Vox 4K have an upgraded CPU and internals compared to current Mini? @TiVo_Ted


----------



## TiVo_Ted

thyname said:


> Does the new Mini Vox 4K have an upgraded CPU and internals compared to current Mini?


Yes, and it is a significant performance increase from MINI to MINI VOX. It also includes built-in Bluetooth. Sorry, but we had to raise the price a little bit on this one. :-(


----------



## thyname

TiVo_Ted said:


> Yes, and it is a significant performance increase from MINI to MINI VOX. It also includes built-in Bluetooth. Sorry, but we had to raise the price a little bit on this one. :-(


Awesome! I pre-ordered one from Best Buy this morning! Eventually I will replace a second Mini with the new Vox 4K Mini. Hydra is a monster, and requires quite a bit of "muscle" for current Mini to handle I would guess. So this is great news!


----------



## TiVo_Ted

sfhub said:


> Could you clarify this question.
> 
> Is the only way to initiate the voice function by pressing the voice button on the Vox remote.
> 
> I use a very customized IR universal remote control for my system. I am rationalizing if I capture the IR equivalent function of the Voice button, I can continue using my IR universal remote, press a button to send the IR equivalent of the Voice button, then since Bolt and Remote have 2-way communication, the Vox remote can be told to start listening for voice, as if the user had pressed the Voice button on the Vox remote.
> 
> I would prefer not to have to pick up the Vox remote just to press the 1 voice button, but it would be fine if the remote just needed to be laying around somewhere in the room and I could continue using the customized IR universal remote to initiate the Voice function.


It's an interesting idea, but I don't think it would work in practice. The mic in the remote is directional and tuned for short range to avoid background interference. Even if we could trigger the mic remotely (which I think we can't), I don't think it would work in this scenario. And, because it is a press-hold-speak-release, there's really no IR equivalent.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

fredi said:


> So when my TiVos don't have web access I'll have to swap the Mini Bluetooth dongle to a RF4CE dongle so I can use the slide remote. How about switching the remotes the Bolt, will it be seamless?


Both remotes will coexist just fine


----------



## Mikeguy

TiVo_Ted said:


> Yes, and it is a significant performance increase from MINI to MINI VOX. It also includes built-in Bluetooth. *Sorry, but we had to raise the price a little bit on this one.* :-(


'So right. Just make up for it with a nice TiVo November "White sale" on it for your friends.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

generaltso said:


> Can you pair more than one Vox remote with a TiVo box? If that box is a Roamio or older Mini, would you need 2 dongles?


When pairing via Bluetooth (what the VOX Remote uses), I believe you can pair up to 10 remotes to one box. You would only need one dongle.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

adessmith said:


> I am also more interested in this... If the remote is within reach, a lot of the voice functionality is redundant.
> I think an amazon alexa skill would be much more useful.


We're still working on far-field voice scenarios. The use cases are generally a bit different. I'm hoping that we can go live with an early version of this before the end of the year.


----------



## compnurd

Ted is my new best friend lol. I will be jumping in head first on Sunday. While I am very curious how the performance will be on the mini. I plan to add all TSN’s Sunday morning and will start the upgrade from there. I plan to add a 4k Mini here shortly but will still have 4 very lightly used ones on the system


----------



## krkaufman

TiVo_Ted said:


> First gen MINI's would both require a dongle,


So the earlier Minis, both the IR-only (92000) and IR-/RF-capable (93000) models, are referred to as "first gen" Minis, and the Mini VOX (95000) would then be "second gen"?


----------



## TiVo_Ted

krkaufman said:


> So the earlier Minis, both the IR-only (92000) and IR-/RF-capable (93000) models, are referred to as "first gen" Minis, and the Mini VOX (95000) would then be "second gen"?


You are correct. I was too quick on the draw. The 1st gen MINI (92000, 2013) was IR only. The 2nd gen MINI (93000, 2015) was IR/RF4CE. Both will require a BT dongle to support the VOX Remote. I guess the MINI VOX (95000, 2017) qualifies as 3rd gen.


----------



## generaltso

It looks like the Mini VOX only supports HDMI with no more breakout cable for component. I don't need 4K, but I was hoping to upgrade the Mini for better performance and voice capabilities. No component will be a problem for the Slingbox I have connected to it though.


----------



## sfhub

TiVo_Ted said:


> And, because it is a *press-hold-speak-release*, there's really no IR equivalent.


Thanks, didn't realize it was press-hold-release. Been so used to phones that detect a pause in speech to terminate voice commands, this implementation detail didn't occur to me.


----------



## ki4cgs

TiVo_Ted said:


> Both will require a BT dongle to support the VOX Remote.


Has anyone found the Vox Remote with BT dongle on Amazon yet? I see the standard version but not the dongle version.


----------



## sfhub

compnurd said:


> Ted is my new best friend lol.


Just because Ted dropped by I will probably pick up a Mini Vox A little outreach goes a long way.


----------



## generaltso

ki4cgs said:


> Has anyone found the Vox Remote with BT dongle on Amazon yet? I see the standard version but not the dongle version.


I don't see either version.


----------



## sfhub

generaltso said:


> It looks like the Mini VOX only supports HDMI with no more breakout cable for component.


You can probably get some combination of HDMI splitter/converter devices to get component output out of the Mini Vox for Slingbox usage, but it will limit you to output formats slingbox can handle.


----------



## aaronwt

I ordered a VOX remote from Weaknees. But then I cancelled it in favor of Amazon since I don't want to pay any extra for faster shipping. Since it would take a week for me to get it from Weaknees. While Amazon will get here in two days.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

ki4cgs said:


> Has anyone found the Vox Remote with BT dongle on Amazon yet? I see the standard version but not the dongle version.


We're working with them to get everything online. They weren't supposed to be online until the end of the week. Nothing sneaks by Zatz though.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

generaltso said:


> It looks like the Mini VOX only supports HDMI with no more breakout cable for component. I don't need 4K, but I was hoping to upgrade the Mini for better performance and voice capabilities. No component will be a problem for the Slingbox I have connected to it though.


If you don't mind a bit of cabling, you can probably split the HDMI and feed one output into an HDMI->Component converter and then on to the Slingbox.

Splitter - http://a.co/28jEgx6 = $16.50
Converter - http://a.co/2v8y1TU = $21.89

You might run into some HDCP issues, but if you try it, let us know if it works!


----------



## TonyD79

TiVo_Ted said:


> If you don't mind a bit of cabling, you can probably split the HDMI and feed one output into an HDMI->Component converter and then on to the Slingbox.
> 
> Splitter - http://a.co/28jEgx6 = $16.50
> Converter - http://a.co/2v8y1TU = $21.89
> 
> You might run into some HDCP issues, but if you try it, let us know if it works!


I use something like that for my Roku driving PiP in my tv. Slow handshake when hdmi is selected but it works fine.


----------



## jcrandall

Excited for the new mini, faster and more reliable, voice is just a nice plus 

Ted - Thank you for sharing so many details and communicating with the community.


----------



## generaltso

TiVo_Ted said:


> If you don't mind a bit of cabling, you can probably split the HDMI and feed one output into an HDMI->Component converter and then on to the Slingbox.
> 
> Splitter - http://a.co/28jEgx6 = $16.50
> Converter - http://a.co/2v8y1TU = $21.89
> 
> You might run into some HDCP issues, but if you try it, let us know if it works!


I'll give it a shot. Thanks!


----------



## ajwees41

TiVo_Ted said:


> You may be able to go into the list of available apps and manually turn on the upgrade app. I haven't tested that.
> 
> On Sunday morning, you will be able to go to a page on the TiVo website and request the upgrade for any TSN that is on your account. While not technically "forever", you will need to wait 2-3 hours before forcing a call to download the new software.


right now on our bolt and basic roamio they have both the upgrade and downgrade apps checked along with the Cox VP app but they only show up in the add/remove apps and they aren't actual selectable apps.


----------



## Player1138

JolDC said:


> The video that the TiVo twitter account is showing on Vox shows a lot of individual channel apps. Are they coming or are they only accessible via Plex on TiVo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, any further word on an Amazon Alexa skill for the voice interface?


I am also curious as to whether or not Hydra has new channel apps.


----------



## cherry ghost

TiVo_Ted said:


> When pairing via Bluetooth (what the VOX Remote uses), I believe you can pair up to 10 remotes to one box. You would only need one dongle.


So the VOX remote is Bluetooth only, no IR at all?

I was hoping there'd be a hex code for "Netflix" so it can be added to Harmony's database.


----------



## Jed1

TiVo_Ted said:


> Hi everyone, I'm going to take the plunge here and try to answer some of your VOX and Hydra related questions. It's been 12 years since my last post to the TiVo forums, so go easy on me. I'll never be able to fill Margret's shoes.
> 
> Regarding our 4th generation user experience (aka Hydra), we will be making it available to all MINI, Roamio, BOLT and BOLT+ customers starting on the release date - 10/29. There will be a web page where you can request the update, and we will also have an on-box upgrade application. If you purchase an accessory VOX Remote, pressing the blue button on the remote will automatically trigger the update as long as your box is running the latest version of the current gen3 software (20.7.4). We have no plans to push the gen4 experience to customers unless they explicitly request it, however gen4 is required in order to have access to the voice features.
> 
> New customers who purchase and activate a BOLT, BOLT+, BOLT VOX or Roamio device after 10/29 will automatically receive our gen4 experience. Gen4 is where we will be placing a majority of our effort for new features and functionality going forward. *If somebody wants to downgrade to gen3, they can, but the downgrade experience is less than ideal. It is a complete wipe of the box and all recordings are lost.* We are trying to make this *very clear* during the upgrade process so that people don't accidentally upgrade to gen4. We are also trying to make it very clear with our accessory remote sales that the new gen4 experience is required in order to use voice controls.
> 
> Clear as mud?


Is it ok to assume that One Passes will also be lost if you downgrade? If so then those of us that have more than 1 DVR should transfer their 1Ps to the other DVR using the 1P manager on TiVo Online, and then transfer them back when the downgrade is complete.

Thanks for filling in for Margret. Wish she could be here for this.


----------



## tymbo

TiVo_Ted said:


> Gen4 is where we will be placing a majority of our effort for new features and functionality going forward. If somebody wants to downgrade to gen3, they can, but the downgrade experience is less than ideal. It is a complete wipe of the box and all recordings are lost. We are trying to make this *very clear* during the upgrade process so that people don't accidentally upgrade to gen4. We are also trying to make it very clear with our accessory remote sales that the new gen4 experience is required in order to use voice controls.


What are some reasons why someone will want to downgrade to gen3?


----------



## mrizzo80

tymbo said:


> What are some reasons why someone will want to downgrade to gen3?


The current UI and the Hydra UI are very different interfaces. Some will prefer the current UI.


----------



## generaltso

Any chance the Mini VOX will be able to bridge MoCA and Ethernet?


----------



## krkaufman

generaltso said:


> Any chance the Mini VOX will be able to bridge MoCA and Ethernet?


Unlikely.

The PDF for Arris' like product (IP900/Mi4) indicates MoCA client only (link)... 
*Improved Watch-and-Record Capabilities*
Consumers value the watch-and-record flexibility they get with the Mi4 client. It comes with an *integrated MoCA® 2.0 home networking interface, which allows it to serve as a client to a high-speed multimedia hub* via existing coaxial cables in walls eliminating the need for new wiring installation.​


----------



## davezatz

TiVo_Ted said:


> You are correct. I was too quick on the draw. The 1st gen MINI (92000, 2013) was IR only. The 2nd gen MINI (93000, 2015) was IR/RF4CE. Both will require a BT dongle to support the VOX Remote. I guess the MINI VOX (95000, 2017) qualifies as 3rd gen.


C'mon Ted, if you'd read ZNF a little more regularly you'd have known that.  Great to see you in the forums, you're making my job so much easier.


----------



## ajwees41

Jed1 said:


> Is it ok to assume that One Passes will also be lost if you downgrade? If so then those of us that have more than 1 DVR should transfer their 1Ps to the other DVR using the 1P manager on TiVo Online, and then transfer them back when the downgrade is complete.
> 
> Thanks for filling in for Margret. Wish she could be here for this.


considering downgrading wipes the drive everything is lost


----------



## aaronwt

I wonder if KMTTG will work with Hydra for adding the One Passes back?


----------



## TiVo_Ted

ajwees41 said:


> right now on our bolt and basic roamio they have both the upgrade and downgrade apps checked along with the Cox VP app but they only show up in the add/remove apps and they aren't actual selectable apps.


I believe this means that the app is there, but it's hidden. It can only be revealed by pressing the blue button.


----------



## atmuscarella

aaronwt said:


> I wonder if KMTTG will work with Hydra for adding the One Passes back?


Part of the reason I willing be waiting a few days on Hydra is to find out how it works with TiVoDesktop, KMTTG, & PYTiVo.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

cherry ghost said:


> So the VOX remote is Bluetooth only, no IR at all?
> 
> I was hoping there'd be a hex code for "Netflix" so it can be added to Harmony's database.


No, the remote is a hybrid IR/BT device. It runs in IR so that you can get to the pairing menu, but you need to pair it via BT to get full functionality. I can look into whether the NFLX button sends a hex code, but one of you will probably figure it out before me.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

Player1138 said:


> I am also curious as to whether or not Hydra has new channel apps.


I am running Hydra at home, and it does not have all of these channel apps that are shown in this video. I'm wondering whether the graphics department might have been a bit overzealous here. I'll look into it and get back to you all on that.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

davezatz said:


> C'mon Ted, if you'd read ZNF a little more regularly you'd have known that.  Great to see you in the forums, you're making my job so much easier.


Good point Dave!


----------



## TiVo_Ted

generaltso said:


> Any chance the Mini VOX will be able to bridge MoCA and Ethernet?


I'm checking, but in Guided Setup it asks you to choose one network, so probably not at this time. I love the idea though!


----------



## TiVo_Ted

Jed1 said:


> Is it ok to assume that One Passes will also be lost if you downgrade? If so then those of us that have more than 1 DVR should transfer their 1Ps to the other DVR using the 1P manager on TiVo Online, and then transfer them back when the downgrade is complete.
> 
> Thanks for filling in for Margret. Wish she could be here for this.


Yes, as I said before, the downgrade experience is effectively a hard reset.


----------



## TonyD79

TiVo_Ted said:


> I am running Hydra at home, and it does not have all of these channel apps that are shown in this video. I'm wondering whether the graphics department might have been a bit overzealous here. I'll look into it and get back to you all on that.


I did not get the impression they were all apps. They were a mix of apps and channels. Remember, the UES concept is that they are all the same on the same box.


----------



## krkaufman

JolDC said:


> The video that the TiVo twitter account is showing on Vox shows a lot of individual channel apps. Are they coming or are they only accessible via Plex on TiVo?





TonyD79 said:


> I did not get the impression they were all apps. They were a mix of apps and channels. Remember, the UES concept is that they are all the same on the same box.


What @TonyD79 said. It's just a grab bag of icons for OTA & cable channels, plus apps -- with quite a bit of repetition.


----------



## sfhub

ajwees41 said:


> considering downgrading wipes the drive everything is lost


One Passes have traditionally been present on TiVo servers and have in the past repopulated your unit after a C&DE (during connect to mothership) so it is reasonable to consider whether it would do the same when switching between Quattro and Hydra. The recorded shows are apparently gone.


----------



## sfhub

TiVo_Ted said:


> Yes, as I said before, the downgrade experience is effectively a hard reset.


So, when upgrading/downgrading Hydra, the One Passes will not repopulate the unit during a connect to mothership like they currently do for a Clear & Delete Everything, which is also a hard reset?


----------



## tim_m

Quick question. I am a little confused about. If i upgrade my Roamio Plus i will have to upgrade my mini as well for it to be able to connect to my Roamio is this correct?


----------



## sfhub

tim_m said:


> Quick question. I am a little confused about. If i upgrade my Roamio Plus i will have to upgrade my mini as well for it to be able to connect to my Roamio is this correct?


Yes, the mini must upgrade, if you want the Mini to attach to the upgraded Roamio Plus. If you just want the Mini to stream from the Roamio Plus, but can attach it to a different unit running Quattro, I believe the Mini doesn't have to upgrade in that case.

This is according to what has been posted here by the TiVo rep Ted.


----------



## tater2

Wow what timing. Got home tonight and my hdmi port was out on Romeo plus. I bought the extended warranty and guess what. It ended a few months ago. Called them to see how much a new one would be. The never mentioned a new one. Wanted to sell me current one with only 4 turners. I told them I need 6. I record allot. Came here and I saw the news about the new one

Any chance of a lifetime transfer for this one? I am guessing $499 plus $99 transfer fee


----------



## tim_m

sfhub said:


> Yes, the mini must upgrade, if you want the Mini to attach to the upgraded Roamio Plus. If you just want the Mini to stream from the Roamio Plus, but can attach it to a different unit running Quattro, I believe the Mini doesn't have to upgrade in that case.
> 
> This is according to what has been posted here by the TiVo rep Ted.


Thanks for the info. I planned to upgrade the mini as well anyway but just wanted to confirm this. In this case it makes sense the upgrade will hit the boxes so quickly after you enter your TSN into the priority update page.


----------



## mattack

TiVo_Ted said:


> If somebody wants to downgrade to gen3, they can, but the downgrade experience is less than ideal. It is a complete wipe of the box and all recordings are lost. We are trying to make this *very clear* during the upgrade process so that people don't accidentally upgrade to gen4. We are also trying to make it very clear with our accessory remote sales that the new gen4 experience is required in order to use voice controls.
> 
> Clear as mud?


Umm, I would not call that a downgrade.. I think you should use some other terminology.. If you lose all recordings, then it should be called something like an "erase reversion" or some term to make it absolutely 100% clear that you lose things.

since you can't go back (with all of your recordings), I know I'll likely wait a long time to upgrade.


----------



## mattack

krkaufman said:


> So no Internet connection, no voice search results.


Umm, that's how *regular* search works nowadays.

YOU CANNOT DO A SEARCH AT ALL without an internet connection. Heck, you can't even View Upcoming episodes of a show on your Tivo.

I am a huge Tivo fan, but _this_ pervasive of a network connection is one of the worst things about a Tivo.. I use *explore this show* a lot, and it's obvious that needs a network connection (the way it works now -- I would personally have it cache info locally), but the fact that you can't even do what a series 1 can do on current Tivos without a constant net connection is a pain.. and even if your net connection wigs out for a second, you have to wait a while to get that functionality back.


----------



## reneg

Time to get some popcorn now that we're at the peak ....


----------



## krkaufman

mattack said:


> Umm, I would not call that a downgrade.. I think you should use some other terminology.. If you lose all recordings, then it should be called something like an "erase reversion" or some term to make it absolutely 100% clear that you lose things.


It's a factory reset, so start there.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

reneg said:


> Time to get some popcorn now that we're at the peak ....


Gotta love the hype cycle. Fortunately, I've scheduled a vacation for when you all hit the Trough. I'll be back right around Enlightenment. ;-)


----------



## bricketh

Ted, thanks for posting so much great info! If I wanted to upgrade one of my 2nd gen Minis to Hydra, I know I cannot connect to my main TiVo that isn’t yet upgraded, but could I still navigate around in the menus and the new interface to get a feel for whether I’d want to give Hydra a go for all units? Or will it immediately prompt me to downgrade?


----------



## gthassell

tater2 said:


> Wow what timing. Got home tonight and my hdmi port was out on Romeo plus. I bought the extended warranty and guess what. It ended a few months ago. Called them to see how much a new one would be. The never mentioned a new one. Wanted to sell me current one with only 4 turners. I told them I need 6. I record allot. Came here and I saw the news about the new one
> 
> Any chance of a lifetime transfer for this one? I am guessing $499 plus $99 transfer fee


You should check with your credit card company. Amex (as long as it is not a partner-branded card, I believe) will double the manufacturer's warranty, up to an additional year. If you purchased an extended warranty, then the Amex protection kicks in for the extra time (e.g. - an extra year) following the end of the extended warranty. All you typically have to do is purchase a replacement and then they refund your original purchase price. In the past (pre-Rovi), they (TiVo) would allow you to transfer the lifetime to free, IF IT WAS A RESULT OF A WARRANTY REPLACEMENT (including coverage by a third party, including Amex, SquareTrade, etc.

Hope that helps you. Discover and many Visa / MC also extend warranty coverage, but not sure how those work following a purchased extended warranty.

Good luck!


----------



## HerronScott

TiVo_Ted said:


> You are correct. I was too quick on the draw. The 1st gen MINI (92000, 2013) was IR only. The 2nd gen MINI (93000, 2015) was IR/RF4CE. Both will require a BT dongle to support the VOX Remote. I guess the MINI VOX (95000, 2017) qualifies as 3rd gen.


Ted,

Thank you so much for posting here. As you can tell by all the questions, we love it when someone knowledgeable stops in (and hopefully stays for a while?).

So why did you go back to Bluetooth for the new VOX remote versus staying with RF?

Scott


----------



## bradleys

TiVo_Ted said:


> Softball, or entrapment?
> 
> The voice function runs as a real-time web service, so it will be enhanced on a much more frequent basis.


Will there be access for third party developers to use the voice functions? Adding skills for Alexa and other toys we might dream up?


----------



## dswallow

HerronScott said:


> So why did you go back to Bluetooth for the new VOX remote versus staying with RF?


The answer is certainly going to be the voice feature requires transmitting voice information and using Bluetooth probably provided access to a variety of existing hardware solutions they could easily integrate, whereas the RF communication probably doesn't have the robustness or bandwidth to perform as required for the application, but was fine to send essentially button presses.


----------



## Mikeguy

mattack said:


> Umm, I would not call that a downgrade.. I think you should use some other terminology.. If you lose all recordings, then it should be called something like an "erase reversion" or some term to make it absolutely 100% clear that you lose things.
> 
> since you can't go back (with all of your recordings), I know I'll likely wait a long time to upgrade.


Well, the glass-half-full view is that downgrading indeed will be possible--when TiVo Margret had discussed Hydra many months ago, she noted that downgrading would not be possible save sending the box back to TiVo. And now, people are warned--archive shows and data pre-downgrading.


----------



## Mikeguy

TiVo_Ted said:


> Gotta love the hype cycle. Fortunately, I've scheduled a vacation for when you all hit the Trough. I'll be back right around Enlightenment. ;-)


Just leave your cell number here before leaving.


----------



## Mikeguy

bricketh said:


> Ted, thanks for posting so much great info! If I wanted to upgrade one of my 2nd gen Minis to Hydra, I know I cannot connect to my main TiVo that isn't yet upgraded, but could I still navigate around in the menus and the new interface to get a feel for whether I'd want to give Hydra a go for all units? Or will it immediately prompt me to downgrade?


Tivo Vox boxes launch/available October 29th


> Okay, let me take your MINI questions in 2 parts - first with existing MINI's, here is what happens with a 2k MINI. This behavior occurs regardless of whether you have a voice remote for the MINI:
> 
> 2k MINI with gen3 connects to a DVR (Roamio or BOLT) running gen4 - MINI will tell you it needs to upgrade to gen4 in order to connect. You agree, and it upgrades itself. You don't agree, and you cannot connect. Once the MINI upgrades to gen4, you can connect as before, but you won't have voice features on the MINI unless you buy a voice remote.
> 
> 2k MINI with gen4 then tries to connect to a DVR (Premiere, Roamio or BOLT) running gen3 - MINI will tell you it needs to downgrade to gen3 in order to connect. You agree, and it downgrades itself. You don't agree, and you cannot connect. If you have a voice remote, it will still work with the MINI running gen3, but the voice button will not do anything.
> 
> This does create a bit of a headache for someone with a MINI and both a Premiere XL and a Roamio or BOLT who wants to use voice.


----------



## innocentfreak

atmuscarella said:


> Part of the reason I willing be waiting a few days on Hydra is to find out how it works with TiVoDesktop, KMTTG, & PYTiVo.


Same I will definitely be holding out to see.

Of course I still hold out TiVo will actually design an updated desktop that works like the IOS app and as PyTiVo/Streambaby. I wouldn't care about the push or pull if I could MRS with the same playback experience as TiVo to TiVo.


----------



## tim_m

Just out of curiosity who will be taking the plunge on the 29th and updating to Hydra?


----------



## innocentfreak

tim_m said:


> Just out of curiosity who will be taking the plunge on the 29th and updating to Hydra?


Might be better off splitting that into its own thread.


----------



## tim_m

innocentfreak said:


> Might be better off splitting that into its own thread.


Good idea!


----------



## Nak

Tivo_Ted, will the new Mini be able to access videos being served on a PC with PyTivo or Tivo Desktop? I know the mini can't accept a transfer, but will it direct it's host DVR to start the transfer and then stream that? If it will direct the host DVR to start a transfer, will it have to wait for the recording to finish transferring to the host DVR, or can it start streaming immediately? Thanks!


----------



## HerronScott

dswallow said:


> The answer is certainly going to be the voice feature requires transmitting voice information and using Bluetooth probably provided access to a variety of existing hardware solutions they could easily integrate, whereas the RF communication probably doesn't have the robustness or bandwidth to perform as required for the application, but was fine to send essentially button presses.


The Mini hardware made by Arris could have driven the decision if it only had Bluetooth as well.

Scott


----------



## miricle

TiVo_Ted said:


> DVR-to-DVR streaming works from gen3 to gen4 and vice-versa. It's only the MINI devices that require a compatible Host DVR.


Okay, so slight variation relating to Mini. If I have a Mini currently "paired" to a Roamio, it also can see/stream other devices on my network. I understand that if I upgrade the Roamio it is paired to, the Mini needs to upgrade as well. What if I also have a Premier on my network, can the Mini do streaming via the "Devices" from the Premier? It sounds like the premier can still stream from the (upgraded) Roamio (and vice versa) but is it the same for a Mini.

What about going even further back, can a TivoHD do a transfer from a Hydra box? Can a Hydra box transfer from the TivoHD?


----------



## DigitalDawn

Hi Ted,

Two questions:

1. If a person owns a Roamio Pro on Gen 3, and they buy a Mini Vox and run it on Gen 3, can they get 4K video to work on the Mini Vox?

2. If a person owns a Bolt Vox downgraded to Gen 3, and they buy a Mini Vox and run it on Gen 3, will 4K video be output on the Mini Vox?

Thanks.


----------



## aaronwt

tim_m said:


> Just out of curiosity who will be taking the plunge on the 29th and updating to Hydra?


I'll be updating one box as a test to see how it is. And after using it a few days decide if I want to switch over my other TiVos.


----------



## tater2

gthassell said:


> You should check with your credit card company. Amex (as long as it is not a partner-branded card, I believe) will double the manufacturer's warranty, up to an additional year. If you purchased an extended warranty, then the Amex protection kicks in for the extra time (e.g. - an extra year) following the end of the extended warranty. All you typically have to do is purchase a replacement and then they refund your original purchase price. In the past (pre-Rovi), they (TiVo) would allow you to transfer the lifetime to free, IF IT WAS A RESULT OF A WARRANTY REPLACEMENT (including coverage by a third party, including Amex, SquareTrade, etc.
> 
> Hope that helps you. Discover and many Visa / MC also extend warranty coverage, but not sure how those work following a purchased extended warranty.
> 
> Good luck!


I called the credit card company. They didn't offer an extended warranty on my extended warranty. Since my TV does not have a component input, i guess i will be in the market to get the new Vox. I will have to wait for them to offer a service transfer.


----------



## randywalters

tater2 said:


> Wow what timing. Got home tonight and my hdmi port was out on Romio plus..........Since my TV does not have a component input, i guess i will be in the market to get the new Vox. I will have to wait for them to offer a service transfer.


I think (but i'm not sure) that Weaknees can repair your Roamio's HDMI port without you losing Lifetime Service - i would call them and ask about this.

If repairing is not possible, you might try the Component-to-HDMI Converter that was discussed and linked earlier in this thread. Someone said it is working for their Slingbox.


----------



## ajwees41

innocentfreak said:


> Same I will definitely be holding out to see.
> 
> Of course I still hold out TiVo will actually design an updated desktop that works like the IOS app and as PyTiVo/Streambaby. I wouldn't care about the push or pull if I could MRS with the same playback experience as TiVo to TiVo.


they quit supporting Tivodesktop and now you think they will come out with a new upgraded version?


----------



## ajwees41

randywalters said:


> I think (but i'm not sure) that Weaknees can repair your Roamio's HDMI port without you losing Lifetime Service - i would call them and ask about this.
> 
> If repairing is not possible, you might try the Component-to-HDMI Converter that was discussed and linked earlier in this thread. Someone said it is working for their Slingbox.


, did you try different HDMI cable, different port on the tv if it has more than one or a different HDMI port on the tv if it has more than one or try a different HDMI device you have another?


----------



## TheJose1972

Not sure if I want a vox.

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcthorne

Just pre-ordered a Vox Mini on amazon for Monday delivery....


----------



## TiVo_Ted

HerronScott said:


> Ted,
> 
> Thank you so much for posting here. As you can tell by all the questions, we love it when someone knowledgeable stops in (and hopefully stays for a while?).
> 
> So why did you go back to Bluetooth for the new VOX remote versus staying with RF?
> 
> Scott


Bluetooth support is built into the Broadcom chip. RF4CE requires a separate chip. More expensive, more complexity, etc. Plus, we think there are other things we can do with Bluetooth...


----------



## TiVo_Ted

miricle said:


> Okay, so slight variation relating to Mini. If I have a Mini currently "paired" to a Roamio, it also can see/stream other devices on my network. I understand that if I upgrade the Roamio it is paired to, the Mini needs to upgrade as well. What if I also have a Premier on my network, can the Mini do streaming via the "Devices" from the Premier? It sounds like the premier can still stream from the (upgraded) Roamio (and vice versa) but is it the same for a Mini.
> 
> What about going even further back, can a TivoHD do a transfer from a Hydra box? Can a Hydra box transfer from the TivoHD?


Wow, these are great questions. I don't have that many devices at home, and I'm home sick with the flu. I'll need to test some of these scenarios when I'm back in the office.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

DigitalDawn said:


> Hi Ted,
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> 1. If a person owns a Roamio Pro on Gen 3, and they buy a Mini Vox and run it on Gen 3, can they get 4K video to work on the Mini Vox?
> 
> 2. If a person owns a Bolt Vox downgraded to Gen 3, and they buy a Mini Vox and run it on Gen 3, will 4K video be output on the Mini Vox?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes & Yes


----------



## tater2

randywalters said:


> I think (but i'm not sure) that Weaknees can repair your Roamio's HDMI port without you losing Lifetime Service - i would call them and ask about this.
> 
> If repairing is not possible, you might try the Component-to-HDMI Converter that was discussed and linked earlier in this thread. Someone said it is working for their Slingbox.


I looked at them this morning. They can fix it but I would not be able to record my shows while its at the repair center. Most night I have all 6 tuners recording something. I think my receiver has a component input. I think I can run RGB to the receiver and HDMI to the TV. I could use a toslink cable for the sound. Will have to try that tonight


----------



## TiVo_Ted

Nak said:


> Tivo_Ted, will the new Mini be able to access videos being served on a PC with PyTivo or Tivo Desktop? I know the mini can't accept a transfer, but will it direct it's host DVR to start the transfer and then stream that? If it will direct the host DVR to start a transfer, will it have to wait for the recording to finish transferring to the host DVR, or can it start streaming immediately? Thanks!


I don't know of any changes that we have made in this area. What can you do with this config that you can't do with Plex?


----------



## tater2

ajwees41 said:


> , did you try different HDMI cable, different port on the tv if it has more than one or a different HDMI port on the tv if it has more than one or try a different HDMI device you have another?


I tried 4 different cables and two different TV's. Its diffentally the HDMI port on the Tivo


----------



## foghorn2

Ted Talks , ...
No?


----------



## foghorn2

TiVo for Wabbits:

(Wabbits or Uppity Silicon Valley peoples)

https://www.amazon.com/Ribwort-Plantain-Healthy-Natural-Quality/dp/B00M0AU27O/

Please someone point me to the new Arris Mini on Amascam, Im having issues 

BUT I DID FIND THIS TOO:

https://www.amazon.com/TiVo-Tivo-Tin-Lunch-Container/dp/B01M9H9KWI/

Im getting one!


----------



## reneg

TiVo_Ted said:


> I don't know of any changes that we have made in this area. What can you do with this config that you can't do with Plex?


Off the top of my head:
1) Not have to install Plex. Pytivo and it's variants are much lighter weight.
2) Precise and consistent FF/Rew/trickplay playback vs plex 
3) Other navigation & keys on remote work the same way. Not a Plex mapping.


----------



## Mikeguy

TiVo_Ted said:


> Wow, these are great questions. I don't have that many devices at home, and I'm home sick with the flu. I'll need to test some of these scenarios when I'm back in the office.


Somebody didn't get his flu shot . . . .  https://www.tivocommunity.com/commu...r-flu-shot-yet-2017-version-with-poll.553934/

Feel better--


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Heya Ted, hope you feel better quickly. Thanks again for taking the time with us.

Hydra for sure has a lot of new features, but are there any missing features that people might want to know about before they commit their boxes, due to the evolving nature of the box?

Any ideas about user profiles?


----------



## compnurd

Ted Is the experience with Hydra different on the mini then it is now.. Reason is I plan to put a 4K mini in my living room... But the family uses the preview window alot and was curious if it stayed active now say browsing my shows or something


----------



## morac

TiVo_Ted said:


> You may be able to go into the list of available apps and manually turn on the upgrade app. I haven't tested that.
> 
> On Sunday morning, you will be able to go to a page on the TiVo website and request the upgrade for any TSN that is on your account. While not technically "forever", you will need to wait 2-3 hours before forcing a call to download the new software.


Thanks for posting.

Will there be some kind of protection in place so you can only enter TSNs of boxes on your account? I think there's been issues in the past where people have fat fingered the numbers and added someone else's box to the upgrade list. That would be bad since the downgrade is destructive.


----------



## foghorn2

Ted seems like a cool guy, hes no margret, but he will have to do. Hope he gets better.

Things looking good for tivo, I had lost faith in them for innovation and new products. Hope this revival lasts.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

I'll be watching this thread and see it any issues with upgrade if you have external hard drive.

I have one on my bolt and haven't had any issues with any previous upgrades.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

foghorn2 said:


> TiVo for Wabbits:
> 
> (Wabbits or Uppity Silicon Valley peoples)
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Ribwort-Plantain-Healthy-Natural-Quality/dp/B00M0AU27O/
> 
> Please someone point me to the new Arris Mini on Amascam, Im having issues
> 
> BUT I DID FIND THIS TOO:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/TiVo-Tivo-Tin-Lunch-Container/dp/B01M9H9KWI/
> 
> Im getting one!


See, if we were as litigious as Zatz claims, we'd sue those rabbit food guys!


----------



## TiVo_Ted

reneg said:


> Off the top of my head:
> 1) Not have to install Plex. Pytivo and it's variants are much lighter weight.
> 2) Precise and consistent FF/Rew/trickplay playback vs plex
> 3) Other navigation & keys on remote work the same way. Not a Plex mapping.


Cool. I'll have to dive in and play around with them. It looks like Pytivo is on GitHub. I'll pull it down and take a look.


----------



## icespide

I'm interested to see impressions of the new 4K mini. I had a horrible experience trying to upgrade to the Bolt plus so I think I will stick with my Roamio pro for a while, but I'm interested in upgrading my mini


----------



## TiVo_Ted

morac said:


> Thanks for posting.
> 
> Will there be some kind of protection in place so you can only enter TSNs of boxes on your account? I think there's been issues in the past where people have fat fingered the numbers and added someone else's box to the upgrade list. That would be bad since the downgrade is destructive.


Definitely! You will need to login to your TiVo account and select one (or multiple) boxes from your account and flag them for upgrade. No manual TSN entry.


----------



## idksmy

TiVo_Ted said:


> Cool. I'll have to dive in and play around with them. It looks like Pytivo is on GitHub. I'll pull it down and take a look.


Might want to go to Dan203's website to get pyTivo. pyTivo Desktop


----------



## Nak

reneg said:


> Off the top of my head:
> 1) Not have to install Plex. Pytivo and it's variants are much lighter weight.
> 2) Precise and consistent FF/Rew/trickplay playback vs plex
> 3) Other navigation & keys on remote work the same way. Not a Plex mapping.


Exactly. I use Plex for music, but for video the native Tivo interface is far superior. I don't have a mini now, so the question still stands... Is it possible to start the transfer on the host DVR with the mini and then stream that transfer to the Mini? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## TiVo_Ted

compnurd said:


> Ted Is the experience with Hydra different on the mini then it is now.. Reason is I plan to put a 4K mini in my living room... But the family uses the preview window alot and was curious if it stayed active now say browsing my shows or something


The UI on the MINI is close, but not exactly the same as on the BOLT. The live TV stream does not scale into a PiP as far as I know. Also, you only get access to one tuner at a time from the MINI, whereas on the DVR you can swap back-and-forth between multiple tuners.

On the app front, there will be some gaps between BOLT and MINI at launch. The new CPU architecture has forced us to start all of our app qualifications over from scratch. On the BOLT, we only had to recertify one app.

Also, we do not have voice search within the apps yet. From outside an app, you can say "Show me action movies on Netflix" or "Show me new release comedies on Amazon", but once you're inside the app you can no longer use voice. We're hoping to add voice inside the apps at some point, but I can't give you timing on that yet.


----------



## icespide

Hi Ted, is the actual UI in 4K or just the content?


----------



## TiVo_Ted

idksmy said:


> Might want to go to Dan203's website to get pyTivo. Http://www.pytivodesktop.com


Thanks. Something's broken with your link, but I found it.


----------



## krkaufman

TiVo_Ted said:


> Cool. I'll have to dive in and play around with them. It looks like Pytivo is on GitHub. I'll pull it down and take a look.


FYI... TCF's @Dan203 put together an > Easier to use pyTivo <

It might facilitate your experimentation.


----------



## NYHeel

TiVo_Ted said:


> We're still working on far-field voice scenarios. The use cases are generally a bit different. I'm hoping that we can go live with an early version of this before the end of the year.


Can I take this to mean that you're hopeful that an Amazon Alexa skill will be available soon or something else? I have little interest in a voice remote but I'm very interested in voice control without holding a remote, especially if that involves hardware I already own.

Actually, a member here created a Tivo skill for the Echo and it works really well. The only issue for me is that it requires a server to remain on to use it. But the ability to use voice commands to commercial skip, open the Netflix app, or search for a show/movie without grabbing the remote is pretty nice. Hopefully that feature can come to Roamios and Bolts in the near future.


----------



## idksmy

TiVo_Ted said:


> Thanks. Something's broken with your link, but I found it.


Link fixed.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

NYHeel said:


> Can I take this to mean that you're hopeful that an Amazon Alexa skill will be available soon or something else? I have little interest in a voice remote but I'm very interested in voice control without holding a remote, especially if that involves hardware I already own.
> 
> Actually, a member here created a Tivo skill for the Echo and it works really well. The only issue for me is that it requires a server to remain on to use it. But the ability to use voice commands to commercial skip, open the Netflix app, or search for a show/movie without grabbing the remote is pretty nice. Hopefully that feature can come to Roamios and Bolts in the near future.


We are definitely working on far-field voice. I can't tell you exactly how it will work yet. As I mentioned, we're trying to prioritize the scenarios. Let's go with your examples:
- Commercial skip - I totally agree that being able to say "Alexa, skip it" would be a high value use case
- Open the Netflix app - I'm not sure about this one. Then, do what? "Alexa, select the 3rd program in the 2nd row?" - If you were trying to play Stranger Things, why not just say "Alexa, play the latest episode of Stranger Things"
- Search for a show/movie - This one is probably okay, but why not just pickup the remote?


----------



## TiVo_Ted

icespide said:


> Hi Ted, is the actual UI in 4K or just the content?


On BOLT and the new MINI, the UI plane is rendered at 1080P and up-scaled to 4K when using 4K output resolution.


----------



## Nak

TiVo_Ted said:


> - Search for a show/movie - This one is probably okay, but why not just pickup the remote?


You could say that about voice control in general... I think just being able to say "search for movie Ghost and the Darkness" would be convenient/cool.


----------



## NYHeel

TiVo_Ted said:


> We are definitely working on far-field voice. I can't tell you exactly how it will work yet. As I mentioned, we're trying to prioritize the scenarios. Let's go with your examples:
> - Commercial skip - I totally agree that being able to say "Alexa, skip it" would be a high value use case
> - Open the Netflix app - I'm not sure about this one. Then, do what? "Alexa, select the 3rd program in the 2nd row?" - If you were trying to play Stranger Things, why not just say "Alexa, play the latest episode of Stranger Things"
> - Search for a show/movie - This one is probably okay, but why not just pickup the remote?


Yeah, commercial skip is really good for skipping ahead while eating and you don't want to grab the remote. The other items are more about doing things that take a longer time with key presses. Sure you may end up needing the remote but it's faster to say launch Hulu then it is to navigate there and open it. But you're right, it's better to just say, Alexa, play the latest episode of Stranger Things.

The same goes for search. It's easier to say search for Batman Begins than typing all of that in. I realize that you're going to need the remote afterwards to do anything but it saves time and effort to use voice for the search itself. Ideally you'd then be able to add more commands like watch it on Vudu/Netflix or anywhere else. Or record an upcoming episode. But I'm also ok using voice commands to assist my remote use by removing the more annoying parts of using a remote, most specifically text entry. And I realize that much of this is doable via the voice remote. But it just seems to me to work better as a total package with far-field voice.


----------



## osu1991

I have a very open floorplan. I also work from home and usually have something on in the background while working. We usually have recordings from Foodnetwork, DIYnet or Hallmark playing while in the kitchen too. It would be handy to say Alexa skip it, Alexa pause, Alexa mute or Alexa change channel without having to find the remote when the phone rings or try and pick one up in the middle of prepping a meal.


----------



## fredi

krkaufman said:


> FYI... TCF's @Dan203 put together an > Easier to use pyTivo <
> 
> It might facilitate your experimentation.


Is there a User Guide to the Easier to use pyTivo?


----------



## cwoody222

TiVo_Ted said:


> The UI on the MINI is close, but not exactly the same as on the BOLT. The live TV stream does not scale into a PiP as far as I know. Also, you only get access to one tuner at a time from the MINI, whereas on the DVR you can swap back-and-forth between multiple tuners.


Does a Mini display a RECORDED PROGRAM (not Live TV) in the PIP window under Hydra?

That would be a change from the existing UI on the Mini.


----------



## ajwees41

TiVo_Ted said:


> Definitely! You will need to login to your TiVo account and select one (or multiple) boxes from your account and flag them for upgrade. No manual TSN entry.


they should have done that for the priority updates also and the apps on thebox instead of trying to sign in to say wwe network on tivo go to myaccount page and sign in to the apps


----------



## TBoyd

I have a Tivo Roamio Plus and Tivo Slide Pro Remote (HAS IR learning function) that I bought to replace the original remote (no IR learning function) so that I can control the Volume and Mute function of a separate AV receiver from a Tivo remote while watching TV.

Will the new VOX Remote for Roamio have the IR Learning function?

EDIT: Per comment by generaltso I've just re-setup my Slide Pro Remote using the include remote codes. I was able to find a code to control my Sony AV receiver from the Tivo remote so this post about the VOX remote having learning functions is no longer relevant. I'll leave this post up for a while for reference


----------



## generaltso

TBoyd said:


> I have a Tivo Roamio Plus and Tivo Slide Pro Remote (HAS IR learning function) that I bought to replace the original remote (no IR learning function) so that I can control the Volume and Mute function of a separate AV receiver from a Tivo remote while watching TV.
> 
> Will the new VOX Remote for Roamio have the IR Learning function?


I can't answer that question, but you should be able to use the volume and mute buttons on any TiVo remote to control your receiver, even without IR learning (unless you've got some off brand receiver that TiVo doesn't have a remote code for).


----------



## Mikeguy

foghorn2 said:


> Ted seems like a cool guy, hes no margret, but he will have to do. Hope he gets better.


And Margret's no Ted, and I'm no you.


----------



## Mikeguy

fredi said:


> Is there a User Guide to the Easier to use pyTivo?


Nope. It's pretty easy to go through the settings and see what they are, though, and to ask any questions in the thread. (It would be nice if there was an explanatory page at the website, though.)


----------



## Mikeguy

TiVo_Ted said:


> Also, we do not have voice search within the apps yet. From outside an app, you can say "Show me action movies on Netflix" or "Show me new release comedies on Amazon", but once you're inside the app you can no longer use voice. We're hoping to add voice inside the apps at some point, but I can't give you timing on that yet.


Ah. And so, it still could be nice to have a Slide Pro remote nearby, for the mechanical keyboard.

I wonder: any thought to a Slide Pro _*Vox*_ remote--might we be seeing that (and anytime in the nearer future)?


----------



## 241705

Nothing to add to this thread, other than thank you @TiVo_Ted for engaging with the forum members and providing details.


----------



## lentiman

Will the new Mini Vox 4K support HDR? Will the new Vox Bolt support HDR? I'm considering purchasing an OLED TV and having the Mini Vox 4K feed it, but if it won't support 4K and HDR from Netflix/Hulu/Amazon/etc. then I'll likely just get a new 4K Apple TV.


----------



## stile99

ajwees41 said:


> they quit supporting Tivodesktop and now you think they will come out with a new upgraded version?


Well, they quit supporting series1 and here we are discussing an upgraded version, so it's not outside the realm of possibility.


----------



## tarheelblue32

lentiman said:


> Will the new Mini Vox 4K support HDR? Will the new Vox Bolt support HDR? I'm considering purchasing an OLED TV and having the Mini Vox 4K feed it, but if it won't support 4K and HDR from Netflix/Hulu/Amazon/etc. then I'll likely just get a new 4K Apple TV.


They are HDR compatible, but Netflix/Hulu/Amazon/etc. have to get around to updating their TiVo apps for it to work. Who knows when that will happen.


----------



## trip1eX

I have voice on my AppleTV and it works good but I never use it. I guess i'm not a shout out a the tv person for one thing. Second I'm usually watching in evenings and tired not to mention sleeping family members. And 3rd, voice isn't as reliable as a button press which turns me off from it. OH and last I forget it's even there. Pretty much forgot AppleTV has voice until reading this. I hadn't used it in months.

The only place I use voice a lot is on my phone for texting. I get tired of typing a ton of stuff on tiny touchscreen keyboards and voice is just easier.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

osu1991 said:


> I have a very open floorplan. I also work from home and usually have something on in the background while working. We usually have recordings from Foodnetwork, DIYnet or Hallmark playing while in the kitchen too. It would be handy to say Alexa skip it, Alexa pause, Alexa mute or Alexa change channel without having to find the remote when the phone rings or try and pick one up in the middle of prepping a meal.


Absolutely! These seem to be the key things you *need* far-field in order to do. Your hands are busy and you need to pause, replay, ff/rew, skip commercials, change channels, switch tuners, etc. IMO, some things will be so frustrating with far-field that you're going to want the remote.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

cwoody222 said:


> Does a Mini display a RECORDED PROGRAM (not Live TV) in the PIP window under Hydra?
> 
> That would be a change from the existing UI on the Mini.


Sorry, not at this time.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

TBoyd said:


> I have a Tivo Roamio Plus and Tivo Slide Pro Remote (HAS IR learning function) that I bought to replace the original remote (no IR learning function) so that I can control the Volume and Mute function of a separate AV receiver from a Tivo remote while watching TV.
> 
> Will the new VOX Remote for Roamio have the IR Learning function?
> 
> EDIT: Per comment by generaltso I've just re-setup my Slide Pro Remote using the include remote codes. I was able to find a code to control my Sony AV receiver from the Tivo remote so this post about the VOX remote having learning functions is no longer relevant. I'll leave this post up for a while for reference


Somebody might still have the same question I'm sure. The answer is that the VOX Remote does not include learning capabilities.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

Mikeguy said:


> Ah. And so, it still could be nice to have a Slide Pro remote nearby, for the mechanical keyboard.
> 
> I wonder: any thought to a Slide Pro _*Vox*_ remote--might we be seeing that (and anytime in the nearer future)?


I could see us adding voice to the slide remote, but as of now I don't believe we have any plans to do that. I guess you'd get backlight with that as well.


----------



## Mikeguy

TiVo_Ted said:


> I could see us adding voice to the slide remote, but as of now I don't believe we have any plans to do that. I guess you'd get backlight with that as well.


Love that backlighting, as well as learning capability! Just call it the Slide Pro Uber Vox remote, covering all functionality!


----------



## innocentfreak

ajwees41 said:


> they quit supporting Tivodesktop and now you think they will come out with a new upgraded version?


Not at all, but I see no harm in mentioning it.



TiVo_Ted said:


> Cool. I'll have to dive in and play around with them. It looks like Pytivo is on GitHub. I'll pull it down and take a look.


I definitely second his points. If Plex worked like MRS when it came to FF or REW, I would be fine with it, but MRS has spoiled me on how I expect trickplay to work on streamed content. If it doesn't work like that, I don't bother with streaming.

Definitely check it out though unfortunately we lost a major feature with some TiVo server changes. I would also suggest KMTTG. It makes managing multiple TiVos much simpler. I definitely wouldn't have more than one TiVo without it.


----------



## chrishicks

trip1eX said:


> The only place I use voice a lot is on my phone for texting. I get tired of typing a ton of stuff on tiny touchscreen keyboards and voice is just easier.


I remember a time way, way back when just dialing a number and speaking to the person on the other end was a thing. Now we need voice to text conversion to use our phones to speak to others. 

*I'm just poking fun because I have family who will send me paragraphs of text when they could literally call me and be done with the conversation in a minute or two.


----------



## jgolden

bricketh said:


> Ted, thanks for posting so much great info! If I wanted to upgrade one of my 2nd gen Minis to Hydra, I know I cannot connect to my main TiVo that isn't yet upgraded, but could I still navigate around in the menus and the new interface to get a feel for whether I'd want to give Hydra a go for all units? Or will it immediately prompt me to downgrade?


Ted, Since I can not try Hydra interface without loosing all recorded shows, I too was hoping to use the Mini to explore the new interface before committing to it. If I can't use the mini, I guess I will have to go to best buy next week and play with their demo unit so I don't destroy my recordings.


----------



## mvalpreda

Just pre-ordered a Mini Vox from Amazon. I checked and my Roamio Pro is on 20.7.4.RC2-840-6-840.....am I ready for Hydra?


----------



## tim_m

mvalpreda said:


> Just pre-ordered a Mini Vox from Amazon. I checked and my Roamio Pro is on 20.7.4.RC2-840-6-840.....am I ready for Hydra?


Both my Roamio and mini are up to date and ready too. I wasn't sure if the mini had 20.7.4 yet until i checked it today.


----------



## mvalpreda

I do have 2x Roamio Pros.....so I will update my 'spare' one and see how it goes and see how the Mini Vox does.


----------



## krkaufman

mvalpreda said:


> Just pre-ordered a Mini Vox from Amazon. I checked and my Roamio Pro is on 20.7.4.RC2-840-6-840.....am I ready for Hydra?


Your Roamio Pro is, anyway.

You know that the Roamio Pro will need to be upgraded to Hydra/gen4 to service the Mini VOX running Hydra, right? And that reversing the Roamio to gen3 requires a factory reset?

p.s. Though you could keep the Roamio Pro at 20.7.4 and downgrade the Mini Vox to gen3, instead. If not quite ready to commit.

p.p.s. Ah, nevermind.


mvalpreda said:


> I do have 2x Roamio Pros.....so I will update my 'spare' one and see how it goes and see how the Mini Vox does.


----------



## Nak

Mikeguy said:


> Love that backlighting, as well as learning capability! Just call it the Slide Pro Uber Vox remote, covering all functionality!


Absolutely!



TiVo_Ted said:


> I could see us adding voice to the slide remote, but as of now I don't believe we have any plans to do that. I guess you'd get backlight with that as well.


I'm really surprised that you guys have no plans to do that. Look at how much Logitech charges for a Harmony remote... Take the VOX remote, add a slide, add learning capability to some of the buttons, add 4 "extra" buttons that we could program for whatever, include back-lighting and charge $149. The profit margin would have to be a LOT higher than the $40 VOX remote you're selling now... You'd sell a ton of them too. I know I'd pre-order that. I have the latest Harmony, but the Tivo remote is just plain more intuitive to use. The Harmony is fine in my theater where I'm controlling like a dozen different devices, but in the family room or bedroom I'd much prefer a more capable Tivo remote--and I'd pay well for it too.

Just saying...


----------



## eherberg

It's likely that 'tons' of sales in the remote control world still doesn't equal a whole lot in the big scheme of things. Harmony, for example, doesn't exactly show up near the top of the stack of slides when preparing a PowerPoint during quarterly results. Looking at Q2 results - Harmony made money, but it still finished at the bottom of the various Logitech categories. Hell - even webcams finished with a higher Q2 number.


----------



## eherberg

TiVo_Ted said:


> Absolutely! These seem to be the key things you *need* far-field in order to do. Your hands are busy and you need to pause, replay, ff/rew, skip commercials, change channels, switch tuners, etc. IMO, some things will be so frustrating with far-field that you're going to want the remote.


It does depend on how it is implemented. I became a convert for voice control after house-sitting for a friend of mine who had the Kinect. It enabled complete voice control over any item or option that was available on the screen - through any app available. After familiarizing myself with the commands - I became a believer when I was sitting in the dark with complete control. I could bring up the guide ... scroll or page up or down ... control channels, volume ... bring up Plex, Netflix, Hulu ... make selections ... control playback, etc. In 4 days, I didn't have to touch a remote once.

In my own home environment - we're using the Plex controls available with Alexa, but it does have missing gaps notably at the start and end of a TV viewing session. The rumored Fire TV boxee-looking (for those who remember the once-great Boxee) device with it's built-in Alexa and IR blaster could be a step towards competing in that area.

The point being - aspects of far-field don't necessarily have to be frustrating - and hopefully more work is being done by others to sand off the rough edges and work towards feature-complete implementation.


----------



## Mikeguy

Nak said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> I'm really surprised that you guys have no plans to do that. Look at how much Logitech charges for a Harmony remote... Take the VOX remote, add a slide, add learning capability to some of the buttons, add 4 "extra" buttons that we could program for whatever, include back-lighting and charge $149. The profit margin would have to be a LOT higher than the $40 VOX remote you're selling now... You'd sell a ton of them too. I know I'd pre-order that. I have the latest Harmony, but the Tivo remote is just plain more intuitive to use. The Harmony is fine in my theater where I'm controlling like a dozen different devices, but in the family room or bedroom I'd much prefer a more capable Tivo remote--and I'd pay well for it too.
> 
> Just saying...


Whoa there, Sparky--$149?! Given that it essentially simply would be the Slide Pro with voice added, and given TiVo's pricing of its various remotes, I would think that it should be no more than $10 or so more than the current Slide Pro remote.


----------



## CubsWin

This may be a dumb question, but why would the 3 TB version not support OTA? Aren't they basically the same box with difference sized hard drives?


----------



## krkaufman

CubsWin said:


> This may be a dumb question, but why would the 3 TB version not support OTA? Aren't they basically the same box with difference sized hard drives?


*No*. TiVo stupidly (IMO) dropped the BOLT+ moniker for the VOX line, creating the situation you now face. Just be glad you noticed, rather than ordering and awaiting shipment of a 3TB OTA-capable BOLT VOX, only to find it's CableCARD-only.

p.s. Maybe the glass is half full, in that the Mini VOX wasn't released as the 0TB BOLT VOX.


----------



## krkaufman

TiVo_Ted said:


> We're working with them to get everything online. They weren't supposed to be online until the end of the week.


Was merging the CableCARD-only 3TB unit and the 2 OTA/CC units all under the same "BOLT VOX" name intentional?

Did no one see the possible confusion and order errors that would result, especially with the choice between all 3 models being a simple hard drive capacity selection on Amazon?

For example:


CubsWin said:


> This may be a dumb question, but why would the 3 TB version not support OTA? Aren't they basically the same box with difference sized hard drives?



Why not BOLT+ VOX for the 3TB unit? Or at least a distinct SKU and ordering page, making the difference clear.


----------



## m.s

CubsWin said:


> This may be a dumb question, but why would the 3 TB version not support OTA? Aren't they basically the same box with difference sized hard drives?


Not supporting OTA isn't because of the storage capacity, it's because of the difference in tuners (6 vs 4 channels). I can only guess that TiVo couldn't find a 6 channel tuner which supported ATSC when they did the high end model.


----------



## thyname

Has anyone actually picked up the new VOX Mini or remote from Best Buy? They sometimes jump the gun and display before the launch date


----------



## sdpadres

Quick question about the Bluetooth Dongle.......where will this go? Will it be attached to your TV, your TiVO, or your mini TiVO?


----------



## idksmy

It gets attached to the Tivo you’re trying to control.


----------



## Mikeguy

Via the USB port.


----------



## Mikeguy

m.s said:


> Not supporting OTA isn't because of the storage capacity, it's because of the difference in tuners (6 vs 4 channels). I can only guess that TiVo couldn't find a 6 channel tuner which supported ATSC when they did the high end model.


I seem to recall a post from a while back stating that only a 4-OTA-channel tuner version has existed (although I don't know why that would be the case), and that's why TiVo's boxes have been limited to that.


----------



## josborne

Tivo_ted,

Any plans to allow HYDRA to run on the Elite/XL4 Premiere's? My Premiere Elite/XL4 has the 20.7.4 software now.


----------



## Sparky1234

Any reports on Bluetooth (BT) distances?

Interference issues with multiple TiVos on BT in the same room / same house?

Do computers or cars see the TiVo BT device?


----------



## davezatz

Mikeguy said:


> Love that backlighting, as well as learning capability! Just call it the Slide Pro Uber Vox remote, covering all functionality!


Yeah, the best feature of the Slide remote isn't the keyboard. It's being able to program the power button to do three things. But probably a niche, poweruser feature and we don't generate enough revenue.


----------



## DigitalDawn

TiVo_Ted said:


> Yes & Yes


That's really great news. This means that if you own a Roamio and you want 4K, all you need to do is add a Mini Vox and downgrade it to Gen 3.


----------



## krkaufman

DigitalDawn said:


> That's really great news. This means that if you own a Roamio and you want 4K, all you need to do is add a Mini Vox and downgrade it to Gen 3.


Yes, correct, though surrendering the voice functionality.


----------



## DigitalDawn

But keeping the familiar UI. I would take that as a trade-off -- at least for now.


----------



## sfhub

Just got an email announcing the Bolt.

Sends me to the Blog post from earlier

http://blog.tivo.com/2017/10/introducing-tivo-bolt-vox/

which doesn't seem to be responding right now.

Also from the image, it looks like the Vox remote is backlit and the Voice button glows. Just kidding. I know the remote is not backlit, the graphic artist just wanted to emphasize the voice button so they added some halo effect.


----------



## Puppy76

So this isn't really new hardware, just a new remote + new software?

What's this "hydra"?

What's the TiVo Mini Vox do? I haven't bought a TiVo Mini because people kept saying a new one was coming, and...I guess this is it!


----------



## sdpadres

Will I be able to tell the remote to change channels? If I want to watch ESPN can I say "ESPN" or "570"?


----------



## sfhub

Puppy76 said:


> So this isn't really new hardware, just a new remote + new software?
> 
> What's this "hydra"?
> 
> What's the TiVo Mini Vox do? I haven't bought a TiVo Mini because people kept saying a new one was coming, and...I guess this is it!


TiVo Mini Vox is new hardware, new remote, new UI, and voice feature
TiVo Bolt Vox is existing hardware (new case color), new remote, new UI, and voice feature.

Hydra is the new UI.

Mini Vox is the same function as Mini, but with new hardware, new remote, new UI, and voice feature. It also has 4k support, loses analog outputs, gains optical audio output.


----------



## Puppy76

Mikeguy said:


> I seem to recall a post from a while back stating that only a 4-OTA-channel tuner version has existed (although I don't know why that would be the case), and that's why TiVo's boxes have been limited to that.


What's scary is that I FREQUENTLY am running all 4 tuners anymore just from my local stations, and sometimes need to push a PBS show off to overnight (since thankfully they repeat a lot of their shows at random times after the first airing).

It seems way worse than it used to be. 2 tuners used to seem just fine. Now it seems like I'm taping 3-4 shows (and maybe needing a 5th or 6th tuner) at the same time, and then the next hour only taping 1 show, and maybe one night taping almost nothing. Seems like somehow they're scheduling stuff so it's harder to get it all, all at once, or something. Or maybe that's just coincidence.


----------



## Puppy76

sfhub said:


> TiVo Mini Vox is new hardware, new remote, new UI, and voice feature
> TiVo Bolt Vox is existing hardware (new case color), new remote, new UI, and voice feature.
> 
> Hydra is the new UI.
> 
> Mini Vox is the same function as Mini, but with new hardware, new remote, new UI, and voice feature. It also has 4k support, loses analog outputs, gains optical audio output.


Thanks! Can't wait to find out the details.

They ought to update the Bolt to support HDR10 though...plus the HDMI connection is still a little wonky (always does that blackout thing a few seconds after switching recorded resolutions).


----------



## TonyD79

Side question. If I decide to use the Vox as my main Tivo (Fios), how hard is it to move cablecards back and forth? Do I need to involve Fios or is it just a pairing of the the cablecard with the Tivo?


----------



## ajwees41

Puppy76 said:


> Thanks! Can't wait to find out the details.
> 
> They ought to update the Bolt to support HDR10 though...plus the HDMI connection is still a little wonky (always does that blackout thing a few seconds after switching recorded resolutions).


what details are you looking for?


----------



## ajwees41

TonyD79 said:


> Side question. If I decide to use the Vox as my main Tivo (Fios), how hard is it to move cablecards back and forth? Do I need to involve Fios or is it just a pairing of the the cablecard with the Tivo?


however you paired the card is all you should need to do for the vox


----------



## TonyD79

ajwees41 said:


> however you paired the card is all you should need to do for the vox


It has been a while but I believe I took the card from the Fios store and just plunked it into my Bolt and ran the screens.


----------



## Puppy76

ajwees41 said:


> what details are you looking for?


I guess like whether it can use wifi, and just generally how it works and whatnot.


----------



## ajwees41

Puppy76 said:


> I guess like whether it can use wifi, and just generally how it works and whatnot.


 from the videos it seems it the current hardware with voice added wifi is not the best for streaming if you have a large house


----------



## TiVo_Ted

krkaufman said:


> Was merging the CableCARD-only 3TB unit and the 2 OTA/CC units all under the same "BOLT VOX" name intentional?
> 
> Did no one see the possible confusion and order errors that would result, especially with the choice between all 3 models being a simple hard drive capacity selection on Amazon?
> 
> For example:
> ​
> Why not BOLT+ VOX for the 3TB unit? Or at least a distinct SKU and ordering page, making the difference clear.


I wasn't here when that decision was made, so I can't answer. And, the person who made the decision was gone. I agree with you that it is a bit confusing, although honestly I thought the naming of BOLT and BOLT+ was a bit confusing as well until I understood that the + was a carryover from Roamio Plus.


----------



## JoeKustra

TiVo_Ted said:


> Definitely! You will need to login to your TiVo account and select one (or multiple) boxes from your account and flag them for upgrade. No manual TSN entry.


In Apps, 20.7.2.RC2 added two check boxes: Hydra Upgrade App and Hydra Downgrade App. What do those boxes do?


----------



## iReyes

I just bought a new Bolt a week ago. $219 for the 1TB. I think I can still return it and get the new one. Worth it?


----------



## sfhub

Puppy76 said:


> They ought to update the Bolt to support HDR10 though...plus the HDMI connection is still a little wonky (always does that blackout thing a few seconds after switching recorded resolutions).


Past posts from TiVo have indicated the Bolt hardware is HDR capable but apps will need to be updated to support.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

iReyes said:


> I just bought a new Bolt a week ago. $219 for the 1TB. I think I can still return it and get the new one. Worth it?


The MSRP for the 1TB Vox will be $300, so no it won't be worth it. If you decide you want Hydra with voice, grab the new Vox remote for $40.


----------



## aaronwt

TonyD79 said:


> It has been a while but I believe I took the card from the Fios store and just plunked it into my Bolt and ran the screens.


They have a nice automated system on FiOS now for repairing. So while you can take a CC out of one Tivo and put it in another and see most of the channels. You won't seek everything until it is paired. Channels like Cinemax, HBO, and FoX channels like National Geographic.


----------



## sfhub

BigJimOutlaw said:


> The MSRP for the 1TB Vox will be $300, so no it won't be worth it. If you want voice just grab the new remote for $40 or whatever.


But if you want the black case, priceless


----------



## cwoody222

@TiVo_Ted Can you confirm Hydra allows for downloading of shows via the iOS 11 app in the same manner as it does now?

I use that a lot to take shows on my phone to the gym and would hate to see that not work with Hydra (actually, it would prevent me from switching UI's for sure).


----------



## TiVo_Ted

m.s said:


> Not supporting OTA isn't because of the storage capacity, it's because of the difference in tuners (6 vs 4 channels). I can only guess that TiVo couldn't find a 6 channel tuner which supported ATSC when they did the high end model.


Correct. We found a QAM-only tuner that was 8-tuner, but CableCARD limits us to 6. There was no feasible way to get past 4 with ATSC.


----------



## sfhub

TiVo_Ted said:


> Correct. We found a QAM-only tuner that was 8-tuner, but CableCARD limits us to 6. There was no feasible way to get past 4 with ATSC.


That actually would have been pretty cool. Two separate tuners, software switchable. Bolt Plus model with 8-tuner ATSC AND 6-tuner QAM/CableCARD. Wouldn't have been as drop-in for the current hardware design though.


----------



## TonyD79

aaronwt said:


> They have a nice automated system on FiOS now for repairing. So while you can take a CC out of one Tivo and put it in another and see most of the channels. You won't seek everything until it is paired. Channels like Cinemax, HBO, and FoX channels like National Geographic.


Thanks. That was what I was gathering but I wasn't sure.


----------



## bradleys

TonyD79 said:


> Side question. If I decide to use the Vox as my main Tivo (Fios), how hard is it to move cablecards back and forth? Do I need to involve Fios or is it just a pairing of the the cablecard with the Tivo?


CableCard installation and removal | FiOS TV | Residential Support | Verizon


----------



## TiVo_Ted

DigitalDawn said:


> That's really great news. This means that if you own a Roamio and you want 4K, all you need to do is add a Mini Vox and downgrade it to Gen 3.


Yes, or upgrade your Roamio to gen4 ;-)


----------



## TonyD79

bradleys said:


> CableCard installation and removal | FiOS TV | Residential Support | Verizon


Thanks but link not found.


----------



## Cozmo85

My bestbuy has a 500gb vox on the shelf. Id swap my roamio if lifetime wasn't $549


----------



## krkaufman

JoeKustra said:


> In Apps, *20.7.2*.RC2 added two check boxes: Hydra Upgrade App and Hydra Downgrade App. What do those boxes do?


20.7.4, right?

(I couldn't PM you.)


----------



## TiVo_Ted

sfhub said:


> That actually would have been pretty cool. Two separate tuners, software switchable. Bolt Plus model with 8-tuner ATSC AND 6-tuner QAM/CableCARD. Wouldn't have been as drop-in for the current hardware design though.


I probably shouldn't tell you guys this, but we do actually have an 8-tuner BOLT


----------



## ilovedvrs

*TiVo TCD849000V BOLT VOX*
*https://www.amazon.com/TiVo-TCD849300V-Streaming-Player-Control/dp/B075SMDHWC/*

*
TiVo's new Voice Remote lets you instantly search across your live TV, DVR recordings and streaming content to quickly and easily find what you're looking for.
This unified entertainment system replaces your cable box and works with your existing cable subscription (requires Cable Card).
Your favorite streaming apps are fully Integrated: no more switching inputs, remotes or devices. Access Netflix, Prime, HBO go, Hulu, Pandora and more from one, Integrated experience.
Fully 4K/Ultra High-Definition compatible right out of the box, so you can soak up all that crisp color, clarity and detail.
TiVo service subscription is required. Options include a monthly service plan at $14.99/mo. and a 1-Year commitment,(4) and an Annual service plan at $149.99/year.
Record 4 shows at once and up to 150 hours of HD.
*


----------



## ajwees41

ilovedvrs said:


> *TiVo TCD849000V BOLT VOX*
> *https://www.amazon.com/TiVo-TCD849300V-Streaming-Player-Control/dp/B075SMDHWC/*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> TiVo's new Voice Remote lets you instantly search across your live TV, DVR recordings and streaming content to quickly and easily find what you're looking for.
> 
> This unified entertainment system replaces your cable box and works with your existing cable subscription (requires Cable Card).
> 
> Your favorite streaming apps are fully Integrated: no more switching inputs, remotes or devices. Access Netflix, Prime, HBO go, Hulu, Pandora and more from one, Integrated experience.
> 
> Fully 4K/Ultra High-Definition compatible right out of the box, so you can soak up all that crisp color, clarity and detail.
> 
> TiVo service subscription is required. Options include a monthly service plan at $14.99/mo. and a 1-Year commitment,(4) and an Annual service plan at $149.99/year.
> 
> Record 4 shows at once and up to 150 hours of HD.
> *


no mention of 29th release date interesting


----------



## PJO1966

Well, if @TiVo_Ted can come back after a long absence...

Has TiVo added HDMI CEC? It would seriously simplify my life.


----------



## Mikeguy

TiVo_Ted said:


> I wasn't here when that decision was made, so I can't answer. And, the person who made the decision was gone. I agree with you that it is a bit confusing, although honestly I thought the naming of BOLT and BOLT+ was a bit confusing as well until I understood that the + was a carryover from Roamio Plus.


Being a Roamio owner doing OTA, I never like the naming convention: here I had a Roamio for OTA use, which people would refer to as a "Roamio Basic" to try to make clear it was the OTA-capable box--"Basic" just seemed a bit demeaning, in a certain aspect. Now, with the Bolts where all is equal except for hard drive size and OTA/cable-cable alone (with cable alone bringing 6 tuners), the use of the "+" continues to feel inaccurate (one could say that the "+" actually is a minus, as the box can't do OTA  ).


----------



## jhjones75

So, excuse my ignorance.. I currently have a Tivo Roamio with several mini's attached. If I got the Tivo Vox would my existing mini's work, or would they have to be updated to the Mini Vox?


----------



## Mikeguy

sfhub said:


> But if you want the black case, priceless


Hey, malign the white case as much as you want, but it grows on you until you realize that it's actually pretty nice, as a change (just like the "bent" design)--and, it's now a collector's item.


----------



## Mikeguy

TiVo_Ted said:


> I probably shouldn't tell you guys this, but we do actually have an 8-tuner BOLT
> View attachment 31134


Such a kidder!


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

jhjones75 said:


> So, excuse my ignorance.. I currently have a Tivo Roamio with several mini's attached. If I got the Tivo Vox would my existing mini's work, or would they have to be updated to the Mini Vox?


The new UI is for existing Minis too. The Bolt Vox would use the new UI by default but it can be changed back, OR the Minis connected to it can be upgraded. Your choice but the Minis and the host DVR must all be the same.


----------



## JoeKustra

krkaufman said:


> 20.7.4, right?
> (I couldn't PM you.)


Oops. Yes, my error.


----------



## gonzotek

jhjones75 said:


> So, excuse my ignorance.. I currently have a Tivo Roamio with several mini's attached. If I got the Tivo Vox would my existing mini's work, or would they have to be updated to the Mini Vox?


Are you keeping or replacing the Roamio? If the Vox is replacing the Roamio, then the minis would need to be updated to use it as their host. If the Vox is going into service alongside the Roamio, the minis can still be hosted by the Roamio without updating, and would also be able stream from the Vox via MRS. OR, as BigJim mentioned, the Vox could be downgraded (but then the voice-command feature wouldn't be available).


----------



## TonyD79

ajwees41 said:


> no mention of 29th release date interesting


Except for the big green text that says

"This item will be released on October 29, 2017."


----------



## jhjones75

Well the idea would be to replace the Roamio with the Bolt Vox and not have to buy new Mini hardware . I don't mind updating the UI, but don't want to rebuy them all since we don't have 4k and not interested in spending $600 on new mini's.


----------



## jhjones75

Mikeguy said:


> Will continue to work, but just with the current Mini capabilities (such as, no 4K); and if your Bolt Vox uses the new Hydra user interface, your Minis will have to upgrade to that as well.
> 
> Keep in mind, Bolt Vox = current Bolt + voice remote + Hydra UI. You will be able upgrade your Roamio as well--just upgrade to Hydra starting on Sunday and purchase a voice remote. So the question really comes down to, is there something apart from voice that you would benefit from, in buying a Bolt.


Well we're looking into cutting the cord in the next couple of years, which won't work with our current Roamio (we don't have the OTA). If I went with the lower Bolt Vox I'd get both capabilities and get the new functionality, etc.

I'm guessing the Mini's would come later, but $200 is easier to swallow then $800.


----------



## NorthAlabama

ted, are the s-p-s codes operational in hydra?


----------



## mlcarson

Do people really like talking to inanimate objects? Siri, Alexa, Cortana, etc. To me, this is a complete waste of development time for what amounts to a fad. A voice remote isn't even inherently faster than a traditional one and can be slower so what's the point? 
I like the current Tivo UI on the Roamio and am not looking forward to this Hydra thing at all. I was considering a new Tivo Mini 4K to pair with my original Roamio Pro. This would presumably give me an integrated Plex client that could support 1080p rather than just 720p. Does it even do this? Does the mini have more online streaming services available than an Android TV device like the Nvidia Shield?

I don't see a reason to change the Roamio Pro at all unless hydra slows it down to a point that it becomes a pain to use.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

PJO1966 said:


> Well, if @TiVo_Ted can come back after a long absence...
> 
> Has TiVo added HDMI CEC? It would seriously simplify my life.


Not yet


----------



## Mikeguy

jhjones75 said:


> So, excuse my ignorance.. I currently have a Tivo Roamio with several mini's attached. If I got the Tivo Vox would my existing mini's work, or would they have to be updated to the Mini Vox?


Will continue to work, but just with the current Mini capabilities (such as, no 4K); and if your Bolt Vox uses the new Hydra user interface, your Minis will have to upgrade to that as well, at which point they will have voice capability as well, in conjunction with a new voice remote.

Keep in mind, Bolt Vox = current Bolt + voice remote + Hydra UI. You will be able upgrade your Roamio as well--just upgrade to Hydra starting on Sunday and purchase a voice remote. So the question really comes down to, is there something apart from voice that you would benefit from, in buying a Bolt Vox.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

mlcarson said:


> Do people really like talking to inanimate objects? Siri, Alexa, Cortana, etc. To me, this is a complete waste of development time for what amounts to a fad. A voice remote isn't even inherently faster than a traditional one and can be slower so what's the point?
> I like the current Tivo UI on the Roamio and am not looking forward to this Hydra thing at all. I was considering a new Tivo Mini 4K to pair with my original Roamio Pro. This would presumably give me an integrated Plex client that could support 1080p rather than just 720p. Does it even do this? Does the mini have more online streaming services available than an Android TV device like the Nvidia Shield?
> 
> I don't see a reason to change the Roamio Pro at all unless hydra slows it down to a point that it becomes a pain to use.


I don't think voice control is a fad, it's probably the future. At 43 years old I think it's crazy to talk into a remote to change a channel when I can just click a button. But I also think it's crazy to write 4 paragraphs of texts rather than call someone and millions and millions of kids do it 50 times a day.


----------



## Mikeguy

iReyes said:


> I just bought a new Bolt a week ago. $219 for the 1TB. I think I can still return it and get the new one. Worth it?


One other point: TiVo had a nice "White sale" on boxes last year, starting mid-November--unknown if there might be one this year, and what it could include. I might be tempted to wait and see if it recurs this year, if your return period extends until then (you also could return your current box now and see if there is a sale next month, but then you would lose your nice current deal if there isn't a sale or it doesn't include what you want).


----------



## krkaufman

jhjones75 said:


> Well the idea would be to replace the Roamio with the Bolt Vox and not have to buy new Mini hardware . I don't mind updating the UI, but don't want to rebuy them all since we don't have 4k and not interested in spending $600 on new mini's.


Yes, as previously confirmed, the existing Minis will work with the BOLT VOX (it's just a standard BOLT with the new UI and voice remote), though the Minis' software version will need to match whatever you're running on the BOLT.

Note that you'll be able to upgrade your Minis running the new Hydra/gen4 UI to voice control by buying the separately available VOX Remote with Bluetooth dongle.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

mlcarson said:


> Do people really like talking to inanimate objects? Siri, Alexa, Cortana, etc. To me, this is a complete waste of development time for what amounts to a fad. A voice remote isn't even inherently faster than a traditional one and can be slower so what's the point?
> I like the current Tivo UI on the Roamio and am not looking forward to this Hydra thing at all. I was considering a new Tivo Mini 4K to pair with my original Roamio Pro. This would presumably give me an integrated Plex client that could support 1080p rather than just 720p. Does it even do this? Does the mini have more online streaming services available than an Android TV device like the Nvidia Shield?
> 
> I don't see a reason to change the Roamio Pro at all unless hydra slows it down to a point that it becomes a pain to use.


Yeah, I don't know...









I remember in 1999 when people said that about their VCR's - "Why do I need a PVR? My VCR works fine."


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I don't think voice control is a fad, it's probably the future. At 43 years old I think it's crazy to talk into a remote to change a channel when I can just click a button. But I also think it's crazy to write 4 paragraphs of texts rather than call someone and millions and millions of kids do it 50 times a day.


We're also in early days, where you have to say different weird things to make different things do things. But when you can do anything through a single intuitive vocal interface (which will happen eventually), then we'll wonder how we could ever live without it.


----------



## zalusky

PJO1966 said:


> Well, if @TiVo_Ted can come back after a long absence...
> 
> Has TiVo added HDMI CEC? It would seriously simplify my life.


Yea I would prefer to use the Tivo remote for CEC than something else. I would hate having different remotes in different parts of the house.


----------



## bradleys

I agree, once we get to more natural voice control it is going to blow up... Google is closer than Amazon at the moment, unfortunately, the Google product hasn't extended as quickly as I had hoped.


----------



## tater2

cwoody222 said:


> @TiVo_Ted Can you confirm Hydra allows for downloading of shows via the iOS 11 app in the same manner as it does now?
> 
> I use that a lot to take shows on my phone to the gym and would hate to see that not work with Hydra (actually, it would prevent me from switching UI's for sure).


I would also like to know if it can do this. I download a ton of shows to my phone


----------



## fdkaplan

trip1eX said:


> The only place I use voice a lot is on my phone for texting. I get tired of typing a ton of stuff on tiny touchscreen keyboards and voice is just easier.


Ever heard of the phone feature called "voice calling"?  (sorry, couldn't resist, but I do see the value in voice texting, I promise!)


----------



## PJO1966

TiVo_Ted said:


> Not yet


I like that word... "yet"


----------



## TiVo_Ted

sdpadres said:


> Will I be able to tell the remote to change channels? If I want to watch ESPN can I say "ESPN" or "570"?


Yes, you can use channel name (like ESPN), channel number, or call sign (KTVU, WNBC).


----------



## bricketh

I don’t see myself using voice much with a button push (I could see it being useful with Alexa, if I had my hands full or was away from the remote working while watch8ng a recording). It does make me think of Scotty from Star Trek 4, though: “Hello Computer...”


----------



## Jed1

TiVo_Ted said:


> I probably shouldn't tell you guys this, but we do actually have an 8-tuner BOLT
> View attachment 31134


Vulcan Mind Meld???


----------



## TiVo_Ted

tater2 said:


> I would also like to know if it can do this. I download a ton of shows to my phone


I just downloaded a recording from my BOLT+ running the gen4 UI (formerly known as Hydra) onto my iPhone7 which is running iOS 11.0.3. It worked fine, converted and transferred at about 2x real-time, and I was able to start playing it while it was downloading in the background.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

I also just used PyTivo (sic) v1.6.16 to transfer a program to my PC. It transferred at about 90 Mbps. I also transferred another program using TiVo Desktop 2.8.3 and it also worked. Now, I just need to install the right CODEC so I can test playback of both files.


----------



## reneg

TiVo_Ted said:


> I also just used PyTivo (sic) v1.6.16 to transfer a program to my PC. It transferred at about 90 Mbps. I also transferred another program using TiVo Desktop 2.8.3 and it also worked. Now, I just need to install the right CODEC so I can test playback of both files.


Tivo->PC are easy because it is over https. Glad to see that you got it installed and working. pyTivoDesktop, which it sounds like what you are using based on the version number, does both Tivo->PC and PC->Tivo transfers. Try setting up a video share, on the share Videos, Music, & Photos tab in pyTivoDesktop to see if you can transfer PC->Tivo initiating the transfer from the Tivo. Or you could do the same in Tivo Desktop.


----------



## trip1eX

fdkaplan said:


> Ever heard of the phone feature called "voice calling"?  (sorry, couldn't resist, but I do see the value in voice texting, I promise!)


 I just call it texting. Voice texting makes it sound like you are recording your voice and sending it via text which is another thing you can do.


----------



## JayMan747

mlcarson said:


> Do people really like talking to inanimate objects? Siri, Alexa, Cortana, etc. To me, this is a complete waste of development time for what amounts to a fad. A voice remote isn't even inherently faster than a traditional one and can be slower so what's the point?


It's nice to say something like "Alexa, turn on Tivo" or "Alexa, play Pandora in the Kitchen" (on Sonos) when I'm in the middle of doing something else in kitchen. Much less time than walking into the other room, finding the remote -not sure where the kids left it, and then pressing a button. Now, if I could change the name of Alexa to "Jeeves", or "Belvedere", that would cool.


----------



## bradleys

reneg said:


> Tivo->PC are easy because it is over https. Glad to see that you got it installed and working. pyTivoDesktop, which it sounds like what you are using based on the version number, does both Tivo->PC and PC->Tivo transfers. Try setting up a video share, on the share Videos, Music, & Photos tab in pyTivoDesktop to see if you can transfer PC->Tivo initiating the transfer from the Tivo. Or you could do the same in Tivo Desktop.


Yeah - I am interested to see what Hydra does with viewing content from a non MRS source - File Share, Series 3 Tivo.


----------



## mlcarson

Those are projected numbers. I refuse to believe that there are that many stupid people. This whole concept ranks right up there with VCR+ where you had to enter a code from your TV Guide rather than program your VCR. Were there people clamoring for voice activated remotes when asked for what new Tivo features should we introduce? Would voice activated remotes be anywhere near as popular as a decent Tivo learning remote? How about this as a better alternative -- match the Roku streaming service count and make the Roku obsolete. Or write a Tivo app for the Android TV OS to act as a Tivo Mini. Or just make a new and improved version of the Mini without screwing up the main receiver. Or improve the receiver software so that all of your viewing data is batched and sent to Tivo when the guide is updated rather than screwing up the Tivo viewing experience every time the Internet connection is disrupted.



TiVo_Ted said:


> Yeah, I don't know...
> View attachment 31135
> 
> 
> I remember in 1999 when people said that about their VCR's - "Why do I need a PVR? My VCR works fine."


----------



## PJO1966

A TiVo streaming app for Roku would make me very happy.


----------



## DVR_Dave

TiVo_Ted said:


> I probably shouldn't tell you guys this, but we do actually have an 8-tuner BOLT
> View attachment 31134


Looks like a 12-tuner to me. 

The picture is most likely a Bolt++ since it's a black case with non-VOX remote.


----------



## aaronwt

bradleys said:


> I agree, once we get to more natural voice control it is going to blow up... Google is closer than Amazon at the moment, unfortunately, the Google product hasn't extended as quickly as I had hoped.


i would love to get the Google one, but I have my music with Amazon and don't want to pay extra for Google. For me, Google would be great for traffic. Since it's response is based on my historical travel time.

VOice control would be nice for the TiVo remote as long as I didn't need to hit button first. But if I'm going to need to press a button, then for something like skip I might well just press channel up. I am curious how well it will work. Right now I use my Roku Ultra voice remote regularly and it works extremely well for searching. But the Roku has tons of apps too.


----------



## aaronwt

bricketh said:


> I don't see myself using voice much with a button push (I could see it being useful with Alexa, if I had my hands full or was away from the remote working while watch8ng a recording). It does make me think of Scotty from Star Trek 4, though: "Hello Computer..."


I want to use a few syllables as possible. Which is why I use the wake word "Echo" with my Amazon Echo.


----------



## aaronwt

TiVo_Ted said:


> I also just used PyTivo (sic) v1.6.16 to transfer a program to my PC. It transferred at about 90 Mbps. I also transferred another program using TiVo Desktop 2.8.3 and it also worked. Now, I just need to install the right CODEC so I can test playback of both files.


Sweet!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## aaronwt

mlcarson said:


> Do people really like talking to inanimate objects? Siri, Alexa, Cortana, etc. To me, this is a complete waste of development time for what amounts to a fad. A voice remote isn't even inherently faster than a traditional one and can be slower so what's the point?
> I like the current Tivo UI on the Roamio and am not looking forward to this Hydra thing at all. I was considering a new Tivo Mini 4K to pair with my original Roamio Pro. This would presumably give me an integrated Plex client that could support 1080p rather than just 720p. Does it even do this? Does the mini have more online streaming services available than an Android TV device like the Nvidia Shield?
> 
> I don't see a reason to change the Roamio Pro at all unless hydra slows it down to a point that it becomes a pain to use.


I have Echos all over my condo. I control my air vents and lights regularly with them. I couldn't imagine going back to controlling them the old school way any more.

I'm in my 50's and prefer voice control for certain things, but certainly not for everything.


----------



## foghorn2

aaronwt said:


> I have Echos all over my condo. I control my air vents and lights regularly with them. I couldn't imagine going back to controlling them the old school way any more.


 Instead of donating kidneys and blood, there should be a market for arms, including the hands.


----------



## WRX09MD

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I don't think voice control is a fad, it's probably the future. At 43 years old I think it's crazy to talk into a remote to change a channel when I can just click a button. But I also think it's crazy to write 4 paragraphs of texts rather than call someone and millions and millions of kids do it 50 times a day.


I feel the same way buddy, it is crazy.


----------



## Skol

So with a Bolt+ that I bought months ago, I'm eligible to upgrade to Hydra without having to purchase a voice remote correct? I don't care about voice input because I use a harmony remote to control everything. Also, has the Hulu app been fixed finally for Hydra? It's been glitchy since the roamio days on my tivo's but works just fine on my xbox one.


----------



## Mikeguy

Skol said:


> So with a Bolt+ that I bought months ago, I'm eligible to upgrade to Hydra without having to purchase a voice remote correct? I don't care about voice input because I use a harmony remote to control everything.


Yep.


----------



## section128drunk

Looks like my best buy jumped the gun, 1TB Vox unit on the shelf tonight


----------



## thyname

The Mini Vox 4K I preordered the other day from Best Buy online, was shipped today, and UPS shows an estimated delivery day of Saturday 10/28


----------



## ki4cgs

The VOX Remote with USB dongle is now on Amazon but shows it's not going to be released until November 10th.

https://amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07635R5JB/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1


----------



## krkaufman

ki4cgs said:


> The VOX Remote with USB dongle is now on Amazon but shows it's not going to be released until November 10th.


But remember, TiVo will also be releasing the VOX Remote in white, for those who would like to match their BOLT.


----------



## JCCool

thyname said:


> The Mini Vox 4K I preordered the other day from Best Buy online, was shipped today, and UPS shows an estimated delivery day of Saturday 10/28


Originally ordered from Amazon a couple of days ago. No movement whatsoever. Cancelled the Mini Vox and placed an order from Best Buy. I also,ordered two remotes so I kept those with Amazon since it is not showing on Best Buy's website yet. Here's hoping they ship it for Saturday delivery too.


----------



## randywalters

TiVo_Ted said:


> .....We found a QAM-only tuner that was 8-tuner, but CableCARD limits us to 6. There was no feasible way to get past 4 with ATSC.


Wondering if it would be possible to incorporate both a 4-tuner ATSC module (with one RF input) alongside a 6-tuner CableCard module (on a 2nd RF input) for a total of 10 tuners? Roamio Ultra. I'd pay double for that...


----------



## mattack

I admit I haven't watched any of the videos, and am not much of a voice using person (I sometimes use Siri).. but how does this work when you have a folder of shows?

Do you just say "play Jeopardy!" and it will play (/continue) the OLDEST episode of Jeopardy you have recorded?
I actually want that with everything -- always start/continue the OLDEST existing episode, so I can watch them in order. At least that be the default.. and then what if I want to go to the next episode?


----------



## thyname

JCCool said:


> Originally ordered from Amazon a couple of days ago. No movement whatsoever. Cancelled the Mini Vox and placed an order from Best Buy. I also,ordered two remotes so I kept those with Amazon since it is not showing on Best Buy's website yet. Here's hoping they ship it for Saturday delivery too.


Mine was shipped from Ohio


----------



## JCCool

thyname said:


> Mine was shipped from Ohio


Well, I placed my order a little while,ago and it already moved to preparing. Fingers crossed.


----------



## funstraw

All of my apps are missing except iheart radio and pandora. I go to add apps and there is a Hydra upgrade and Hdra Downgrade app available. They are checked, but they don't add. Is anyone else experience this? I wonder if there is anyway to force update. I did the double network connect and restart. no dice.


----------



## ajwees41

mine to anything needing to talk to the tivo servers seems down right now,but youtube still works


----------



## jmr32

So if I upgrade to Gen4 on my Roamio Pro and my 4 minis will I get rid of the constant V87 errors I have be getting for the past 3 months?



TiVo_Ted said:


> Hi everyone, I'm going to take the plunge here and try to answer some of your VOX and Hydra related questions. It's been 12 years since my last post to the TiVo forums, so go easy on me. I'll never be able to fill Margret's shoes.
> 
> Regarding our 4th generation user experience (aka Hydra), we will be making it available to all MINI, Roamio, BOLT and BOLT+ customers starting on the release date - 10/29. There will be a web page where you can request the update, and we will also have an on-box upgrade application. If you purchase an accessory VOX Remote, pressing the blue button on the remote will automatically trigger the update as long as your box is running the latest version of the current gen3 software (20.7.4). We have no plans to push the gen4 experience to customers unless they explicitly request it, however gen4 is required in order to have access to the voice features.
> 
> New customers who purchase and activate a BOLT, BOLT+, BOLT VOX or Roamio device after 10/29 will automatically receive our gen4 experience. Gen4 is where we will be placing a majority of our effort for new features and functionality going forward. If somebody wants to downgrade to gen3, they can, but the downgrade experience is less than ideal. It is a complete wipe of the box and all recordings are lost. We are trying to make this *very clear* during the upgrade process so that people don't accidentally upgrade to gen4. We are also trying to make it very clear with our accessory remote sales that the new gen4 experience is required in order to use voice controls.
> 
> Clear as mud?


----------



## jmr32

So if I upgrade to Gen4 on my Roamio Pro and my 4 minis will I get rid of the constant V87 errors I have be getting for the past 3 months?


----------



## morac

ajwees41 said:


> mine to anything needing to talk to the tivo servers seems down right now,but youtube still works


Servers seem to have went down mid-morning (over 12 hours ago) as my boxes that made connections before 7:15 am EDT succeeded, but after 10:15 am all connections are failing. With the servers not responding daily connections are failing and a lot of functionality isn't working. Hopefully Hydra handles that better.


----------



## chrishicks

I haven't seen this asked/mentioned but is the Live Guide still a part of Hydra? I don't think I could get used to going back to the Grid Guide after using the Live Guide for as long as I have been.


----------



## samccfl99

So it is hard to read through all 300+ posts, but I got a third thru it...LOL. I did read the upgrading/"downgrading" posts. I seem to be missing something. So you can only upgrade a Mini if the host is on Hydra? That would be too bad. There are still things to see how it works without using My Shows. Maybe to see IF there is a Live Guide or see how the Comcast On Demand interface works (or did they overlook that little tidbit?). Also, so a Mini on Hydra will never be able to see recordings on a XL4, or did I get that wrong?

Very sad that "downgrading" = Tivo reset. Do you think they might improve this at all?

Is there a better video demo, Ted?

*THANKS!*


----------



## Mikeguy

samccfl99 said:


> So it is hard to read through all 300+ posts, but I got a third thru it...LOL. I did read the upgrading/"downgrading" posts. I seem to be missing something. So you can only upgrade a Mini if the host is on Hydra?


Yep (from p. 2  ):


> 2k MINI with gen3 connects to a DVR (Roamio or BOLT) running gen4 - MINI will tell you it needs to upgrade to gen4 in order to connect. You agree, and it upgrades itself. You don't agree, and you cannot connect. Once the MINI upgrades to gen4, you can connect as before, but you won't have voice features on the MINI unless you buy a voice remote.
> 
> 2k MINI with gen4 then tries to connect to a DVR (Premiere, Roamio or BOLT) running gen3 - MINI will tell you it needs to downgrade to gen3 in order to connect. You agree, and it downgrades itself. You don't agree, and you cannot connect. If you have a voice remote, it will still work with the MINI running gen3, but the voice button will not do anything.


Tivo Vox boxes launch/available October 29th


----------



## TiVo_Ted

samccfl99 said:


> So it is hard to read through all 300+ posts, but I got a third thru it...LOL. I did read the upgrading/"downgrading" posts. I seem to be missing something. So you can only upgrade a Mini if the host is on Hydra? That would be too bad. There are still things to see how it works without using My Shows. Maybe to see IF there is a Live Guide or see how the Comcast On Demand interface works (or did they overlook that little tidbit?). Also, so a Mini on Hydra will never be able to see recordings on a XL4, or did I get that wrong?
> 
> Very sad that "downgrading" = Tivo reset. Do you think they might improve this at all?
> 
> Is there a better video demo, Ted?
> 
> *THANKS!*


I haven't seen any other videos yet. The Comcast on-demand app still works, and voice search returns results from on-demand.

We have not yet implemented Live Guide in the gen4 experience. I'm looking into what our plans are there and will come back with an answer.

The MINI needs to see a gen4 box in order to upgrade itself. You may then be able to stream recordings from a Premiere without downgrading. I'll check tomorrow.


----------



## sfhub

TiVo_Ted said:


> I'll check tomorrow.


Do you know if operations is aware of any server side issues? It was reported earlier on this thread also. We've seen periods of this before where the network requests take 10 seconds to timeout and all the user sees is blue spinning circles so the unit feels very sluggish. status.tivo.com says everything is good.

Anyone else seeing C117 error connecting to mothership?

Slow one pass menus

Blue Circle!


----------



## TiVo_Ted

sfhub said:


> Do you know if operations is aware of any server side issues? It was reported earlier on this thread also. We've seen periods of this before where the network requests take 10 seconds to timeout and all the user sees is blue spinning circles so the unit feels very sluggish. status.tivo.com says everything is good.
> 
> Anyone else seeing C117 error connecting to mothership?
> 
> Slow one pass menus
> 
> Blue Circle!


I've been out sick, so I'm not sure. I haven't seen any outage notifications.


----------



## ajwees41

sfhub said:


> Do you know if operations is aware of any server side issues? It was reported earlier on this thread also. We've seen periods of this before where the network requests take 10 seconds to timeout and all the user sees is blue spinning circles so the unit feels very sluggish. status.tivo.com says everything is good.
> 
> Anyone else seeing C117 error connecting to mothership?
> 
> Slow one pass menus
> 
> Blue Circle!


The server issues seem to be fixed now, but previously unchecked apps where checked after it came back up.


----------



## ajwees41

TiVo_Ted said:


> I haven't seen any other videos yet. The Comcast on-demand app still works, and voice search returns results from on-demand.
> 
> We have not yet implemented Live Guide in the gen4 experience. I'm looking into what our plans are there and will come back with an answer.
> 
> The MINI needs to see a gen4 box in order to upgrade itself. You may then be able to stream recordings from a Premiere without downgrading. I'll check tomorrow.


I see you mentioned voice will return Comcast on demand results what about Cox on demand users will voice work for us also?


----------



## thyname

TiVo_Ted said:


> I haven't seen any other videos yet. The Comcast on-demand app still works, and voice search returns results from on-demand.
> 
> We have not yet implemented Live Guide in the gen4 experience. I'm looking into what our plans are there and will come back with an answer.
> 
> The MINI needs to see a gen4 box in order to upgrade itself. You may then be able to stream recordings from a Premiere without downgrading. I'll check tomorrow.


So you are saying there are plans to bring the Tivo Live Guide back? If so, that's an excellent news! That Guide is one of the things that makes Tivo special. Please don't take it away permanently.


----------



## DigitalDawn

TiVo_Ted said:


> Yes, or upgrade your Roamio to gen4 ;-)


I'm pretty sure you were joking, or I misunderstood. You can convert a Roamio to Gen 4 and this allows the Roamio to stream in 4K? I though this capability was hardware based?


----------



## thyname

DigitalDawn said:


> I'm pretty sure you were joking, or I misunderstood. You can convert a Roamio to Gen 4 and this allows the Roamio to stream in 4K? I though this capability was hardware based?


He was saying BUY a gen 4 Tivo


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> Servers seem to have went down mid-morning (over 12 hours ago) as my boxes that made connections before 7:15 am EDT succeeded, but after 10:15 am all connections are failing. With the servers not responding daily connections are failing and a lot of functionality isn't working. Hopefully Hydra handles that better.


This is probably not related, but one (out of three) of my TiVo boxes has no Search ability and has not made a VCM Connection since yesterday morning. No problem with guide updates or SM. But I'm still working on the problem.


----------



## cwoody222

What’s the Tivo Live Guide being discussed?

Just the left/right guide display?

The grid guide is available in gen4, right?!


----------



## sdpadres

I plan to purchase a TiVO VOX remote to use with my Roamio Pro. I will need to use the USB port for the Dongle. I currently use the TiVO USB for my ROKU. Is there a multi-port USB I can purchase so that I can use both the dongle and ROKU using the one TiVO USB port?


----------



## krkaufman

DigitalDawn said:


> I'm pretty sure you were joking, or I misunderstood. You can convert a Roamio to Gen 4 and this allows the Roamio to stream in 4K? I though this capability was hardware based?





thyname said:


> He was saying BUY a gen 4 Tivo


Specifically a Mini VOV 4K.

The post was saying that the Mini VOX 4K would need to be downgraded to work with a Roamio running the gen3 UI, or the Roamio would need to be upgraded to gen4/Hydra (to match the software on the Mini VOX).

Either way, though, the Mini VOX would still have 4K support, just like a current BOLT running gen3.


----------



## Balzer

sdpadres said:


> I plan to purchase a TiVO VOX remote to use with my Roamio Pro. I will need to use the USB port for the Dongle. I currently use the TiVO USB for my ROKU. Is there a multi-port USB I can purchase so that I can use both the dongle and ROKU using the one TiVO USB port?


If I'm not mistaken, there are two USB ports on the Roamio. I'll have to go check mine...


----------



## cwoody222

sdpadres said:


> I plan to purchase a TiVO VOX remote to use with my Roamio Pro. I will need to use the USB port for the Dongle. I currently use the TiVO USB for my ROKU. Is there a multi-port USB I can purchase so that I can use both the dongle and ROKU using the one TiVO USB port?


Just curious, why/how do you connect Roku directly to Tivo?


----------



## sdpadres

cwoody222 said:


> Just curious, why/how do you connect Roku directly to Tivo?


I use the tivo USB port to power the roku which is plugged into one of my tvs hdmi ports.


----------



## sdpadres

Balzer said:


> If I'm not mistaken, there are two USB ports on the Roamio. I'll have to go check mine...


If my tivo has two USB ports that's good. I know the mini only has one. What can I buy so I can use the USB port on my mini for the dongle and to power the roku?


----------



## krkaufman

cwoody222 said:


> Just curious, why/how do you connect Roku directly to Tivo?





sdpadres said:


> I use the tivo USB port to power the roku which is plugged into one of my tvs hdmi ports.


A Roku Streaming Stick, right?


----------



## sdpadres

krkaufman said:


> A Roku Streaming Stick, right?


Yes that is correct.


----------



## JoeKustra

sdpadres said:


> I use the tivo USB port to power the roku which is plugged into one of my tvs hdmi ports.


This works on my laptop to connect memory sticks, charging a Garmin, and powering a fan. It does use a wall wart for power. -> Powered 4-Port USB 3.0 Hub 5Gbps Portable Compact for PC Mac Laptop Desktop | eBay


----------



## cwoody222

sdpadres said:


> I use the tivo USB port to power the roku which is plugged into one of my tvs hdmi ports.


Cool, I was hoping that's what you'd say. I'd like to do that also in order to regain a power outlet. But my Roku Premiere doesn't have a USB.


----------



## sdpadres

ki4cgs said:


> The VOX Remote with USB dongle is now on Amazon but shows it's not going to be released until November 10th.
> 
> https://amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07635R5JB/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1


I just checked weaKnees and they removed the 10/29 for the Tivo Vox remote with dongle. It says "Preorder Now" so the 11/10 date might be good. I don't see the remote for sale on bestbuy.com yet.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

TiVo_Ted said:


> I haven't seen any other videos yet. The Comcast on-demand app still works, and voice search returns results from on-demand.
> 
> We have not yet implemented Live Guide in the gen4 experience. I'm looking into what our plans are there and will come back with an answer.
> 
> The MINI needs to see a gen4 box in order to upgrade itself. You may then be able to stream recordings from a Premiere without downgrading. I'll check tomorrow.


Oh wow no Live Guide in Hydra is a game changer; in my opinion, it's one of the best features of TiVo. Hope it gets added soon. And thanks for answers to all our questions Ted!


----------



## oryan_dunn

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Oh wow no Live Guide in Hydra is a game changer; in my opinion, it's one of the best features of TiVo. Hope it gets added soon. And thanks for answers to all our questions Ted!


I'm sure this is the wrong thread, but I've not understood why live guide is that useful. Maybe I'm missing an elephant in the room...

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman

oryan_dunn said:


> I'm sure this is the wrong thread, but I've not understood why live guide is that useful. Maybe I'm missing an elephant in the room...


Yeah, might want to start a new thread on that -- if only to elevate the "No Live Guide in Hydra/gen4 UI" warning.


----------



## modnar

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Oh wow no Live Guide in Hydra is a game changer; in my opinion, it's one of the best features of TiVo. Hope it gets added soon. And thanks for answers to all our questions Ted!


I'm not sure it's one of my key features, but I don't want to use an interface that doesn't have it.

Edit: I got my guide styles confused. I haven't used the Live Guide style in many years.


----------



## LI-SVT

TiVo_Ted said:


> I don't know of any changes that we have made in this area. What can you do with this config that you can't do with Plex?


Two things:
1. Changing my setup from TiVo Desktop to Plex would be a huge undertaking.

2. Plex is not two way. Plex allows you to watch videos from your computer, it does not let you archive TiVo recordings to watch later.

I tried Plex and found it didn't work for me. TiVos own solution worked better.


----------



## Balzer

sdpadres said:


> If my tivo has two USB ports that's good. I know the mini only has one. What can I buy so I can use the USB port on my mini for the dongle and to power the roku?


Yea, I checked my Roamio Plus. It has 2 USB ports, and I use one of them to power my Roku Streaming Stick too. I will likely get the Vox Remote for mine too. After I test Hydra on my "backup" Roamio Basic for a bit.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

oryan_dunn said:


> I'm sure this is the wrong thread, but I've not understood why live guide is that useful. Maybe I'm missing an elephant in the room...
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


I just like how easy it is view all the upcoming shows on a single channel vs. the whole grid. I had a Moxi DVR before my TiVo which also had the same style guide, its more efficient for how I like view upcoming shows.


----------



## samccfl99

krkaufman said:


> Yeah, might want to start a new thread on that -- if only to elevate the "No Live Guide in Hydra/gen4 UI" warning.


Well that explains why there is only the "grid guide" (who uses that???) in the Hydra demo video. For those of us who have only one Roamio, there would be no way to TEST this. I knew there would be no trusting their "downgrade" procedure. WIPE OUT ALL RECORDINGS...WHO WOULD EXPECT ANY LESS FROM THEM.... It's a sign...

Maybe sometime next year...LATE next year!


----------



## krkaufman

LI-SVT said:


> Two things:
> 1. Changing my setup from TiVo Desktop to Plex would be a huge undertaking.
> 
> 2. Plex is not two way. Plex allows you to watch videos from your computer, it does not let you archive TiVo recordings to watch later.
> 
> I tried Plex and found it didn't work for me. TiVos own solution worked better.


Neither is ideal, really, since PLEX requires some other utility and process to archive and prep shows for PLEX publishing; and TiVo Desktop and similar utilities only support MRV (transfers), minimizing the value in a whole home (Mini-populated) setup.

The ability to stream directly from TiVo Desktop (or similar utility) would be ideal for a home trying to maintain a uniform user experience.


----------



## LI-SVT

krkaufman said:


> Neither is ideal, really, since PLEX requires some other utility and process to archive and prep shows for PLEX publishing; and TiVo Desktop and similar utilities only support MRV (transfers), minimizing the value in a whole home (Mini-populated) setup.
> 
> The ability to stream directly from TiVo Desktop (or similar utility) would be ideal for a home trying to maintain a uniform user experience.


Yes, the lack of MRV support in the Mini is a pain, I kinda forgot about that. I have a Mini on one TV and always have to use the host to pull something from my computer.


----------



## krkaufman

LI-SVT said:


> Yes, the lack of MRV support in the Mini is a pain, I kinda forgot about that. I have a Mini on one TV and always have to use the host to pull something from my computer.


True, another workaround would be simply allowing a Mini to initiate and control tranfers, rather than limiting this function to the host DVR UI. (I'd still prefer a streaming capability, though, since it would keep the archived content off the host DVR.)


----------



## foghorn2

I always wished Tivo would stream various files from a server directly. and Im not talking about using that POS software called Plex that wont allow streaming of ISO's. Im getting the new Mini, that would be icing on the cake! A Tivo with WDTV capabilities!!


----------



## TiVo_Ted

morac said:


> Servers seem to have went down mid-morning (over 12 hours ago) as my boxes that made connections before 7:15 am EDT succeeded, but after 10:15 am all connections are failing. With the servers not responding daily connections are failing and a lot of functionality isn't working. Hopefully Hydra handles that better.


I believe our server-side issues have now been resolved. I'm looking into what happened yesterday.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

ajwees41 said:


> I see you mentioned voice will return Comcast on demand results what about Cox on demand users will voice work for us also?


It should work, but I have no way to test this.


----------



## Balzer

samccfl99 said:


> Well that explains why there is only the "grid guide" (who uses that???) in the Hydra demo video.


I use the Grid Guide. Never liked the Live Guide personally. I wonder if there is a poll of grid guide vs live guide......


----------



## Mikeguy

JoeKustra said:


> This works on my laptop to connect memory sticks, charging a Garmin, and powering a fan. It does use a wall wart for power. -> Powered 4-Port USB 3.0 Hub 5Gbps Portable Compact for PC Mac Laptop Desktop | eBay


Exactly. And I wonder if an unpowered (apart from the USB connection) USB hub would work as well.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

TiVo_Ted said:


> Yes, or upgrade your Roamio to gen4 ;-)


Okay, let me answer this more precisely. You said you want 4k and you have a Roamio. Obviously the Roamio is not going to output 4K. What I meant was, you can use the MINI VOX to get 4K content from online sources, regardless of whether you run gen3 (Encore) or gen4 (Hydra) UI. The *apps* are still 4K. All of your live TV is still going to be HDTV (2k) unless you have a live TV service that offers 4K that I'm not aware of. If you want to stay on gen3 UI you can, but you won't have voice on either box. If you update your Roamio to gen4, you'd have voice on the MINI VOX, and you could add voice to the Roamio by purchasing an accessory voice remote + dongle ($44.99).


----------



## TiVo_Ted

krkaufman said:


> Yeah, might want to start a new thread on that -- if only to elevate the "No Live Guide in Hydra/gen4 UI" warning.


Okay, I'll hop over to that thread to continue the Grid vs. Live Guide discussion.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

krkaufman said:


> Can you provide any rough estimate for when the user profiles feature, on which the (multi-headed) "Hydra" nickname was based*, will be added to gen4?


I don't have an estimate on when we would be adding individual profiles. Right now, we've got box-specific profiles where each box on the network will learn regular behaviors and make viewing predictions based on time-of-day, day-of-week, etc. This at least helps with scenarios where kids watch cartoons after school and adults watch their shows at night. The new SmartBar will learn this and adapt.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

NorthAlabama said:


> ted, are the s-p-s codes operational in hydra?


Sorry for the delay on getting back to you. I had to make sure I understood how Select-Play-Select codes worked. I have tried them in various contexts and they do not seem to work anymore.


----------



## PJO1966

PJO1966 said:


> Has TiVo added HDMI CEC? It would seriously simplify my life.





TiVo_Ted said:


> Not yet


Pardon my ignorance, but is CEC something that would need a change in hardware, or could it be achieved with an update?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

TiVo_Ted said:


> Sorry for the delay on getting back to you. I had to make sure I understood how Select-Play-Select codes worked. I have tried them in various contexts and they do not seem to work anymore.


Yikes, losing 30-second-skip might be a deal-breaker for me...


----------



## cherry ghost

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yikes, losing 30-second-skip might be a deal-breaker for me...


I'm hoping he's not entering them properly.

I'd also miss the clock.


----------



## najenagold

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yikes, losing 30-second-skip might be a deal-breaker for me...


Losing 30 second skips is an absolute game changer. They have to be able to hotfix this asap. I was getting a Vox on Sunday. I might pass now.......


----------



## NorthAlabama

TiVo_Ted said:


> Sorry for the delay on getting back to you. I had to make sure I understood how Select-Play-Select codes worked. I have tried them in various contexts and they do not seem to work anymore.


sorry to hear, but not surprised.

thanks for the response, much appreciated!


----------



## TiVo_Ted

PJO1966 said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but is CEC something that would need a change in hardware, or could it be achieved with an update?


No hardware changes will be required afaik.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

najenagold said:


> Losing 30 second skips is an absolute game changer. They have to be able to hotfix this asap. I was getting a Vox on Sunday. I might pass now.......


The advance button -> has been modified to default to 30-second skip. No SPS code required.


----------



## samccfl99

Hopefully they will NEVER make anyone go to Gen4. They still need Gen3 since they do not seem to be in a hurry to drop the Series4 line (isn't a Mini kinda like a 4?)

Is the processor sufficient on a Roamio Pro to run Gen4 efficiently? A XL4 does not run worth a crap when in HD mode.


----------



## aaronwt

TiVo_Ted said:


> The advance button -> has been modified to default to 30-second skip. No SPS code required.


So does that mean the 30 second scan is still an option?

I used to use the 30 second skip all the time. Until the 30 second scan was introduced. Which I ended up liking much better.


----------



## JoeKustra

TiVo_Ted said:


> The advance button -> has been modified to default to 30-second skip. No SPS code required.


Hi Ted. I know you have been swamped, but I want to ask my question again:

In Apps, 20.7.4.RC2 added two check boxes: Hydra Upgrade App and Hydra Downgrade App. What do those boxes do?

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## TonyD79

TiVo_Ted said:


> The advance button -> has been modified to default to 30-second skip. No SPS code required.


Noooooo! I love 30-second slip!


----------



## cherry ghost

JoeKustra said:


> Hi Ted. I know you have been swamped, but I want to ask my question again:
> 
> In Apps, 20.7.4.RC2 added two check boxes: Hydra Upgrade App and Hydra Downgrade App. What do those boxes do?
> 
> Thanks for all the help.


I thought he answered this, or maybe it was someone else speculating.

If checked, the apps will appear sometime on Sunday. Using the app is one of the ways to upgrade(online being another).


----------



## chiguy50

TiVo_Ted said:


> The advance button -> has been modified to default to 30-second skip. No SPS code required.


That's good to know, but the disabling of backdoor codes ("SPS codes"), if true, is highly significant to many of us. I always reactivate the real-time/elapsed-time clock and "Quick Clear" function following any system reboots. I was going to upgrade my Roamio Pro and Mini to Hydra immediately, but if these functions are not available in Hydra--whether via backdoor code or user selectable options--I will have to skip upgrading; they are that important to me.

@Tivo_Ted: Could you please reconfirm this availability in Hydra, making sure that the codes are attempted in the proper context?


----------



## morac

TiVo_Ted said:


> The advance button -> has been modified to default to 30-second skip. No SPS code required.


Did you mean 30-second skip (instantly jump 30 seconds) or 30-second scan (3x ff 30 seconds)?


----------



## JoeKustra

cherry ghost said:


> I thought he answered this, or maybe it was someone else speculating.
> If checked, the apps will appear sometime on Sunday. Using the app is one of the ways to upgrade(online being another).


But what if both boxes are checked? And Ted said you would need to select your box from your account, being explicit that there would be no manual TSN entry. I can't find a post that says what the boxes do anywhere.

When the update added the apps, both were checked on my box. I unchecked both.


----------



## krkaufman

TiVo_Ted said:


> I don't have an estimate on when we would be adding individual profiles. Right now, we've got box-specific profiles where each box on the network will learn regular behaviors and make viewing predictions based on time-of-day, day-of-week, etc. This at least helps with scenarios where kids watch cartoons after school and adults watch their shows at night. The new SmartBar will learn this and adapt.


I appreciate the reply (and associated time spent on it), if not loving the answer, itself. See the following post, from Ira Bahr's "Quick Chat" back in Oct 2015, for some benefits sought from individual user profiles:

Community Quick Chat with TiVo's CMO Ira Bahr!!! -- re: user profiles


----------



## cherry ghost

JoeKustra said:


> But what if both boxes are checked? And Ted said you would need to select your box from your account, being explicit that there would be no manual TSN entry. I can't find a post that says what the boxes do anywhere.
> 
> When the update added the apps, both were checked on my box. I unchecked both.


He definitely mentioned that there's more than one way to upgrade; online and directly on the TiVo with the app.
Directly on the TiVo might require the VOX remote.

ETA

Tivo Vox boxes launch/available October 29th

Maybe that only works if the upgrade is checked.

I still think we'll see the apps show up on our TiVos at some point if they're checked and we'll be able to manually select them without a VOX remote.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

JoeKustra said:


> But what if both boxes are checked? And Ted said you would need to select your box from your account, being explicit that there would be no manual TSN entry. I can't find a post that says what the boxes do anywhere.
> 
> When the update added the apps, both were checked on my box. I unchecked both.


Okay, I got a better answer for what these do. Right now, the apps are on your box, but they're hidden. You can turn them on/off in that list, but nothing will happen until we make them visible. Starting Sunday, the upgrade app can be made to appear by pairing a VOX Remote with your box and pressing the blue voice button to begin the update process. At some later date (not Sunday) we will make this visible to the entire population of Series 5 and Series 6 customers (all MINI, Roamio and BOLT devices). We will determine this date once we get a better idea for how people are feeling about gen4. If you do not have a VOX Remote, the way to get gen4/Hydra on Sunday will be to go to a page on our site, login to your TiVo account, and select a box to receive the update. I will post the URL first thing Sunday morning once we're sure it's working, or I might send it to somebody in the EST so they can test it and post it earlier than me. Dave, are you listening?


----------



## TiVo_Ted

morac said:


> Did you mean 30-second skip (instantly jump 30 seconds) or 30-second scan (3x ff 30 seconds)?


As I said, it is 30-second skip now. I have not found a setting for switching between skip/scan, but I'm trying to see if we have a back-door for that.


----------



## ajwees41

what about the a b c buttons on the remote will they still do the same thing on hydra?


----------



## Mikeguy

NorthAlabama said:


> ted, are the s-p-s codes operational in hydra?





TiVo_Ted said:


> Sorry for the delay on getting back to you. I had to make sure I understood how Select-Play-Select codes worked. I have tried them in various contexts and they do not seem to work anymore.





Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yikes, losing 30-second-skip might be a deal-breaker for me...





najenagold said:


> Losing 30 second skips is an absolute game changer. They have to be able to hotfix this asap. I was getting a Vox on Sunday. I might pass now.......





TiVo_Ted said:


> The advance button -> has been modified to default to 30-second skip. No SPS code required.





aaronwt said:


> So does that mean the 30 second scan is still an option?
> 
> I used to use the 30 second skip all the time. Until the 30 second scan was introduced. Which I ended up liking much better.





TonyD79 said:


> Noooooo! I love 30-second slip!





chiguy50 said:


> That's good to know, but the disabling of backdoor codes ("SPS codes"), if true, is highly significant to many of us. I always reactivate the real-time/elapsed-time clock and "Quick Clear" function following any system reboots. I was going to upgrade my Roamio Pro and Mini to Hydra immediately, but if these functions are not available in Hydra--whether via backdoor code or user selectable options--I will have to skip upgrading; they are that important to me.
> 
> @Tivo_Ted: Could you please reconfirm this availability in Hydra, making sure that the codes are attempted in the proper context?





morac said:


> Did you mean 30-second skip (instantly jump 30 seconds) or 30-second scan (3x ff 30 seconds)?





TiVo_Ted said:


> As I said, it is 30-second skip now. I have not found a setting for switching between skip/scan, but I'm trying to see if we have a back-door for that.


Whew, at least in part and although questions remain.


----------



## foghorn2

Cant wait for my Mini Voxs to arrive

I plan to create a Tivo Server, a real one, using 2 Roamio Motherboards in a PC case, each MB's HDMI outs to 2 different bedrooms which will no longer require the old Minis which I've traded in back to Amazon. 2 new Mini Vox's will be hooked up to the 2 UHDTV's which used to have the Roamios attached to them.

The PC case will be perfect as they can house the 2 3TB HDDs and keep the system cool. Plan to do a custom front panel bezel utilizing the oem Romaio lights.


----------



## idksmy

TiVo_Ted said:


> Okay, I got a better answer for what these do. Right now, the apps are on your box, but they're hidden. You can turn them on/off in that list, but nothing will happen until we make them visible. Starting Sunday, the upgrade app can be made to appear by pairing a VOX Remote with your box and pressing the blue voice button to begin the update process. At some later date (not Sunday) we will make this visible to the entire population of Series 5 and Series 6 customers (all MINI, Roamio and BOLT devices). We will determine this date once we get a better idea for how people are feeling about gen4. If you do not have a VOX Remote, the way to get gen4/Hydra on Sunday will be to go to a page on our site, login to your TiVo account, and select a box to receive the update. I will post the URL first thing Sunday morning once we're sure it's working, or I might send it to somebody in the EST so they can test it and post it earlier than me. Dave, are you listening?


I am on the east coast. You can send it to me.


----------



## ajwees41

foghorn2 said:


> Cant wait for my Mini Voxs to arrive
> 
> I plan to create a Tivo Server, a real one, using 2 Roamio Motherboards in a PC case, each MB's HDMI outs to 2 different bedrooms which will no longer require the old Minis which I've traded in back to Amazon. 2 new Mini Vox's will be hooked up to the 2 UHDTV's which used to have the Roamios attached to them.
> 
> The PC case will be perfect as they can house the 2 3TB HDDs and keep the system cool. Plan to do a custom front panel bezel utilizing the oem Romaio lights.


when you get setup and working post pics please


----------



## Mikeguy

foghorn2 said:


> Cant wait for my Mini Voxs to arrive
> 
> I plan to create a Tivo Server, a real one, using 2 Roamio Motherboards in a PC case, each MB's HDMI outs to 2 different bedrooms which will no longer require the old Minis which I've traded in back to Amazon. 2 new Mini Vox's will be hooked up to the 2 UHDTV's which used to have the Roamios attached to them.
> 
> The PC case will be perfect as they can house the 2 3TB HDDs and keep the system cool. Plan to do a custom front panel bezel utilizing the oem Romaio lights.


Wow. I sense a new eBay business . . . .


----------



## foghorn2

ajwees41 said:


> when you get setup and working post pics please


You got it! Ive already modded the case to hold the two Roamio MB's using a spare Roamio OTA I got for $39 way back when, so useful for getting the case standoffs in the right places. Right now Im experimenting with the large heatsink on the MB figuring how to cool it with a fan, these are lifetime Roamios and want these to last a very long time, being in a bigger case will lengthen their longevity.


----------



## The Merg

TiVo_Ted said:


> No, the remote is a hybrid IR/BT device. It runs in IR so that you can get to the pairing menu, but you need to pair it via BT to get full functionality. I can look into whether the NFLX button sends a hex code, but one of you will probably figure it out before me.


So, once it is paired for BT, does it operate completely in BT mode? I have the Slide Pro remotes now specifically for the fact that they were RF as my Roamio Pro and Mini are not in locations conducive for IR remotes.

Thanks,
Merg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Merg

Any chance that the old feature of “One Pass in Advance” will return with Hydra in that you can search for and set up One Passes for shows that are not in the Guide yet?

- Merg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

The Merg said:


> Any chance that the old feature of "One Pass in Advance" will return with Hydra in that you can search for and set up One Passes for shows that are not in the Guide yet?


That's not a software issue...it's a question of whether the data is there.

I.e., it never "went away"; it just isn't generally useful with the current state of the Guide Data. Although you can still often set up advance 1Ps...you'll almost never find it searching by title, but if you search for one of the leads and then look at the shows that person is in, it will often be there.


----------



## jimmereeno

I just read through this thread and didn't see this addressed... Apologies in advance if it's already been posted somewhere else...

Does anybody here have experience with comparing the range/strength of a Bluetooth remote vs. HF one? We keep our Roamio in a media closet adjacent to the television and it’s worked just fine with the Tivo HF remote… if we update to the new Voice remote with Bluetooth dongle, should we expect better/worse performance?


----------



## The Merg

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That's not a software issue...it's a question of whether the data is there.
> 
> I.e., it never "went away"; it just isn't generally useful with the current state of the Guide Data. Although you can still often set up advance 1Ps...you'll almost never find it searching by title, but if you search for one of the leads and then look at the shows that person is in, it will often be there.


Yeah, I pretty much knew that. The issue started when Rovi took over the Guide Data. Was more just hoping to get people talking about it again... 

- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajwees41

TiVo_Ted said:


> Okay, I got a better answer for what these do. Right now, the apps are on your box, but they're hidden. You can turn them on/off in that list, but nothing will happen until we make them visible. Starting Sunday, the upgrade app can be made to appear by pairing a VOX Remote with your box and pressing the blue voice button to begin the update process. At some later date (not Sunday) we will make this visible to the entire population of Series 5 and Series 6 customers (all MINI, Roamio and BOLT devices). We will determine this date once we get a better idea for how people are feeling about gen4. If you do not have a VOX Remote, the way to get gen4/Hydra on Sunday will be to go to a page on our site, login to your TiVo account, and select a box to receive the update. I will post the URL first thing Sunday morning once we're sure it's working, or I might send it to somebody in the EST so they can test it and post it earlier than me. Dave, are you listening?


if we have multiple tivo's and sign both up will the get the update around the same time?


----------



## tim_m

Just a quick question about updating Sunday. Will i need to enter my TSN for my mini on that priority update page or will my mini prompt me to upgrade immediately upon installing it on my Roamio?


----------



## sfhub

tim_m said:


> Just a quick question about updating Sunday. Will i need to enter my TSN for my mini on that priority update page or will my mini prompt me to upgrade immediately upon installing it on my Roamio?


Mini is supposed to prompt you to upgrade/downgrade when connecting to a base unit on different Gen UI.


----------



## tim_m

sfhub said:


> Mini is supposed to prompt you to upgrade/downgrade when connecting to a base unit on different Gen UI.


Ok, i was just curious cause ted originally said you enter your TSN wait 2-3 hours then force connection and you'll get it. I don't wanna have to wait around for the mini to get the upgrade since its not usable without being on the same UI as the host it is connected to. If it does prompt me the second the host is upgraded and i don't have to enter the TSN for the mini that would be ideal.


----------



## Nickipedia

So the listings for the Bolt Vox on Best Buy's site have no mention of cable or antenna. It mentions it's a DVR, has 4 or 6 tuners, and requires TiVo service. It doesn't mention what it records from or connects to. In fact, the 1TB and 3TB have the same descriptions, except for the storage. The 1TB even states under What's Included "Tivo BOLT VOX 3TB DVR & Streaming Player". Good ole Best Buy...

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/tivo-bolt-vox-3tb-dvr-streaming-player-black/6115415.p?skuId=6115415
https://www.bestbuy.com/site/tivo-bolt-vox-1tb-dvr-streaming-player-black/6115412.p?skuId=6115412


----------



## tim_m

Nickipedia said:


> So the listings for the Bolt Vox on Best Buy's site have no mention of cable or antenna. It mentions it's a DVR, has 4 or 6 tuners, and requires TiVo service. It doesn't mention what it records from or connects to. In fact, the 1TB and 3TB have the same descriptions, except for the storage. The 1TB even states under What's Included "Tivo BOLT VOX 3TB DVR & Streaming Player". Good ole Best Buy...
> 
> https://www.bestbuy.com/site/tivo-bolt-vox-3tb-dvr-streaming-player-black/6115415.p?skuId=6115415
> https://www.bestbuy.com/site/tivo-bolt-vox-1tb-dvr-streaming-player-black/6115412.p?skuId=6115412


I would think its just like previous ones. The 4 tuner one is ota and cable while the 3tb one is cable only.


----------



## krkaufman

Nickipedia said:


> So the listings for the Bolt Vox on Best Buy's site have no mention of cable or antenna. It mentions it's a DVR, has 4 or 6 tuners, and requires TiVo service. It doesn't mention what it records from or connects to. In fact, the 1TB and 3TB have the same descriptions, except for the storage. The 1TB even states under What's Included "Tivo BOLT VOX 3TB DVR & Streaming Player". Good ole Best Buy...
> 
> https://www.bestbuy.com/site/tivo-bolt-vox-3tb-dvr-streaming-player-black/6115415.p?skuId=6115415
> https://www.bestbuy.com/site/tivo-bolt-vox-1tb-dvr-streaming-player-black/6115412.p?skuId=6115412


That's only partly on Best Buy. It was TiVo who opted to put all the models under the single "BOLT VOX" name, creating the confusion.

p.s. Previous reply from @TiVo_Ted on the subject:



TiVo_Ted said:


> krkaufman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was merging the CableCARD-only 3TB unit and the 2 OTA/CC units all under the same "BOLT VOX" name intentional?
> 
> Did no one see the possible confusion and order errors that would result, especially with the choice between all 3 models being a simple hard drive capacity selection on Amazon?
> 
> For example:
> ​Why not BOLT+ VOX for the 3TB unit? Or at least a distinct SKU and ordering page, making the difference clear.
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't here when that decision was made, so I can't answer. And, the person who made the decision was gone. I agree with you that it is a bit confusing, although honestly I thought the naming of BOLT and BOLT+ was a bit confusing as well until I understood that the + was a carryover from Roamio Plus.
Click to expand...


----------



## krkaufman

tim_m said:


> I would think its just like previous ones. The 4 tuner one is ota and cable while the 3tb one is cable only.


Right, but will someone unfamiliar with the previous models know that?


----------



## Nickipedia

krkaufman said:


> That's only partly on Best Buy. It was TiVo who opted to put all the models under the single "BOLT VOX" name, creating the confusion.


Agree 100%. This is of TiVo's own making.


----------



## Nickipedia

TiVo_Ted said:


> I haven't seen any other videos yet. The Comcast on-demand app still works, and voice search returns results from on-demand.
> 
> *We have not yet implemented Live Guide in the gen4 experience. I'm looking into what our plans are there and will come back with an answer. *
> 
> The MINI needs to see a gen4 box in order to upgrade itself. You may then be able to stream recordings from a Premiere without downgrading. I'll check tomorrow.


What about the ability to sort guide channels by name instead of number?


----------



## jgolden

Since I don't know enough about the Hydra interface, I was going to try it before I committed to it until I found that downgrading looses everything. 
Can I install a blank drive, and enter the TSN on the web site and get Hydra, try it and if I like it replace the drive with data and get the update again. If I don't like it just swap back the old drive and stay on the older version.


----------



## krkaufman

Nickipedia said:


> What about the ability to sort guide channels by name instead of number?


It'd be nice to have a full checklist of features to review/verify.


----------



## foghorn2

jgolden said:


> Since I don't know enough about the Hydra interface, I was going to try it before I committed to it until I found that downgrading looses everything.
> Can I install a blank drive, and enter the TSN on the web site and get Hydra, try it and if I like it replace the drive with data and get the update again. If I don't like it just swap back the old drive and stay on the older version.


NO!! Changing of the drive will format it weather or not it was in the same box before. The only way around it is to save the transferable shows to another Tivo, PC or Netgear Nas. Forget about keeping any CP flagged shows. For OTA only users, this is not an issue.


----------



## skoiboy

While I certainly could have missed it in the 21 pages...

Does anyone know if retail stores will have the Vox remote on Sunday?


----------



## Nickipedia

skoiboy said:


> While I certainly could have missed it in the 21 pages...
> 
> Does anyone know if retail stores will have the Vox remote on Sunday?


According to TiVo's email: Yes


----------



## krkaufman

jgolden said:


> Since I don't know enough about the Hydra interface, I was going to try it before I committed to it until I found that downgrading looses everything.
> Can I install a blank drive, and enter the TSN on the web site and get Hydra, try it and if I like it replace the drive with data and get the update again. If I don't like it just swap back the old drive and stay on the older version.


Given what I read in another thread, that may not work either.

Check this parallel thread on Hydra, starting with the linked post:

Safe Hydra Upgrade / Downgrade option​


----------



## reneg

JoeKustra said:


> Hi Ted. I know you have been swamped, but I want to ask my question again:
> 
> In Apps, 20.7.4.RC2 added two check boxes: Hydra Upgrade App and Hydra Downgrade App. What do those boxes do?
> 
> Thanks for all the help.





TiVo_Ted said:


> Okay, I got a better answer for what these do. Right now, the apps are on your box, but they're hidden. You can turn them on/off in that list, but nothing will happen until we make them visible. Starting Sunday, the upgrade app can be made to appear by pairing a VOX Remote with your box and pressing the blue voice button to begin the update process. At some later date (not Sunday) we will make this visible to the entire population of Series 5 and Series 6 customers (all MINI, Roamio and BOLT devices). We will determine this date once we get a better idea for how people are feeling about gen4. If you do not have a VOX Remote, the way to get gen4/Hydra on Sunday will be to go to a page on our site, login to your TiVo account, and select a box to receive the update. I will post the URL first thing Sunday morning once we're sure it's working, or I might send it to somebody in the EST so they can test it and post it earlier than me. Dave, are you listening?


Thanks for the reply Ted. At least you didn't say that the Upgrade and Downgrade did the same thing and it's just a matter of whether Hydra is perceived as an Upgrade or Downgrade by the user.


----------



## sfhub

foghorn2 said:


> NO!! Changing of the drive will format it weather or not it was in the same box before. The only way around it is to save the transferable shows to another Tivo, PC or Netgear Nas. Forget about keeping any CP flagged shows. For OTA only users, this is not an issue.


I don't think it actually formats the drive but it does render your shows unusable. The shows don't show up any in your NPL but the Recently Deleted still has references to show names. Also when you record new shows, they work, until you reboot, when they go away too. If it actually reformatted the drive, then I don't think you'd have the Recently Deleted has references and also have the problems with new shows disappearing after reboot. More likely there is some issue with encryption being invalidated, but I don't know for sure. The net effect is the same, you can't access your old shows. Once you do a Clear&Delete Everything, then the drive doesn't have those issues anymore.


----------



## mbarcus

TiVo_Ted said:


> Okay, I got a better answer for what these do. Right now, the apps are on your box, but they're hidden. You can turn them on/off in that list, but nothing will happen until we make them visible. Starting Sunday, the upgrade app can be made to appear by pairing a VOX Remote with your box and pressing the blue voice button to begin the update process. At some later date (not Sunday) we will make this visible to the entire population of Series 5 and Series 6 customers (all MINI, Roamio and BOLT devices). We will determine this date once we get a better idea for how people are feeling about gen4. If you do not have a VOX Remote, the way to get gen4/Hydra on Sunday will be to go to a page on our site, login to your TiVo account, and select a box to receive the update. I will post the URL first thing Sunday morning once we're sure it's working, or I might send it to somebody in the EST so they can test it and post it earlier than me. Dave, are you listening?


I ordered the Vox Remote and the new Mini Vox from Amazon. Planning on initially just upgrading one of my 3 Bolts to Hydra so I can play with it (and determine if it will meet the WAF) and also try out the new Mini Vox. Feel free to send that upgrade link over if you need testers Sunday morning.


----------



## Goldwing2001

I'm disappointed that the Vox Remote is not a "Learning Remote" like the Slide Pro remote. I wonder if they will come out with a Vox Pro remote in the future?


----------



## tim_m

krkaufman said:


> Right, but will someone unfamiliar with the previous models know that?


Yeah probably not.


----------



## tim_m

I'm wondering this, we know on Sunday if you want it you can either get it with the Hydra app or by the tivo priority update page within hours of adding your TSN which is different from previous updates. What i'm wondering is if you don't do either on Sunday will you still get it pushed to you at some point? In the past entering your TSN just got you the update usually faster.


----------



## sfhub

tim_m said:


> the tivo priority update page within hours of adding your TSN which is different from previous updates. What i'm wondering is if you don't do either on Sunday will you still get it pushed to you at some point? In the past entering your TSN just got you the update usually faster.


You are actually supposed to tick off something from your account page. This is opt-in software. You won't get the update unless you opt-in and they didn't want anybody fat-fingerring the wrong TSN and causing someone else who wasn't expecting it to get the update, hence the request via your account page.


----------



## tim_m

sfhub said:


> You are actually supposed to tick off something from your account page. This is opt-in software. You won't get the update unless you opt-in and they didn't want anybody fat-fingerring the wrong TSN and causing someone else who wasn't expecting it to get the update, hence the request via your account page.


Oh ok so it isn't the typical tivo priority update thing.


----------



## Mikeguy

Goldwing2001 said:


> I'm disappointed that the Vox Remote is not a "Learning Remote" like the Slide Pro remote. I wonder if they will come out with a Vox Pro remote in the future?


Per TiVo_Ted here, something not currently on the docks. But it just seems to be, there should be a new Slide Pro Uber Vox remote, and with, as I've said for a while, an additional row of programmable buttons (there's more than enough space), w - x - y - z.


> I could see us adding voice to the slide remote, but as of now I don't believe we have any plans to do that. I guess you'd get backlight with that as well.


Tivo Vox boxes launch/available October 29th


----------



## cherry ghost

tim_m said:


> Oh ok so it isn't the typical tivo priority update thing.


No, as mentioned, you'll have to log-in to your account and select the box(es) you want upgraded. You'll probably get a warning message telling you there's no going back without losing everything and you'll have to confirm/accept.

There will most likely be a similar warning when upgrading directly on the box rather than online. Upgrading on the box will only be available to those with VOX remotes at first.


----------



## tim_m

cherry ghost said:


> No, as mentioned, you'll have to log-in to your account and select the box(es) you want upgraded. You'll probably get a warning message telling you there's no going back without losing everything and you'll have to confirm/accept.
> 
> There will most likely be a similar warning when upgrading directly on the box rather than online. Upgrading on the box will only be available to those with VOX remotes at first.


I definitely like this upgrade path better then the simple priority update page. This is something you don't want an accidental typo to get someone the update that doesn't want it. You would think there would be a warning about that but they may assume everyone who plans to upgrade is here and is aware what downgrading entails. I can't see them prompting everyone to upgrade when they login to their respective accounts.


----------



## cwoody222

I hope Gen4 keeps the Network Remote underpinnings.

People with Harmony Hubs would be mad. I use a custom local Alexa skill I don’t want to lose either.


----------



## soremekun

When can we log in and opt-in, 12:01am eastern Sunday morning?


----------



## sdpadres

soremekun said:


> When can we log in and opt-in, 12:01am eastern Sunday morning?


Also, how long will the download take? Eagles play at 1pm.


----------



## cherry ghost

soremekun said:


> When can we log in and opt-in, 12:01am eastern Sunday morning?


Tivo Vox boxes launch/available October 29th


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

sdpadres said:


> Also, how long will the download take? Eagles play at 1pm.


It's entirely possible the software is already downloaded. That would be the logical way to do it...sneak it in in advance so their servers don't get pounded on Sunday.


----------



## cherry ghost

sdpadres said:


> Also, how long will the download take? Eagles play at 1pm.


Might want to do it after the game.

Tivo Vox boxes launch/available October 29th


----------



## susandennis

When I preordered the Vox remote (with dongle) on Amazon, it gave me an estimated delivery of November 10. Just got an email saying that date has changed. Release October 29 and arrival here November 1.


----------



## JDel427

Hey all. Tried looking around but not sure if this was answered. Am I able to replace my Tivo mini with the vox mini? I currently have the bolt and wanted to be able to use the 4K features in other rooms. Thanks!


----------



## sdpadres

Anyone know if Best Buy will start selling the Vox remote with dongle starting tomorrow?


----------



## ajwees41

sdpadres said:


> Anyone know if Best Buy will start selling the Vox remote with dongle starting tomorrow?


everything vox is supposed to start selling sunday the 29th so I would say yes


----------



## krkaufman

JDel427 said:


> Hey all. Tried looking around but not sure if this was answered. *Am I able to replace my Tivo mini with the vox mini? *I currently have the bolt and wanted to be able to use the 4K features in other rooms. Thanks!


Yes, and the Mini VOX can run gen3 or gen4/Hydra UI, to match that of its host DVR, while retaining the 4K functionality. Voice controls only available in gen4/Hydra UI.


----------



## chiguy50

chiguy50 said:


> . . . The disabling of backdoor codes ("SPS codes"), if true, is highly significant to many of us. I always reactivate the real-time/elapsed-time clock and "Quick Clear" function following any system reboots. I was going to upgrade my Roamio Pro and Mini to Hydra immediately, but if these functions are not available in Hydra--whether via backdoor code or user selectable options--I will have to skip upgrading; they are that important to me.
> 
> @Tivo_Ted: Could you please reconfirm this availability in Hydra, making sure that the codes are attempted in the proper context?





moyekj said:


> That's a deal breaker right there for me. SPSPS (quick clear play bar) is a critical function to me along with 30 sec skip. Maybe TiVo can consider official menu options to replace some of these SPS codes. I think quick clear, 30 sec skip and clock are the main used ones by far. And other than 30 sec skip, none of the other options survive a reboot and have to be re-entered. Official menu options for these things would remedy that too.





sfhub said:


> Menu options for clock and quick clear that survive a reboot would actually be a well-received feature enhancement, with current software too. It isn't a huge deal to re-enter the codes after reboot, but it is a little annoying.


@Tivo_Ted: I am hopeful that you or your colleagues are in the process of researching a more definitive answer to my original post above, but in the interim I wanted to resurface the issue of the backdoor codes because I feel that removing their operability in Hydra will be a showstopper for many of us, as illustrated by the other posts I quoted above from a different thread.

I was otherwise enthused about the gen4 GUI upgrade but for now must reluctantly classify myself as a refusenik.

Please continue to keep this problem under active scrutiny.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

cwoody222 said:


> I hope Gen4 keeps the Network Remote underpinnings.
> 
> People with Harmony Hubs would be mad. I use a custom local Alexa skill I don't want to lose either.


No changes here.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

chiguy50 said:


> @Tivo_Ted: I am hopeful that you or your colleagues are in the process of researching a more definitive answer to my original post above, but in the interim I wanted to resurface the issue of the backdoor codes because I feel that removing their operability in Hydra will be a showstopper for many of us, as illustrated by the other posts I quoted above from a different thread.
> 
> I was otherwise enthused about the gen4 GUI upgrade but for now must reluctantly classify myself as a refusenik.
> 
> Please continue to keep this problem under active scrutiny.


Yes, we are.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

ajwees41 said:


> everything vox is supposed to start selling sunday the 29th so I would say yes


I don't believe BB is stocking the remotes in-store, at least initially. That means their ship-to-store would be the only way to pick it up in store.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

JDel427 said:


> Hey all. Tried looking around but not sure if this was answered. Am I able to replace my Tivo mini with the vox mini? I currently have the bolt and wanted to be able to use the 4K features in other rooms. Thanks!


Yes, definitely. Unplug MINI, plug in new MINI VOX, enjoy. You just need to add the new MINI to your existing TiVo account so they are keyed properly.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

The Merg said:


> So, once it is paired for BT, does it operate completely in BT mode? I have the Slide Pro remotes now specifically for the fact that they were RF as my Roamio Pro and Mini are not in locations conducive for IR remotes.
> 
> Thanks,
> Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it does


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

ajwees41 said:


> everything vox is supposed to start selling sunday the 29th so I would say yes


The VOX devices show up on website with selling date tomorrow. Remote does not.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

sfhub said:


> Mini is supposed to prompt you to upgrade/downgrade when connecting to a base unit on different Gen UI.


That is correct. The MINI takes its upgrade downgrade instructions from its "host dvr", not the TiVo service.


----------



## The Merg

Looking at another comment here, is the VOX remote not backlit? That was another great feature of the Slide Pro.

I guess what I might need to do is order one VOX remote for my Roamio Pro and then use the Slide Pro I had for that with my Mini since the Slide Pro for that one has stopped working. I need the backlight in the bedroom.

- Merg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeguy

tim_m said:


> I definitely like this upgrade path better then the simple priority update page. This is something you don't want an accidental typo to get someone the update that doesn't want it. You would think there would be a warning about that but they may assume everyone who plans to upgrade is here and is aware what downgrading entails. I can't see them prompting everyone to upgrade when they login to their respective accounts.


TiVo_Ted has posted that there will be warnings as to downgrading, but I don't know when and where they will occur.


----------



## Mikeguy

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It's entirely possible the software is already downloaded. That would be the logical way to do it...sneak it in in advance so their servers don't get pounded on Sunday.


You think so? That would mean downloading to lots of boxes that won't be upgrading.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It's entirely possible the software is already downloaded. That would be the logical way to do it...sneak it in in advance so their servers don't get pounded on Sunday.


First, a download will only happen in the background if it is a pushed release (which gen4 is not), or you have opted in for the update at tivo.com and the box then makes its regular daily call.

As to timing, we have implemented a new caching mechanism in the back-end service which dramatically speeds up software downloads. Our service supports millions of boxes around the world, so I would estimate the upgrade process to take less than 30 minutes using the upgrade app.

Requesting the upgrade via our website will add a delay because the TSN's are scooped up from the website periodically vs. the upgrade app which requests the update immediately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDel427

TiVo_Ted said:


> Yes, definitely. Unplug MINI, plug in new MINI VOX, enjoy. You just need to add the new MINI to your existing TiVo account so they are keyed properly.


Thank you!


----------



## JDel427

krkaufman said:


> Yes, and the Mini VOX can run gen3 or gen4/Hydra UI, to match that of its host DVR, while retaining the 4K functionality. Voice controls only available in gen4/Hydra UI.


Thank you!


----------



## krkaufman

TiVo_Ted said:


> Requesting the upgrade via our website will add a delay because the TSN's are scooped up from the website periodically *vs. the upgrade app which requests the update immediately.*


Here's hoping the upgrade app requires some serious confirmation responses and clearly communicates the nuclear fallback path.

p.s. Hope the flurry of activity this Sat AM indicates you're on the mend or mended. Good luck this week.


----------



## innocentfreak

TiVo_Ted said:


> I probably shouldn't tell you guys this, but we do actually have an 8-tuner BOLT
> View attachment 31134


It is like a mini Mega. I still wish TiVo made a mega. Give me a box with 6 tuners and the option to add more 6 tuner cards and add a NAS like Synology for storage and I would be set. Of course even better would be for the built in Stream functionality to automatically convert MPG2 to MPG4 to save storage space. The more tuners and recording space the better. My TiVos constantly sits at 100% full.

Of course I also keep hoping more integration into OnePass whether it is Plex or other TiVos. When you have multiple full TiVos, finding a show can be difficult. I don't see a universal My Shows in the future with the Mini, but opting shows from other TiVos into OnePass seems like it would solve this.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

krkaufman said:


> Here's hoping the upgrade app requires some serious confirmation responses and clearly communicates the nuclear fallback path.
> 
> p.s. Hope the flurry of activity this Sat AM indicates you're on the mend or mended. Good luck this week.


Yes, it does. We even let you watch a video from the upgrade app to make sure you know what you're signing up for.


----------



## CoxInPHX

Balzer said:


> I use the Grid Guide. Never liked the Live Guide personally. *I wonder if there is a poll of grid guide vs live guide......*


Latest Poll, other polls have also been about 50/50, but voter turnout has always been pretty low.
Grid Guide or Live Guide - What is your preference?


----------



## krkaufman

innocentfreak said:


> It is like a mini Mega. I still wish TiVo made a mega. Give me a box with 6 tuners and the option to add more 6 tuner cards and add a NAS like Synology for storage and I would be set. Of course even better would be for the built in Stream functionality to automatically convert MPG2 to MPG4 to save storage space. The more tuners and recording space the better. My TiVos constantly sits at 100% full.


Alternatively, it would have been great/interesting if TiVo could have partnered with SiliconDust to allow use of networked HDHomeRun tuners to supplement a DVR's built-in tuners, bumping-up tuners as needed or allowing for concurrent CC/OTA tuning.

Plus, the latest HDHR OTA tuner converts to MPEG4, and maybe a partnership could have birthed a new CableCARD tuner that could do the same. Beyond storage efficiency, going all MPEG4 would allow for wireless Mini clients.


----------



## defond

TiVo_Ted said:


> Yes, it does. We even let you watch a video from the upgrade app to make sure you know what you're signing up for.


Can you possibly give us a timeframe of when we can opt in on Sunday when we login on the website? Like does it go live at midnight?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwoody222

defond said:


> Can you possibly give us a timeframe of when we can opt in on Sunday when we login on the website? Like does it go live at midnight?


Tivo Vox boxes launch/available October 29th

Note: when Ted says "morning" realize he's west coast.


----------



## compnurd

cwoody222 said:


> Tivo Vox boxes launch/available October 29th
> 
> Note: when Ted says "morning" realize he's west coast.


I know I am hoping it is early morning so I can do this before football... If Ted was reallllly cool lol we could start this process tonight


----------



## TiVo_Ted

defond said:


> Can you possibly give us a timeframe of when we can opt in on Sunday when we login on the website? Like does it go live at midnight?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We start migrating the website at midnight PDT. I didn't want to post the link yet, because I think there will be a short period where it's live, but not fully working. I would guess it will be ready by 3am Pacific.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## defond

TiVo_Ted said:


> We start migrating the website at midnight PDT. I didn't want to post the link yet, because I think there will be a short period where it's live, but not fully working. I would guess it will be ready by 3am Pacific.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## osu1991

The TiVo Hydra Heads Up


----------



## Mikeguy

A bit disturbing in Dave Zatz' blog today, an asserted Hydra tester's estimation of the readiness of Hydra:


> Brian _ October 28, 2017 at 2:33 pm_
> 
> Been testing it for weeks. Still *very* buggy but that won't stop them from going ahead with it. Other testers are dumbfounded that they're going to release it so soon. I'd recommend waiting a month or two before anyone installs it.


The TiVo Hydra Heads Up

Something to think on/keep in mind . . . .


----------



## samccfl99

osu1991 said:


> The TiVo Hydra Heads Up


Thanks! All I can say is *"DON'T DRINK THE KOOL-AID"*...Not yet anyway...

But thanks for all your help, TED!


----------



## foghorn2

TV viewing is not mission critical, no one is forcing the upgrade either. I'm sure there will be bugs, if you want hassle free, dont upgrade then complain later.


----------



## generaltso

osu1991 said:


> The TiVo Hydra Heads Up


Hmm. Is it new information that transfers from a PC don't work in Hydra? Or did I just miss that little tidbit until now?


----------



## idksmy

generaltso said:


> Hmm. Is it new information that transfers from a PC don't work in Hydra? Or did I just miss that little tidbit until now?


You didn't miss anything. That information is wrong. Tivo_Ted posted yesterday that pyTivo, Tivo Desktop and kmttg all work.


----------



## krkaufman

generaltso said:


> Hmm. Is it new information that transfers from a PC don't work in Hydra? Or did I just miss that little tidbit until now?


Right or wrong, it would seemingly be a violation of the beta test agreement, so I'm a little surprised ZNF posted it. The other info is just echoing comments from @TiVo_Ted.


----------



## generaltso

idksmy said:


> You didn't miss anything. That information is wrong. Tivo_Ted posted yesterday that pyTivo, Tivo Desktop and kmttg all work.


But did he say it worked in both directions? I hope it's wrong, but Dave's info seems to have come from Ted.


----------



## foghorn2

krkaufman said:


> Right or wrong, it would seemingly be a violation of the beta test agreement, so I'm a little surprised ZNF posted it. The other info is just echoing comments from @TiVo_Ted.


Yep a complete violation, Mueller is ordering the arrest on Monday


----------



## krkaufman

idksmy said:


> You didn't miss anything. That information is wrong. Tivo_Ted posted yesterday that pyTivo, Tivo Desktop and kmttg all work.


Did he test transfers in both directions?


----------



## cherry ghost

krkaufman said:


> Did he test transfers in both directions?


Not that I can find.

He never responded when asked about PC -> TiVo

Tivo Vox boxes launch/available October 29th

Tivo Vox boxes launch/available October 29th


----------



## moyekj

idksmy said:


> You didn't miss anything. That information is wrong. Tivo_Ted posted yesterday that pyTivo, Tivo Desktop and kmttg all work.


For Tivo-->PC direction yes, but PC-->TiVo direction not (currently) supported from what I gather.

I don't think anyone asked about local HME apps either which TiVo just recently fixed for current UI (Quattro). I'm guessing local HME apps won't show up under whatever the equivalent of the Apps page is on Hydra. Could well be that HME apps won't run at all even if one attempts to launch HME app on Hydra through other means.


----------



## Mikeguy

generaltso said:


> Hmm. Is it new information that transfers from a PC don't work in Hydra? Or did I just miss that little tidbit until now?





idksmy said:


> You didn't miss anything. That information is wrong. Tivo_Ted posted yesterday that pyTivo, Tivo Desktop and kmttg all work.


What TiVo_Ted posted:


> I also just used PyTivo (sic) v1.6.16 to transfer a program to my PC. It transferred at about 90 Mbps. I also transferred another program using TiVo Desktop 2.8.3 and it also worked. Now, I just need to install the right CODEC so I can test playback of both files.


Tivo Vox boxes launch/available October 29th

Unless I missed it (always possible  ), TiVo_Ted did _not_ confirm that PC-to-TiVo (as vs. TiVo-to-PC) transfers are operational. And the Zatznotfunny blog states that that capability is not yet operational. The TiVo Hydra Heads Up


----------



## Mikeguy

krkaufman said:


> Right or wrong, it would seemingly be a violation of the beta test agreement, so I'm a little surprised ZNF posted it. The other info is just echoing comments from @TiVo_Ted.


Well, that assumes that a beta tester subject to an NDA provided that information. The info. also could have been obtained/provided otherwise.


----------



## moyekj

So, from what I've gathered thus far, things long time users are used to that currently don't work or not available in Hydra:

1. SPS backdoor codes (needed for quick clear play bar, clock).
2. PC-->TiVo transfers (pyTivo/TiVo Desktop)
3. HME apps (my speculation, don't think anyone has confirmed this, but I think likely the case)
4. TiVo Live Guide
5. 30 sec scan. According to Ted, 30 sec skip is now default for --> key.


----------



## Mikeguy

moyekj said:


> So, from what I've gathered thus far, things long time users are used to that currently don't work or not available in Hydra:
> 
> 1. SPS backdoor codes (needed for quick clear play bar, clock).
> 2. PC-->TiVo transfers (pyTivo/TiVo Desktop)
> 3. HME apps (my speculation, don't think anyone has confirmed this, but I think likely the case)
> 4. TiVo Live Guide
> 5. 30 sec scan. According to Ted, 30 sec skip is now default for --> key.


Plus, relatedly, note the recent comment of asserted testers(s):


> Brian _ October 28, 2017 at 2:33 pm_
> 
> Been testing it for weeks. Still *very* buggy but that won't stop them from going ahead with it. Other testers are dumbfounded that they're going to release it so soon. I'd recommend waiting a month or two before anyone installs it.


The TiVo Hydra Heads Up


----------



## krkaufman

Mikeguy said:


> Well, that assumes that a beta tester subject to an NDA provided that information. The info. also could have been obtained/provided otherwise.


"seemingly"

And Zatz' followup is what made the source seem suspect:

Yes, you can offload recordings under Hydra. The scenario I presented is something of corner case in my opinion, but an associate felt strongly it should be shared. (link)​Why would "strongly" be needed as a qualifier unless there was resistance to sharing the info.


----------



## Mikeguy

krkaufman said:


> "seemingly"
> 
> And Zatz' followup is what made the source seem suspect:
> 
> Yes, you can offload recordings under Hydra. The scenario I presented is something of corner case in my opinion, but an associate felt strongly it should be shared. (link)​Why would "strongly" be needed as a qualifier unless there was resistance to sharing the info.


It need not be as nefarious as one might think it. Just as TiVo_Ted has provided "inside info." here, Dave Zatz also could have sources for ("legitimate") inside info. Indeed, some at TiVo could want this info. to be known upfront, to prevent "downback" disappointment and upset (especially where Hydra can't be reverted without settings and program loss). Full disclosure can be a good thing.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

Mikeguy said:


> It need not be as nefarious as one might think it. Just as TiVo_Ted has provided "inside info." here, Dave Zatz also could have sources for ("legitimate") inside info. Indeed, some at TiVo could want this info. to be known upfront, to prevent "downback" disappointment and upset (especially where Hydra can't be reverted without settings and program loss). Full disclosure can be a good thing.


Exactly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TiVo_Ted

Mikeguy said:


> Plus, relatedly, note the recent comment of asserted testers(s):
> 
> The TiVo Hydra Heads Up


I think that's a good list for now. However, I think it's a bit extreme to call the software buggy. That's an imprecise term and a bit alarmist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeguy

TiVo_Ted said:


> I think that's a good list for now. However, I think it's a bit extreme to call the software buggy. That's an imprecise term and a bit alarmist.


That's great to hear.  I'm sure that people will let you know starting in about, what, 12 hours?


----------



## compnurd

I will hopefully be registering my boxes around 7am edt and upgrading around 10!


----------



## Nickipedia

Mikeguy said:


> What TiVo_Ted posted:
> 
> Tivo Vox boxes launch/available October 29th
> 
> Unless I missed it (always possible  ), TiVo_Ted did _not_ confirm that PC-to-TiVo (as vs. TiVo-to-PC) transfers are operational. And the Zatznotfunny blog states that that capability is not yet operational. The TiVo Hydra Heads Up


According to the article:



Zatz Not Funny Blog Post said:


> However, transferring recordings from various TiVo _DVRs_ to Hydra boxes will work&#8230; *via TiVo.com versus, STB initiation*.


Ted,
Does this mean transfering recordings between DVRs (MRV) cannot be done on the DVR itself?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

foghorn2 said:


> TV viewing is not mission critical...


BURN THE HERETIC!


----------



## m.s

TiVo_Ted said:


> I probably shouldn't tell you guys this, but we do actually have an 8-tuner BOLT


My bet is it overheats.


----------



## m.s

TiVo_Ted said:


> I remember in 1999 when people said that about their VCR's - "Why do I need a PVR? My VCR works fine."


But we all know they were lying - "works fine" doesn't include a blinking "12:00" on the display. (not that TiVo has reliably fixed that issue)


----------



## thyname

I have no idea why the Mini Vox 4K arrived today. Saturday 10/28.

Anyways, I'll take it!

Up and running, after several hiccups.


----------



## 714TV

TiVo_Ted said:


> First, a download will only happen in the background if it is a pushed release (which gen4 is not), or you have opted in for the update at tivo.com and the box then makes its regular daily call.
> 
> As to timing, we have implemented a new caching mechanism in the back-end service which dramatically speeds up software downloads. Our service supports millions of boxes around the world, so I would estimate the upgrade process to take less than 30 minutes using the upgrade app.
> 
> Requesting the upgrade via our website will add a delay because the TSN's are scooped up from the website periodically vs. the upgrade app which requests the update immediately.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can not wait for Hydra. I want to try something new!


----------



## thyname

thyname said:


> I have no idea why the Mini Vox 4K arrived today. Saturday 10/28.
> 
> Anyways, I'll take it!
> 
> Up and running, after several hiccups.
> 
> View attachment 31175
> View attachment 31176


P.S. the Voice button is not working. Got the following error code:


----------



## ajwees41

thyname said:


> P.S. the Voice button is not working. Got the following error code:
> 
> View attachment 31177


even though you have the hardware I wounder if voice will be enabled sunday or you could either have a bad box bad software or bad remote


----------



## thyname

ajwees41 said:


> even though you have the hardware I wounder if voice will be enabled sunday or you could either have a bad box bad software or bad remote


I am really hoping it's the former!


----------



## TiVo_Ted

thyname said:


> P.S. the Voice button is not working. Got the following error code:
> 
> View attachment 31177


Wow. I wonder if someone was trying to be funny when they chose that error code. I've seen the error, I just need to confirm why you're seeing it. Please DM me your TSN and the email you use for your TiVo account.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foghorn2

Maybe the Universal Translator is unplugged till launch day


----------



## Nickipedia

foghorn2 said:


> Maybe the Universal Translator is unplugged till launch day


Maybe the Ferengi want too much gold pressed Latinum to turn it on...


----------



## cherry ghost

I was fine with no Live Guide and no clock, but no PC—>TiVo is my deal breaker.


----------



## mattyro7878

jcrandall said:


> Excited for the new mini, faster and more reliable, voice is just a nice plus
> 
> Ted - Thank you for sharing so many details and communicating with the community.


Here, here!


----------



## foghorn2

Nickipedia said:


> Maybe the Ferengi want too much gold pressed Latinum to turn it on...


I'll send over some clothed Vegas HUUmon women to give them some OO-Mox and get those computers on early.


----------



## mattyro7878

I'm at the TiVo my account page and I see no way to upgrade to hydra. Will this show up at 3am in the east or am I missing something??


----------



## ajwees41

there should be a link posted in here


----------



## Mikeguy

mattyro7878 said:


> I'm at the TiVo my account page and I see no way to upgrade to hydra. Will this show up at 3am in the east or am I missing something??


Well, at _some_ point tomorrow a.m., presumably. Goes active Oct. 29.


----------



## Mikeguy

thyname said:


> I have no idea why the Mini Vox 4K arrived today. Saturday 10/28.
> 
> Anyways, I'll take it!
> 
> Up and running, after several hiccups.
> 
> View attachment 31175
> View attachment 31176


Feel free to leave any review/comments:

TiVo Mini VOX/4K reviews and comments thread

TiVo Hydra/Gen4 User Interface reviews and comments thread

TiVo VOX/voice remote control reviews and comments thread


----------



## bricketh

Ted, I asked earlier, but will again since it appears to have gotten buried... if I have Hydra on a Mini or Mini Vox, I know it won’t connect to the main TiVo if still running Encore, but will it allow me to navigate through the Hydra menus still, to get a feel for them, or will it prevent any access until you downgrade the Mini (or update to Hydra on the main TiVo)?


----------



## thyname

bricketh said:


> Ted, I asked earlier, but will again since it appears to have gotten buried... if I have Hydra on a Mini or Mini Vox, I know it won't connect to the main TiVo if still running Encore, but will it allow me to navigate through the Hydra menus still, to get a feel for them, or will it prevent any access until you downgrade the Mini (or update to Hydra on the main TiVo)?


Nope. A Mini can only be on Hydra only when the host is on Hydra. Even the Mini Vox I got today was on previous UI until connected to my Hydra Bolt, at which point I was prompted to upgrade


----------



## bricketh

TiVo_Ted said:


> We start migrating the website at midnight PDT. I didn't want to post the link yet, because I think there will be a short period where it's live, but not fully working. I would guess it will be ready by 3am Pacific.


^^^Midnight PT, 3AM ET.


----------



## Nak

Mikeguy said:


> Per TiVo_Ted here, something not currently on the docks. But it just seems to be, there should be a new Slide Pro Uber Vox remote, and with, as I've said for a while, an additional row of programmable buttons (there's more than enough space), w - x - y - z.


+1000


----------



## TiVo_Ted

bricketh said:


> Ted, I asked earlier, but will again since it appears to have gotten buried... if I have Hydra on a Mini or Mini Vox, I know it won't connect to the main TiVo if still running Encore, but will it allow me to navigate through the Hydra menus still, to get a feel for them, or will it prevent any access until you downgrade the Mini (or update to Hydra on the main TiVo)?


No, because the MINI VOX came from the factory with gen3 installed. It won't get gen4 (Hydra) until you connect to a host DVR running Hydra. Sorry for missing your Q.


----------



## bricketh

Not sure how much extra space there will be for 4 extra programmable buttons, without making some interesting choices with the number pad at the more rounded bottom of the peanut. The Netflix button would have to go (which would probably have little impact to a lot of folks, from what I have read about its inclusion), but as the remote stands, there is little room to add four more buttons without some serious changes.


----------



## bricketh

TiVo_Ted said:


> No, because the MINI VOX came from the factory with gen3 installed. It won't get gen4 (Hydra) until you connect to a host DVR running Hydra. Sorry for missing your Q.


Thanks for the update... I was hoping to play around with it to see if I can get used to the changes (hate the missing Live Guide, and not sure I'm a fan of large pictures, but do like that you can scroll past to hit the text menus). Regarding Hydra's menus, does it still include the "Paused" shows list, as it did in the original demo (I believe it's called Partially Watched" on the current UI)? Also, any chance of getting an "unwatched" list for recorded content? If shows are in folders, it is easy to tell if something had been watched, but if it's stand-alone, sometimes I forget until I start watching again, or read the description (if accurate).


----------



## tim_m

So if i read correctly the vox remote with dongle can be had tomorrow at retail stores? We plan to get two for our tivos.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

thyname said:


> P.S. the Voice button is not working. Got the following error code:
> 
> View attachment 31177


I don't have the official answer on this yet, but error code D404 indicates that you are running gen4/Hydra, but that voice has not been turned on. This is also what would happen if somebody took a voice remote and tried to do it with one of our partner cable boxes.

While I'm at it, here are a couple more voice codes you might run into:
D400 - Remote is not Bluetooth paired. IR codes are getting through, but Bluetooth only features (like voice) won't work
D402 - Voice is not available right now. This would indicate a failure with our ASR (speech rec) or NLU (natural language understanding) engines. Both are web services.
D403 - Voice was clicked and not held long enough to capture any audio. Could also indicate Bluetooth/RF interference.


----------



## thyname

TiVo_Ted said:


> I don't have the official answer on this yet, but error code D404 indicates that you are running gen4/Hydra, but that voice has not been turned on.
> 
> .


Thanks!

Does this mean that it will eventually be turned on by Tivo tomorrow? Or is my remote (or Mini Vox) defective?


----------



## TiVo_Ted

thyname said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Does this mean that it will eventually be turned on by Tivo tomorrow? Or is my remote (or Mini Vox) defective?


I think we just fixed it. Can you force a connection to the TiVo service from your MINI and then try again?


----------



## thyname

TiVo_Ted said:


> I think we just fixed it. Can you force a connection to the TiVo service from your MINI and then try again?


Yes indeed. It works now! Thank you.

It took an extra step (restart the box), but it works! First impressions are good!


----------



## tim_m

thyname said:


> Yes indeed. It works now! Thank you.
> 
> It took an extra step (restart the box), but it works! First impressions are good!


Can you give us some idea on what you can actually control via voice? I mean can you like say skip commercials? Play say my will and grace recording? Watch the world series? Watch so and so channel?


----------



## thyname

tim_m said:


> Can you give us some idea on what you can actually control via voice? I mean can you like say skip commercials? Play say my will and grace recording? Watch the world series? Watch so and so channel?


Things I tried and work well:

Live tv.

My shows

ESPN

Channel 570

Go to NBC Sports

Show me the guide

Skip

Find shows with Brad Pitt

Things that did NOT work:

Channel up

Start over


----------



## tim_m

thyname said:


> Things I tried and work well:
> 
> Live tv.
> 
> My shows
> 
> ESPN
> 
> Channel 570
> 
> Go to NBC Sports
> 
> Show me the guide
> 
> Skip
> 
> Find shows with Brad Pitt
> 
> Things that did NOT work:
> 
> Channel up
> 
> Start over


Wow that's pretty damn good.


----------



## tim_m

how are your impressions of Hydra?


----------



## Slopokdave

Registered just to say that we have been using X1 for the past 6 months after using TiVo for several years. A storm took out our box so decided to test the X1 Waters. Very excited for Tivo to bring the one feature we loved from X1, Voice control! Back on Tivo (Bolt and hopefully tomorrow a Mini Vox) now, woohoo!


----------



## tim_m

I have to assume you can also tell it to play a specific recording. Would be silly if it didn't work like that.


----------



## sfhub

Didn't notice until now, the Zoom button position on the remote is now occupied by an Exit button. I don't think I've ever used an Exit button since I've had a TiVo.

Tivo Vox boxes launch/available October 29th


----------



## sfhub

Can you try

Get All missing episodes for Free  



thyname said:


> Things I tried and work well:
> 
> Live tv.
> 
> My shows
> 
> ESPN
> 
> Channel 570
> 
> Go to NBC Sports
> 
> Show me the guide
> 
> Skip
> 
> Find shows with Brad Pitt
> 
> Things that did NOT work:
> 
> Channel up
> 
> Start over


----------



## thyname

sfhub said:


> Can you try
> 
> Get All missing episodes for Free


Create One Pass menu comes up when I say that


----------



## thyname

tim_m said:


> I have to assume you can also tell it to play a specific recording. Would be silly if it didn't work like that.


Yes. This works well


----------



## thyname

tim_m said:


> how are your impressions of Hydra?


Can't talk about that until tomorrow.


----------



## tim_m

thyname said:


> Yes. This works well


Great! I can't wait to try it myself.


----------



## tim_m

sfhub said:


> Didn't notice until now, the Zoom button position on the remote is now occupied by an Exit button. I don't think I've ever used an Exit button since I've had a TiVo.
> 
> Tivo Vox boxes launch/available October 29th


I'm not sure how you feel about it but imo naming it exit instead of zoom makes more sense.


----------



## Nak

Wow, PC -> Tivo doesn't work?!? I'm sure glad I heard that before I switched to Hydra. That's FAR more important to me than Vox... No upgrading for me for a while. I'm a bit miffed that I asked this question of Ted twice--along with other people--and Ted avoided answering. That's a pretty big bug to have and not mention. It makes me wonder what else is broken. Well, I guess we'll find out in the next few days. My thanks in advance to all the early adopters out there for blazing the trail. Once Hydra is actually working properly I'll look at upgrading.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

Nak said:


> Wow, PC -> Tivo doesn't work?!? I'm sure glad I heard that before I switched to Hydra. That's FAR more important to me than Vox... No upgrading for me for a while. I'm a bit miffed that I asked this question of Ted twice--along with other people--and Ted avoided answering. That's a pretty big bug to have and not mention. It makes me wonder what else is broken. Well, I guess we'll find out in the next few days. My thanks in advance to all the early adopters out there for blazing the trail. Once Hydra is actually working properly I'll look at upgrading.


I'm sorry you feel like I haven't answered you. It took me a while to get everything setup on my system. I am still trying to figure out what the PC->TiVo situation is. Sounds like a good idea for you to wait on upgrading.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeguy

bricketh said:


> Not sure how much extra space there will be for 4 extra programmable buttons, without making some interesting choices with the number pad at the more rounded bottom of the peanut. The Netflix button would have to go (which would probably have little impact to a lot of folks, from what I have read about its inclusion), but as the remote stands, there is little room to add four more buttons without some serious changes.


Under the number pad at the bottom, in an upturning crescent.


----------



## tim_m

i think i have a good question for the user with the vox already. Can you use the voice function to tell it to connect to the tivo service to get guide data?


----------



## tim_m

thyname said:


> Create One Pass menu comes up when I say that


Just to expand on this, from there can you say record only new episodes and confirm to create the one pass?


----------



## TiVo_Ted

thyname said:


> P.S. the Voice button is not working. Got the following error code:
> 
> View attachment 31177


Just to follow up, the reason you received this error is that we had not activated voice groups for customers yet. You weren't supposed to be getting boxes until tomorrow. By tomorrow morning, nobody should run into this error.


----------



## tim_m

TiVo_Ted said:


> Just to follow up, the reason you received this error is that we had not activated voice groups for customers yet. You weren't supposed to be getting boxes until tomorrow. By tomorrow morning, nobody should run into this error.


Don't you just love when vendors jump the gun and create extra work for you?


----------



## 714TV

When can we update our Tivo Bolt to Hydra?


----------



## watstein

Here is the Link to upgrade to Hydra
Early Access Request


----------



## tim_m

714TV said:


> When can we update our Tivo Bolt to Hydra?


As soon as Ted posts the link in the update thread.


----------



## watstein

tim_m said:


> As soon as Ted posts the link in the update thread.


I just posted the link
Early Access Request


----------



## tim_m

watstein said:


> I just posted the link
> Early Access Request


Thanks Ted, very much appreciate it. I know this i gonna be a long night for you.


----------



## watstein

tim_m said:


> Thanks Ted, very much appreciate it. I know this i gonna be a long night for you.


lol im not ted i would assume he would post it in the morning but your welcome


----------



## tim_m

watstein said:


> lol im not ted i would assume he would post it in the morning but your welcome


lol oops.


----------



## 714TV

watstein said:


> Here is the Link to upgrade to Hydra
> Early Access Request


thank you


----------



## tim_m

Gonna hold out a little bit. Not sure if my elderly mom is still awake watching tv and don't want to interrupt her if she is.


----------



## jmccorm

I'd be interested in how responsive the new interface is. I occasionally have those moments where the TiVo is sluggish on accepting input from the remote (on a TiVo bolt) and even worse the times that it follows up by repeating the keypress it originally hesitated on. Is that gone for good in the new update, because that alone will get me to switch without hesitation!


----------



## sdpadres

Just submitted my request to update. Will let you know when I get the download. Says it can take 24-48 hours though. Hopefully it's more like the 2-3 hours Ted mentioned.


----------



## 714TV

I submitted mine too.


----------



## mbernste

tim_m said:


> Gonna hold out a little bit. Not sure if my elderly mom is still awake watching tv and don't want to interrupt her if she is.


It's not instantaneous. It can take several hours before you get the new guide.


----------



## tim_m

Ok submitted mine too. Lets see how long this takes. Interesting it says the mini will be upgraded automatically. I was under the impression it required user action.


----------



## mbernste

The new experience is downloading to my box now. I'll report back once its done. I suspect it will take a while.


----------



## tim_m

mbernste said:


> The new experience is downloading to my box now. I'll report back once its done. I suspect it will take a while.


How long ago did you submit your request?


----------



## tim_m

Mine is downloading now as well.


----------



## 714TV

Mine finished downloading, restarting my Tivo Bolt Plus


----------



## tim_m

Rebooting mine now.


----------



## krkaufman

tim_m said:


> Interesting it says the mini will be upgraded automatically. I was under the impression it required user action.


Minis will be upgraded or downgraded based on the software version on their host DVR.


----------



## 714TV

Just need to get to use to the keys on my Harmony remote with the new Hydra


----------



## mbernste

Like the others, my box is pending restart. Restarting now. Let's see how this goes.


----------



## 714TV

Any quick way to delete the entire folder?


----------



## mrizzo80

714TV said:


> Any quick way to delete the entire folder?


Not sure about Hydra, but hitting "Clear" on remote works on the current software.


----------



## soremekun

I wonder if the processing of upgrade requests is manual or automatic. I submitted over two hours ago.


----------



## 714TV

mrizzo80 said:


> Not sure about Hydra, but hitting "Clear" on remote works on the current software.[/QUOTET
> 
> I like the new looks of Hydra, but functionality of the old ui was easier


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

soremekun said:


> I wonder if the processing of upgrade requests is manual or automatic. I submitted over two hours ago.


Automatic but not instant. Tivo.com Hydra requests can take a few hours since service numbers are processed in bunches at a time.


----------



## mbernste

Upgraded pretty quickly for me.


----------



## mbernste

It's definitely going to take some getting used to. I find the navigation to be a bit more klunky but it could be because I'm still not used to it. I do find it takes more keypresses to get to what I want.


----------



## cherry ghost

Can you toggle the live tv window on/off when in menus?


----------



## mbernste

Yep. Same way you did on Quattro.


----------



## generaltso

mbernste said:


> Yep. Same way you did on Quattro.


Quattro? I thought the code name for Gen3 was Encore? Which version was Quattro?


----------



## mbernste

Pretty sure the 3rd generation was Quattro.


----------



## cherry ghost

cherry ghost said:


> Can you toggle the live tv window on/off when in menus?





mbernste said:


> Yep. Same way you did on Quattro.


Last requests,

Not that I don't trust Ted, but can you try some S P S codes?

What does the menu for "ADVANCE & REPLAY Button Behaviors" now show?


----------



## sdpadres

Houston we have a problem.....my Tivo Roamio updated with no issues. My minis no such luck. I've rebooted both minis. It takes you to the old UI and then my screens go blank. Anyone else have the same issue? Any recommendations on how to fix this?


----------



## tim_m

sdpadres said:


> Houston we have a problem.....my Tivo Roamio updated with no issues. My minis no such luck. I've rebooted both minis. It takes you to the old UI and then my screens go blank. Anyone else have the same issue? Any recommendations on how to fix this?


Same and don't have a resolution. Pushing the buttons brings it back up for a second.


----------



## generaltso

mbernste said:


> Pretty sure the 3rd generation was Quattro.


A word that means 4 is an odd choice for something in its 3rd generation. I wonder what Encore is then.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Encore = Quattro for all intents and purposes. Ted or a developer would have to explain the specific difference. I know that Encore was the nickname for the original 2010 HDUI. Maybe Quattro is the Bolt specific blue/silver, or the transition from Flash to Adobe AIR, or the transition from AIR to Haxe... I should shut up now.


----------



## krkaufman

What software versions are reported for Hydra/gen4 for the various boxes?

p.s. Probably simplest to just keep referring to previous UI as gen3, since that's what's consistently been used throughout the thread and resulted in zero whatchatalkinbout replies.


----------



## CoxInPHX

sdpadres said:


> Houston we have a problem.....my Tivo Roamio updated with no issues. My minis no such luck. I've rebooted both minis. It takes you to the old UI and then my screens go blank. Anyone else have the same issue? Any recommendations on how to fix this?





tim_m said:


> Same and don't have a resolution. Pushing the buttons brings it back up for a second.


Disconnect the Ethernet cable and select a different Host, I was also stuck in a black screen when trying to upgrade a Mini.


----------



## mbernste

Anyone know how to view what's on the other tuners? Also apparently I am not able to record NY1. It says "recording not permitted." Very odd.


----------



## krkaufman

mbernste said:


> Anyone know how to view what's on the other tuners?


Right arrow when viewing a program. (Then Up or Down, and then OK/Select to choose another tuner.)


----------



## tim_m

And it's live on my mini. Just took a little patience.


----------



## CoxInPHX

mbernste said:


> Anyone know how to view what's on the other tuners? Also apparently I am not able to record NY1. It says "recording not permitted." Very odd.


Right Arrow brings up the Tuner tiles, only 3 are displayed.


----------



## bricketh

For those with Hydra, can you double-press the TiVo button to go straight to My Shows, like in previous OS?


----------



## krkaufman

bricketh said:


> For those with Hydra, can you double-press the TiVo button to go straight to My Shows, like in previous OS?


Yes; that was even part of the teaser videos.


----------



## bricketh

krkaufman said:


> Yes; that was even part of the teaser videos.


Thanks! I had watched that video before, but I guess I just don't remember that. I was concerned due to the comment of more presses to get to different thinks, so wasn't sure if that feature was removed (even though I know it is still extra scrolling to get to the All Shows list).


----------



## generaltso

Is there reason to believe that Hydra will or will not work on a TiVo with an upgraded drive? I have an 8TB drive in my Roamio Pro.


----------



## bricketh

krkaufman said:


> Yes; that was even part of the teaser videos.


I just went back and watched the Margret video showcasing Hydra, and I didn't see any mention of pressing TiVo twice to access My Shows, she just showed selecting My Shows from the navigation list. Is there a different "teaser" video you are referring to?


----------



## JoeKustra

CoxInPHX said:


> Right Arrow brings up the Tuner tiles, only 3 are displayed.


The Right and Down (or Info button and Down) shows what is on the other tuners. The program banner shows you what's on the tuner you are using. To get down to the weeds, Use Help, Account & System Info, Diagnostics. That displays all information about your tuners.


----------



## krkaufman

bricketh said:


> I just went back and watched the Margret video showcasing Hydra, and I didn't see any mention of pressing TiVo twice to access My Shows, she just showed selecting My Shows from the navigation list. Is there a different "teaser" video you are referring to?


I believe the one just released. But I can confirm, separately, that My Shows is accessible via the TiVo button.

p.s. I can't find the video, at the moment, and it's gonna bug me 'till I do.


----------



## HighTechMN

Apologies if I missed this in the thread, but once I force a service connection (assuming TiVo has processed my early access request) will the new UI automatically/immediately start installing or is there another step required?


----------



## idksmy

If your update request has been processed, it will begin installing when you connect. You do not need to do anything.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

idksmy said:


> If your update request has been processed, it will begin installing. You do not need to do anything.


I had to restart the box...


----------



## idksmy

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I had to restart the box...


Which is normal with a software update.


----------



## sdpadres

Anyone else having an issue on their mini where it reboots if you left arrow for favorite channels?


----------



## bricketh

krkaufman said:


> I believe the one just released. But I can confirm, separately, that My Shows is accessible via the TiVo button.
> 
> p.s. I can't find the video, at the moment, and it's gonna bug me 'till I do.


Thanks krkaufman.

If anyone is using Hydra on a Roamio (plus or pro) please post your thoughts on the performance, including snappiness of the UI.


----------



## aaronwt

bricketh said:


> Thanks krkaufman.
> 
> If anyone is using Hydra on a Roamio (plus or pro) please post your thoughts on the performance, including snappiness of the UI.


I plan on having Hydra put on a couple of Bolts and a Roamio with a 3TB drive installed. But I only signed up a little before 9AM EDT. So hopefully everything will be ready to upgrade when I get home this afternoon.


----------



## idksmy

What is the software version for Hydra?


----------



## bricketh

aaronwt said:


> I plan on having Hydra put on a couple of Bolts and a Roamio with a 3TB drive installed. But I only signed up a little before 9AM EDT. So hopefully everything will be ready to upgrade when I get home this afternoon.


Thanks aaronwt, I also posted this query on Zatz Hydra Heads Up comments, so either place you reply, I will see it. I'm still not ready to take the plunge, but am hopeful that if/when I do, it will run well!


----------



## compnurd

Runs pretty well on my minis


----------



## mrizzo80

bricketh said:


> Thanks krkaufman.
> 
> If anyone is using Hydra on a Roamio (plus or pro) please post your thoughts on the performance, including snappiness of the UI.


It's pretty good; definitely better than I anticipated. I was worried all the graphics would really slow the UI down (or, better put, give the _impression _of a slow UI while the images populate slowly after the screen loads). It's tough to make a blanket statement since everything is so new. After the novelty of a brand new UI wears off, things may feel slower than they do today.

Some of the screen transitions are a bit slow, but I'd imagine they can tackle those issues as time permits. (This is similar to, say, a brand new release of iOS where things aren't as snappy as you'd want.)

One thing that feels unexpectedly slow is simply tabbing up and down on the textual menu options in TiVo Central.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

idksmy said:


> Which is normal with a software update.


Normal, but still something you have to do...


----------



## Cheezmo

So, the mini problems people are having are making me hesitant as I don't want to brick it.

For those who have gotten their mini's to upgrade properly, is there some sequence that is known to work well, such as requesting the upgrade on the Mini first, then the main Tivo (Bolt+ in my case) later, or the other way around? Is it just when you request them both at the same time that the Mini goes into this black screen, stuck situation?


----------



## idksmy

Essentially, the process to get Hydra is the same as what you do to get new Tivo software early. The only difference is you do not have to enter your TSN on a Priority page, you select from a list of your TSNs Tivo knows about. You also have to check a box that you understand you will lose recordings, etc., to revert.


----------



## compnurd

Cheezmo said:


> So, the mini problems people are having are making me hesitant as I don't want to brick it.
> 
> For those who have gotten their mini's to upgrade properly, is there some sequence that is known to work well, such as requesting the upgrade on the Mini first, then the main Tivo (Bolt+ in my case) later, or the other way around? Is it just when you request them both at the same time that the Mini goes into this black screen, stuck situation?


If you have not done your bolt yet. I would add all of your tsns for the upgrade and download it on your minis first. Then do your bolt


----------



## aaronwt

That didn't take long. Less than half an hour to hit the boxes. FOr the few minutes I've looked at Hydra, so far it seems like a big improvement. I'll need to dive deeper when I get home this afternoon.


----------



## markjrenna

idksmy said:


> What is the software version for Hydra?


21.7.2.RC7


----------



## Slopokdave

aaronwt said:


> That didn't take long. Less than half an hour to hit the boxes. FOr the few minutes I've looked at Hydra, so far it seems like a big improvement. I'll need to dive deeper when I get home this afternoon.


I've been waiting for 3.5hrs.... hmm :/


----------



## HerronScott

cherry ghost said:


> I was fine with no Live Guide and no clock, but no PC->TiVo is my deal breaker.


Ted,

Same here for me. Do you have any information that you can provide us on the direction and timing on restoring this functionality?

Does playing music from your PC through TiVo Desktop (or pyTiVo) work or is that also missing?

Scott


----------



## ajwees41

HerronScott said:


> Ted,
> 
> Same here for me. Do you have any information that you can provide us on the direction and timing on restoring this functionality?
> 
> Does playing music from your PC through TiVo Desktop (or pyTiVo) work or is that also missing?
> 
> Scott


he only posted that last night give him some time.


----------



## y2jdmbfan

So am I wasting my money right now if I want to by a Mini VOX to replace my last gen regular Mini in my bedroom? Bedroom TV is Pioneer Elite Plasma 1080P, with no apps. The slow speed of the apps on the Mini is the reason I want to replace it, but it sounds like it might not connect properly to my Roamio Pro or Bolt.


----------



## atmuscarella

y2jdmbfan said:


> So am I wasting my money right now if I want to by a Mini VOX to replace my last gen regular Mini in my bedroom? Bedroom TV is Pioneer Elite Plasma 1080P, with no apps. The slow speed of the apps on the Mini is the reason I want to replace it, but it sounds like it might not connect properly to my Roamio Pro or Bolt.


The Min VOX will work just fine with either your Roamio Pro or Bolt, it just has to have the UI that the box it is connected to does, so if you are staying with the older UI you will not have voice on the new Mini VOX.


----------



## mbernste

bricketh said:


> Thanks krkaufman.
> 
> If anyone is using Hydra on a Roamio (plus or pro) please post your thoughts on the performance, including snappiness of the UI.


I have a 1st generation Roamio and its very snappy.


----------



## mbernste

Video I took of the new interface on my Roamio. Please excuse the poor production quality but I was using an iPad.
TiVo Hydra.MOV


----------



## mbernste

Someone please correct me if I am wrong, but I don't think you can sort the grid guide by channel name anymore.


----------



## Jackamus

mbernste said:


> Video I took of the new interface on my Roamio. Please excuse the poor production quality but I was using an iPad.
> TiVo Hydra.MOV


Thanks for the video. It's a little hard to tell from the video. But do the menus respond quickly as compared to running the previous version? Do all the apps like Netflix, HBO, Amazon and Hulu work?


----------



## TonyD79

mbernste said:


> Video I took of the new interface on my Roamio. Please excuse the poor production quality but I was using an iPad.
> TiVo Hydra.MOV


Thank you. Better than the one done for demo a while back.


----------



## mbernste

The menus respond very quickly. The only issue I have is just getting used to the new interface (TiVo fast, human slow). I didn't test all the apps yet, but HBO and Plex work well. One *new* feature that I _really_ like is the ability to start an HBO show that you tune 2/3 of the way in from the beginning. There's an on-screen button that essentially takes you to the movie's bookmark in HBO Go to start the movie/show from the beginning.


----------



## cherry ghost

mbernste said:


> Someone please correct me if I am wrong, but I don't think you can sort the grid guide by channel name anymore.


What does "A options" show?


----------



## mbernste

cherry ghost said:


> What does "A options" show?


Date, time, category, channels (channel list, favorites, category) and show channel logos.


----------



## mbernste

mbernste said:


> Date, time, category, channels (channel list, favorites, category) and show channel logos.


At least its not just me. Hopefully they will restore this option. I can understand how this option wouldn't be high on their feature list.


----------



## TonyD79

mbernste said:


> The menus respond very quickly. The only issue I have is just getting used to the new interface (TiVo fast, human slow). I didn't test all the apps yet, but HBO and Plex work well. One *new* feature that I _really_ like is the ability to start an HBO show that you tune 2/3 of the way in from the beginning. There's an on-screen button that essentially takes you to the movie's bookmark in HBO Go to start the movie/show from the beginning.


I have always had the option when going to an HBO show to resume or start over from my TiVo's. It's built into the hbo app itself.


----------



## mbernste

It is an option that comes up when you tune to the live channel. That wasn't something that came up in the old interface.


----------



## TonyD79

mbernste said:


> It is an option that comes up when you tune to the live channel. That wasn't something that came up in the old interface.


Oh. Like the directv rewind?


----------



## JayMan747

mbernste said:


> I didn't test all the apps yet, but HBO and Plex work well. One *new* feature that I _really_ like is the ability to start an HBO show that you tune 2/3 of the way in from the beginning. There's an on-screen button that essentially takes you to the movie's bookmark in HBO Go to start the movie/show from the beginning.


This sounds like a really cool feature, that hopefully will be brought to other Apps!!!


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Ah yes, it's called "Start Over". If a program is available on demand, it'll launch into an app. Only seeing HBO so far, but it's probably just a matter of waiting for something on netflix/amazon/vod to air.


----------



## TonyD79

JayMan747 said:


> This sounds like a really cool feature, that hopefully will be brought to other Apps!!!


It is. Individual providers have had that for a while. Directv was first but others do it as well. For a third party box to provide it, that is pretty cool. It should be extensible to other apps and even things like
Comcast on demand.


----------



## ajwees41

TonyD79 said:


> It is. Individual providers have had that for a while. Directv was first but others do it as well. For a third party box to provide it, that is pretty cool. It should be extensible to other apps and even things like
> Comcast on demand.


how would work for ondemand shows not currently airing on the channel?


----------



## mbernste

TonyD79 said:


> Oh. Like the directv rewind?


I'm not familiar with DirectTV so I can't say, but its similar to a feature that i remember seeing advertised by Time-Warner cable.


----------



## cwoody222

My Mini (not Vox model) is hosed. My Roamio updated but now my Mini will just do a spinning blue "One Moment" and then go to black. I can't even get to the Network menu to try a connection. I tried a reboot already. HELP!


----------



## TonyD79

ajwees41 said:


> how would work for ondemand shows not currently airing on the channel?


It wouldn't. It is for when you tune into a show that is airing now but want to go back to the beginning.

I'm guessing based upon how it works on others.


----------



## TonyD79

mbernste said:


> I'm not familiar with DirectTV so I can't say, but its similar to a feature that i remember seeing advertised by Time-Warner cable.


On directv, if a show has an on demand that you can go back to the beginning, there is a little rewind icon and you are prompted when you tune to it.


----------



## idksmy

cwoody222 said:


> My Mini (not Vox model) is hosed. My Roamio updated but now my Mini will just do a spinning blue "One Moment" and then go to black. I can't even get to the Network menu to try a connection. I tried a reboot already. HELP!


What series Mini?


----------



## cwoody222

cwoody222 said:


> My Mini (not Vox model) is hosed. My Roamio updated but now my Mini will just do a spinning blue "One Moment" and then go to black. I can't even get to the Network menu to try a connection. I tried a reboot already. HELP!


If I do reboot I can access the menus for a minute or two - but the screen flickers as it puts a spinning "One Moment" every second or so. But after about a minute of access it stops responding and goes back to just black. Pressing TiVo to wake it back up just brings up "One Moment" again and then back to black.

I wouldn't recommend updating a Mini! Does NOT work as advertised. My setup is hosed. Thanks, TiVo. Horrible experience so far.


----------



## cwoody222

idksmy said:


> What series Mini?


2nd gen? It has an RF remote.


----------



## cwoody222

I did go ahead and expressly request the update to my Mini TSN... not that I can get to a menu to do a connection.


----------



## Diana Collins

cwoody222 said:


> My Mini (not Vox model) is hosed. My Roamio updated but now my Mini will just do a spinning blue "One Moment" and then go to black. I can't even get to the Network menu to try a connection. I tried a reboot already. HELP!


Had the same problem...fortunately, I only upgraded one Roamio. If you disconnect the cable (MOCA) or Ethernet, and reboot, you can get to the DVR Connection. I had to tell the Mini I no longer had the upgraded TiVo, then connect the network, and then select the other Roamio. But the one mini I want to upgrade, won't connect. Eventually, you get an opera error that the url was invalid.


----------



## idksmy

cwoody222 said:


> 2nd gen? It has an RF remote.


I have a Mini Series4, but have a Mini Vox on order.

I wonder if this is a problem on all Minis or just specific models?


----------



## cwoody222

Diana Collins said:


> Had the same problem...fortunately, I only upgraded one Roamio. If you disconnect the cable (MOCA) or Ethernet, and reboot, you can get to the DVR Connection. I had to tell the Mini I no longer had the upgraded TiVo, then connect the network, and then select the other Roamio. But the one mini I want to upgrade, won't connect. Eventually, you get an opera error that the url was invalid.


Yes, I got that Opera error as well.

WTF, TiVo?!


----------



## cwoody222

And yes, once I disconnect my MOCA the system is responsive. Just can't do anything.

I wonder if I disconnect my updated Roamio and then reconnect the Mini once it has it's upgrade orders from TiVo Mothership, it will update and all be well.

Either way, this seems like a major issue. So much for "your Mini will just upgrade automatically".


----------



## y2jdmbfan

thyname said:


> I have no idea why the Mini Vox 4K arrived today. Saturday 10/28.
> 
> Anyways, I'll take it!
> 
> Up and running, after several hiccups.
> 
> View attachment 31175
> View attachment 31176


Are the apps snappier than the old TiVo minis?


----------



## skoiboy

Has anyone ventured to a retail store and found the remote today?


----------



## thyname

y2jdmbfan said:


> Are the apps snappier than the old TiVo minis?


Yes. Noticeably faster


----------



## Jackamus

I hope I do not regret this. LOL. I took the plunge. Now to wait a couple hours to make the "call" to the Mothership.


----------



## y2jdmbfan

Jackamus said:


> I hope I do not regret this. LOL. I took the plunge. Now to wait a couple hours to make the "call" to the Mothership.


I took only 15 minutes after I requested the updates to be available on manual connection.


----------



## Vincent Bonanno

Mine shipped from Amazon and arrives Monday! 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackamus

y2jdmbfan said:


> I took only 15 minutes after I requested the updates to be available on manual connection.


Thank you. I am about to take the plunge!


----------



## I WANT MORE

cwoody222 said:


> My Mini (not Vox model) is hosed. My Roamio updated but now my Mini will just do a spinning blue "One Moment" and then go to black. I can't even get to the Network menu to try a connection. I tried a reboot already. HELP!


Unplug the mini and plug it back in. It took me 4 or 5 tries but it finally updated.


----------



## n0pa

mbernste said:


> I have a 1st generation Roamio and its very snappy.


 How is the performance with apps? specifically YouTube and Netflix. Any improvement?


----------



## generaltso

n0pa said:


> How is the performance with apps? specifically YouTube and Netflix. Any improvement?


They seem the same to me (on a Roamio Pro).


----------



## y2jdmbfan

Anyone else having a problem seeing recording from other Bolt's or Roamio's in the new interface? I can't see my basement Roamio Pro recording from my living Room Bolt and vice versa.


----------



## generaltso

y2jdmbfan said:


> Anyone else having a problem seeing recording from other Bolt's or Roamio's in the new interface? I can't see my basement Roamio Pro recording from my living Room Bolt and vice versa.


I can see recordings from my other Roamio, but can only stream them, not transfer.


----------



## Diana Collins

cwoody222 said:


> Yes, I got that Opera error as well.
> 
> WTF, TiVo?!


I have my first gen mini working fine now. Had to explicitly add the mini to the "early request" list. Once the download completed and installed I had to reboot twice to get the connection to the upgraded DVR working.

BTW..navigating to the "My Shows" list from a mini running 20.7.4 connected to an upgraded DVR (via Devices on the host DVR) returns an old SD list. I thought I was back on a Series 2 for a moment.


----------



## Mockenrue

My experience so far: I successfully updated my existing Bolt and Mini. Then I tried installing a new Vox Mini. It took me through the guided setup once and installed an "important update". Then it brought me to the guided setup a second time - still with the old interface. It goes through all the steps with green check marks until then end where it throws a "could not verify info" - error S308. Several retries and a power cycle haven't helped.


----------



## KingElvis

I use Control4 universal remotes. I will have to map over the BACK key to really use the new interface (which I like very much so far!). 

If the new Vox Remote is Bluetooth does anyone know if I can still have the Control4 network interface doing its thing but use the Vox remote via Bluetooth in a pinch. The Tivo Bolt is in a closet within Bluetooth range. I don’t think I can use the RF functionality currently if I have Control4 in use. It’s IR only. 

Also, can I get the new Mini and just use that remote with the Bolt?

Thanks!


----------



## jtrippe77

cwoody222 said:


> My Mini (not Vox model) is hosed. My Roamio updated but now my Mini will just do a spinning blue "One Moment" and then go to black. I can't even get to the Network menu to try a connection. I tried a reboot already. HELP!


I'm having the same problem as you. My house I have a bolt and a mini. The bolt updated no problem and the mini finally updated after unplugging and rebooting about 4 to 5 times. Now I'm at my in-laws house and got their bolt working no problem but their three minis after seven reboot still won't work and are doing what you described.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Diana Collins

jtrippe77 said:


> I'm having the same problem as you. My house I have a bolt and a mini. The bolt updated no problem and the mini finally updated after unplugging and rebooting about 4 to 5 times. Now I'm at my in-laws house and got their bolt working no problem but their three minis after seven reboot still won't work and are doing what you described.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You'll need to submit their TSNs and wait for Hydra to be available via a forced network connection.

If you wait long enough on the black screen, you'll get an Opera error page saying that an invalid URL was submitted. I think they have a scripting problem.


----------



## jtrippe77

Diana Collins said:


> You'll need to submit their TSNs and wait for Hydra to be available via a forced network connection. If you wait long enough, you'll get an Opera error page saying that an invalid URL was submitted. I think they have a scripting problem.


I submitted their bolt and three minis. Did get the Opera error on one mini as well. Will keep trying

Update: just got a second mini to work!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyD79

For those in the future. I submitted all three for update. Downloaded at the same time. While my Bolt was rebooting, I rebooted the minis. One came up fine. The other may have but I left it for a while and it may have timed out. I unplugged and it came up fine.


----------



## explet1ve

Diana Collins said:


> I have my first gen mini working fine now. Had to explicitly add the mini to the "early request" list. Once the download completed and installed I had to reboot twice to get the connection to the upgraded DVR working.
> 
> BTW..navigating to the "My Shows" list from a mini running 20.7.4 connected to an upgraded DVR (via Devices on the host DVR) returns an old SD list. I thought I was back on a Series 2 for a moment.


I did not select my Minis when I requested the early access to my Bolt and now when I go back to that page, it says I have no eligible devices to update. Any suggestions? Is there another way to add the minis to the early access list?

Thanks in advance for any assistance!


----------



## markjrenna

I like Gen 4 Much Better! Margret and team should be proud.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

HerronScott said:


> Ted,
> 
> Same here for me. Do you have any information that you can provide us on the direction and timing on restoring this functionality?
> 
> Does playing music from your PC through TiVo Desktop (or pyTiVo) work or is that also missing?
> 
> Scott


I'm sorry, but I haven't had a chance to look into this. I've been focusing on general upgrade issues. Has anyone else tried this functionality?


----------



## Diana Collins

explet1ve said:


> I did not select my Minis when I requested the early access to my Bolt and now when I go back to that page, it says I have no eligible devices to update. Any suggestions? Is there another way to add the minis to the early access list?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any assistance!


I've gone back to the early access page and all my active boxes, that were not already submitted, were listed. Check that they show in your active devices list. They should just show up.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

cwoody222 said:


> My Mini (not Vox model) is hosed. My Roamio updated but now my Mini will just do a spinning blue "One Moment" and then go to black. I can't even get to the Network menu to try a connection. I tried a reboot already. HELP!


Just DM'd you


----------



## TonyD79

markjrenna said:


> I like Gen 4 Much Better! Margret and team should be proud.


Overall, yes.

There are a few nuances but so far it is pretty consistent.

I still prefer lists to tiles for things like my recordings and would like options in that but the overall navigation is pretty clean.


----------



## cwoody222

My Mini is back up and running. Had to take the upgraded Roamio offline so the Mini would stop freaking out. I requested the update for the Mini via the update page (I had not done so originally) and about 90 minutes later it downloaded the update. Now it will play nice with the Roamio again.

Initially the Mini wouldn't tune live TV; told me there was a Cable Card problem. But it would play recordings. A reboot brought back live TV.

A rough update, unfortunately


----------



## CoxInPHX

TonyD79 said:


> I still prefer lists to tiles for things like my recordings and would like options in that but the overall navigation is pretty clean.


You can turn Tiles Off for My Shows.

Menu > Settings > User Preferences > My Shows Options
Show Episode Strip: No
Go to episode list: Yes


----------



## explet1ve

TiVo_Ted said:


> Just DM'd you


Same here Ted, 3 Minis in the loop trying to connect to an upgraded 500GB BOLT. Anything you can do to help would be appreciated.



Diana Collins said:


> I've gone back to the early access page and all my active boxes, that were not already submitted, were listed. Check that they show in your active devices list. They should just show up.


Thanks Diana, just checked again and none of my boxes are there any longer. Says I have no eligible devices, very odd. Thanks for trying!


----------



## Nak

TiVo_Ted said:


> I'm sorry you feel like I haven't answered you. It took me a while to get everything setup on my system. I am still trying to figure out what the PC->TiVo situation is. Sounds like a good idea for you to wait on upgrading.


I apologize for blaming you Ted. I guess you have your hands full figuring this out. I am amazed though that Tivo is releasing Hydra without warning customers about some of it's VERY serious shortcomings. People following this thread and Zatz will be forewarned, but everyone else will not. Even people reading this thread might miss the warning; it's a very big thread. Not everyone is going to be able to wade through the whole thing. There are going to be a lot of hard feelings against Tivo in the coming weeks...


----------



## jtrippe77

Diana Collins said:


> You'll need to submit their TSNs and wait for Hydra to be available via a forced network connection.
> 
> If you wait long enough on the black screen, you'll get an Opera error page saying that an invalid URL was submitted. I think they have a scripting problem.


After a few more reboots all are working! Loving the new interface. Seems more modern. Is there anyway to adjust the height of the grid guide. Guide? I guess I'm asking if you could make each channel listing wider from top to bottom for a larger font. They seem narrow but I guess that was the same on the old software

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## foghorn2

Leave the Hydra guide the way it is!!


----------



## Cheezmo

explet1ve said:


> Thanks Diana, just checked again and none of my boxes are there any longer. Says I have no eligible devices, very odd. Thanks for trying!


If you had previously submitted them, they will no longer be listed (no need to do it a second time).


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Since Ted seems to be monitoring this thread, is there a way to roll back to the old UI yet? If I reset my Roamio does that just erase everything and reinstall Hydra?


----------



## aaronwt

mbernste said:


> Video I took of the new interface on my Roamio. Please excuse the poor production quality but I was using an iPad.
> TiVo Hydra.MOV


I'm also seeing the same snappiness on my 3TB Roamio.


----------



## aaronwt

Slopokdave said:


> I've been waiting for 3.5hrs.... hmm :/


I added my other TiVos a few minutes before 3PM EDT. I just checked, 40 minutes after adding them to the update list, they have now downloaded the Hydra update. I am in the process of rebooting now.


----------



## Jed1

I decided to go all in on Hydra and submitted both my Roamios for the upgrade. Never used the live guide and did stop using any transfer to desktop program when I had to do a clean install of Windows 10 last January so I really don't care about that anymore. I got into the habit of watch and delete and don't store any programs anymore.
I do hope they fix the ability to set 1P's from another DVR as I do use that feature.
Both units are downloading now.........


----------



## aaronwt

Luckily my Gen 1 Mini updated without any issues. My newer RF remote with RF dongle is still working like before


----------



## idksmy

aaronwt said:


> Luckily my Gen 1 Mini updated without any issues. My newer RF remote with RF dongle is still working like before


Did they update before, or after, the Roamio/Bolt they were connected to?


----------



## aaronwt

idksmy said:


> Did they update before, or after, the Roamio/Bolt they were connected to?


I used the update page to add them to the update list. I updated the mini to Hydra before I updated the Host Bolt to Hydra. I had read about issues some people were having so I wanted to make sure my Mini had Hydra before the Host TiVo had it.


----------



## aaronwt

I'm glad my 4TB Bolt also updated to Hydra without any issues. Since that is my main TiVo. My Mini connects to that Bolt.


----------



## TBoyd

I have a Tivo Roamio Plus and just updated to the new Hydra interface after a short wait to have my box approved to update after entering a request earlier today.

My Roamio Plus seems pretty frisky with the new interface so no issues with it responding.

I like the overall look and philosophy of the new U.I. but am pushed back by the requirement (give us an option) to use the GRID guide, being a long time LIVE guide proponent. Yes, MAYBE I'll get used to things as they are now.

I'm struggling a bit to figure out which keys to press to go where, but I'm guessing I'll get the hang of it over the next day or two. I'm am flummoxed by no apparent way to go BACK to a previous menu once entering certain menu points (seem to have to press the TIVO button to go all the way back to the top menu pick).

I really like the up/down/left/right arrow options.

I do save certain recorded programs to my PC and find that pyTivo will still download programs to my PC just fine for the moment.

Yes I'll probably buy a new VOX remote too, if I arrive too late for next Saturday's event to get a free one.

All in all, a good effort. THANKS, Tivo! Looking forward to more!

T


----------



## longrider

TBoyd said:


> I'm struggling a bit to figure out which keys to press to go where, but I'm guessing I'll get the hang of it over the next day or two. I'm am flummoxed by no apparent way to go BACK to a previous menu once entering certain menu points (seem to have to press the TIVO button to go all the way back to the top menu pick).
> 
> T


The back button has replaced the left arrow to go back. For me this means I have to figure out what button on my Harmony I want to reprogram to Back


----------



## TBoyd

longrider said:


> The back button has replaced the left arrow to go back. For me this means I have to figure out what button on my Harmony I want to reprogram to Back


That HELPED. THANKS!


----------



## y2jdmbfan

TiVo_Ted said:


> Just to follow up, the reason you received this error is that we had not activated voice groups for customers yet. You weren't supposed to be getting boxes until tomorrow. By tomorrow morning, nobody should run into this error.


My new Mini VOX is getting the D404 error. Any hints?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Looks like Clear and Delete Everything is non functional in Hydra, if you click it it just hangs and does not prompt you to acknowledge, etc. Same with Clear Guide Data/To Do List and Clear Thumbs/Suggestions. I also posted this in another thread but copying here for reference.


----------



## I WANT MORE

Did I miss something? I thought the Premiers were included.


----------



## Nak

Wow, the new Mini Vox is not working so well for me. Setup went fine, linked it to a Bolt+, No hydra on the Bolt+, got the main menu on the Mini--Hydra--then the mini goes to a black screen. If I press the menu button, sometimes I'll get a blue screen with a large blue arrow. That's it. I can't access anything on the mini, it has not asked if I want to downgrade the UI. The Bolt shows no indication it has linked. The mini main menu, for the short time it appears, does show tiles of shows residing on the bolt so I guess they are talking. Not a great experience at all. BTW, connected through Moca.


----------



## JACKASTOR

Mikeguy said:


> Love that backlighting, as well as learning capability! Just call it the Slide Pro Uber Vox remote, covering all functionality!


Don't forget to add the Soft Ice Cream dispenser as well to the remote.


----------



## atmuscarella

I WANT MORE said:


> Did I miss something? I thought the Premiers were included.


It has been pretty clear form the beginning that Premiers were not going to get Hydra.


----------



## TonyD79

JACKASTOR said:


> Don't forget to add the Soft Ice Cream dispenser as well to the remote.


Shrimp dispenser.


----------



## Nak

I finally got the messga to downgrade the mini--after a couple of hours screwing with it. Multiple re-boots on both machines, etc. Anyways, I finally gave up, but let it run. After about 30 minutes of a black screen, it finally came up with the offer to downgrade. It's doing that now; I hope it works from here on out.


----------



## Jed1

Both Roamios upgraded with out issue. Will take a while to get used to as I keep hitting the left arrow to back up instead of the zoom/exit button. Most features of TiVo Central are still there but will take time to get used to the new locations.

Bugs that I have so far are:
1. Can't exit TiVo Central with the exit button as I get the bong sound when I push the button. This only worked on time when I reboot after that I have use the Live TV button or I set a short cut by using the 5 button.
2. The multiple resolutions don't work as it is stuck on 720p. I can get it to switch to 1080i by unchecking 720p and exiting the settings menu but now the resolutions just stay at 1080i. I did check to see if 1080p24 works with VUDU and it does work and this also helped to partially resolve my resolution issues as now the HD channels do switch between 720p and 1080i, but I can't get the 480i and 480p resolutions to work on the SD channels. The SD channels will stay at whatever HD resolution you where on.
My receiver does recognize the audio changes between the 2 channel Dolby stereo and 5 channel Dolby digital so the resolution problem is not with the receiver just with the TiVo itself. These are the two bugs so far.

The one feature that I do miss is the ability to set recordings on the other DVR. This was a handy feature as if I seen something I wanted to record I can set it to record on the other DVR by going into the devices and selecting the other TiVo and then bring up the guide and set the recording or 1Pass.


----------



## KingElvis

KingElvis said:


> I use Control4 universal remotes. I will have to map over the BACK key to really use the new interface (which I like very much so far!).
> 
> If the new Vox Remote is Bluetooth does anyone know if I can still have the Control4 network interface doing its thing but use the Vox remote via Bluetooth in a pinch. The Tivo Bolt is in a closet within Bluetooth range. I don't think I can use the RF functionality currently if I have Control4 in use. It's IR only.
> 
> Also, can I get the new Mini and just use that remote with the Bolt?
> 
> Thanks!


I answered some of my own questions by heading down to Best Buy and grabbing the 4K Mini. I paired the Vox remote that came with it to my Bolt via Bluetooth and it works just fine and does not interfere with the Control4 setup. I am using my Old Mini's remote with the Vox Mini for now.

My old Mini (gen 2) seemed to run the Hydra interface just fine after the update but I'm all in on 4K so I thought, why not? It seems plenty fast but I haven't run any apps. I have Apple TV 4K so I won't be using the apps much.

Did live TV play while using the guide on the old Tivo mini? I feel like it didn't but I'm too lazy to hook it back up and compare. It's definitely there now.


----------



## najenagold

Just unboxed the Tivo Mini Vox for everyone with the old Gen1 for comparison:


----------



## Nak

Houston, we have a problem. Don't get the new mini if you want to use PC-> Tivo with ANY interface. Also, a LOT of apps are missing. First, I downgraded the Mini so I could keep PC -> Tivo transfers. (not available in Hydra.) Guess what? It's not available on the new mini after downgrading either. You can get "My Music" & "My Photos" transfers, but no video. I tried it with both Tivo desktop and with PyTivo. Second, there are THREE APPS available after downgrading. Netflix, Youtube and Pandora. That's it. No option to manage apps, no xfinity, no Plex. Nothing but those three apps. I'd like to use Hydra, but PC -> Tivo video transfers aren't available there either. So it's back to the store with this Mini Vox. What a waste of a Sunday. I'm not happy Tivo.


----------



## Dan203

Nak said:


> Houston, we have a problem. Don't get the new mini if you want to use PC-> Tivo with ANY interface. Also, a LOT of apps are missing. First, I downgraded the Mini so I could keep PC -> Tivo transfers. (not available in Hydra.) Guess what? It's not available on the new mini after downgrading either. You can get "My Music" & "My Photos" transfers, but no video. I tried it with both Tivo desktop and with PyTivo. Second, there are THREE APPS available after downgrading. Netflix, Youtube and Pandora. That's it. No option to manage apps, no xfinity, no Plex. Nothing but those three apps. I'd like to use Hydra, but PC -> Tivo video transfers aren't available there either. So it's back to the store with this Mini Vox. What a waste of a Sunday. I'm not happy Tivo.


Minis never supported PC transfers. Minis only support streaming.


----------



## atmuscarella

Nak said:


> Houston, we have a problem. Don't get the new mini if you want to use PC-> Tivo with ANY interface. Also, a LOT of apps are missing. First, I downgraded the Mini so I could keep PC -> Tivo transfers. (not available in Hydra.) Guess what? It's not available on the new mini after downgrading either. You can get "My Music" & "My Photos" transfers, but no video. I tried it with both Tivo desktop and with PyTivo. Second, there are THREE APPS available after downgrading. Netflix, Youtube and Pandora. That's it. No option to manage apps, no xfinity, no Plex. Nothing but those three apps. I'd like to use Hydra, but PC -> Tivo video transfers aren't available there either. So it's back to the store with this Mini Vox. What a waste of a Sunday. I'm not happy Tivo.


Ted (TiVo_Ted) noted that the apps where coming as some had to be rewritten for the Mini VOX's new hardware. However it is unclear if the PC to TiVo transfer issue will be fixed or not. So I would pay attention to what happens as time goes on, your issues maybe resolved in time.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Posted this in another thread but duplicating here also since this has so much visibility/comments. I was able to steal back a tuner from a Mini by selecting it from the available tuners on the right panel on my Roamio. And then that channel (Fox, World Series) was on both my Roamio and Mini even though the Mini no longer had a tuner. And when I changed the channel on the Roamio it changed the channel on the Mini too. So the Mini was basically mirroring the Roamio. This is actually a nice feature to save tuners but doubtful that its intended behavior. Curious to see if others can do this too.


----------



## veg8

y2jdmbfan said:


> My new Mini VOX is getting the D404 error. Any hints?


Same here getting D404 with Mini VOX, my Roamio Pro and other Minis upgraded to Hydra fine.


----------



## TonyD79

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Posted this in another thread but duplicating here also since this has so much visibility/comments. I was able to steal back a tuner from a Mini by selecting it from the available tuners on the right panel on my Roamio. And then that channel (Fox, World Series) was on both my Roamio and Mini even though the Mini no longer had a tuner. And when I changed the channel on the Roamio it changed the channel on the Mini too. So the Mini was basically mirroring the Roamio. This is actually a nice feature to save tuners but doubtful that its intended behavior. Curious to see if others can do this too.


Yup. The mini got a bit balky until I forced play but it worked. And the point in the buffer is separate.


----------



## krkaufman

TonyD79 said:


> I still prefer lists to tiles for things like my recordings and would like options in that but the overall navigation is pretty clean.


One critical feature in Hydra/gen4 for me is the ability to customize the look and operation of the "My Shows" listing, especially being able to remove the episode strip and forcing Hydra to display episode lists for a given show, rather than the strip.

'A' to customize My Shows.


----------



## Nak

Dan203 said:


> Minis never supported PC transfers. Minis only support streaming.


Thanks for that, I never had a mini before this one. When I asked the question, it looked like you could initiate transfers from a PC to the host DVR from the Mini. I did check this: you can initiate a transfer at the host DVR, then stream that to the mini; you don't have to wait for it to finish transferring.

As an interesting note, looking at the Tivo website there is no indication that PC -> Tivo transfers are ever coming to Hydra. The Bolt Vox product page specifically says: "Plex App: Access content from your computer." That is the ONLY reference to content stored on a PC.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Nak said:


> Thanks for that, I never had a mini before this one. When I asked the question, it looked like you could initiate transfers from a PC to the host DVR from the Mini. I did check this: you can initiate a transfer at the host DVR, then stream that to the mini; you don't have to wait for it to finish transferring.
> 
> As an interesting note, looking at the Tivo website there is no indication that PC -> Tivo transfers are ever coming to Hydra. The Bolt Vox product page specifically says: "Plex App: Access content from your computer." That is the ONLY reference to content stored on a PC.


Editing to clarify: I'm not sure this has been an advertised feature for some time but one that was able to be used though the ability has become more restrictive over the years and various UI builds.


----------



## Nak

atmuscarella said:


> Ted (TiVo_Ted) noted that the apps where coming as some had to be rewritten for the Mini VOX's new hardware. However it is unclear if the PC to TiVo transfer issue will be fixed or not. So I would pay attention to what happens as time goes on, your issues maybe resolved in time.


Apps are coming to Hydra, but he never said more apps are coming to the old interface, at least not that I saw. In fact, the tone I'm getting is that all the development is going to Hydra. It doesn't look to me like they are going to spend much--or any--time working on the old interface.

This wouldn't be so bad if Plex was better at serving video. I personally really like it for music, but I don't like the video. Even music playback would be vastly improved if the controls were more like the native Tivo interface. But Video playback is just nowhere close to watching Tivo.


----------



## Nak

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I'm not sure this was ever an advertised feature but one that was able to be used though the ability has become more restrictive over the years and various UI builds.


Absolutely it was an advertised feature. Remember Tivo Desktop?


----------



## atmuscarella

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I'm not sure this was ever an advertised feature but one that was able to be used though the ability has become more restrictive over the years and various UI builds.


Right it was the main feature pre Series 4/HDUI, since then the focus has been streaming not transferring. The only reason I see hope that it will be fixed is because of TiVo_Ted's comments, but I wouldn't hold my breath as nothing has been promised.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Nak said:


> Absolutely it was an advertised feature. Remember Tivo Desktop?


But I think that has been discontinued for a while now right?


----------



## atmuscarella

Nak said:


> Apps are coming to Hydra, but he never said more apps are coming to the old interface, at least not that I saw. In fact, the tone I'm getting is that all the development is going to Hydra. It doesn't look to me like they are going to spend much--or any--time working on the old interface.
> 
> This wouldn't be so bad if Plex was better at serving video. I personally really like it for music, but I don't like the video. Even music playback would be vastly improved if the controls were more like the native Tivo interface. But Video playback is just nowhere close to watching Tivo.


Well he actually said the apps would be coming to the Mini VOX pending updates needed for the new hardware. While I have no way of really knowing I find it hard to believe they are running different apps on Hydra.


----------



## tim_m

cwoody222 said:


> I did go ahead and expressly request the update to my Mini TSN... not that I can get to a menu to do a connection.


Keep hitting zoom and when it comes up each time slowly navigate to network settings and force the connection. Once it's downloaded pull the plug and you'll get it installed. That's how i did it. Very annoying and tedious but it worked.


----------



## tim_m

So far i quite like the new UI. I like that you can customize the look a little like removing the background image and just have light/dark grey. i thought the blue looks out of place. So far its very snappy on my Roamio plus. i like the new info screen and the trick play screen as well as the channel bar when changing channels. i like how they just kinda slide off the screen.


----------



## tim_m

I saw someone else ask a few pages back but didn't notice an answer. Anyone able to get a vox remote in a local store such as best buy today?


----------



## Nak

tim_m said:


> I saw someone else ask a few pages back but didn't notice an answer. Anyone able to get a vox remote in a local store such as best buy today?


I believe the remotes--stand alone-- are being released on the 10th?


----------



## tim_m

Nak said:


> I believe the remotes--stand alone-- are being released on the 10th?


They are shipping today from Amazon and tivo.com and such. So i would think they'd be in stores as well.


----------



## y2jdmbfan

Anyone know how to get Native Resolution back? It seems to be broke in Hydra, even if I have it not set on Auto.


----------



## Nak

PSU_Sudzi said:


> But I think that has been discontinued for a while now right?


I really don't know when they stopped selling it, but I do know that I bought a lifetime license when they were. Regardless, not every feature of Tivo is advertised. Take FF and RR speed. That's not advertised either. But if Tivo suddenly limited speed to the first setting, a lot of people would be upset and sales would suffer. If they are eliminating PC->Tivo transfers, a lot of people will be upset and sales will suffer. How much they will suffer is un-knowable, and Tivo can do whatever they want obviously. At any rate, eliminating such a big feature with no warning is going to upset a lot of people needlessly. That is inarguably correct. They could have put a notice with the upgrade on what you're losing.


----------



## moyekj

Nak said:


> I really don't know when they stopped selling it, but I do know that I bought a lifetime license when they were. Regardless, not every feature of Tivo is advertised. Take FF and RR speed. That's not advertised either. But if Tivo suddenly limited speed to the first setting, a lot of people would be upset and sales would suffer. If they are eliminating PC->Tivo transfers, a lot of people will be upset and sales will suffer. How much they will suffer is un-knowable, and Tivo can do whatever they want obviously. At any rate, eliminating such a big feature with no warning is going to upset a lot of people needlessly. That is inarguably correct. They could have put a notice with the upgrade on what you're losing.


As far as TiVo is concerned they think Plex is a viable replacement, but of course many long time TiVo users would disagree. Given that Tivo-->PC still works there may be some hope that PC-->TiVo may one day return. It's not dissimilar to local HME app launch points not being there but HME still runs. i.e. Most of the hooks are there it's just a portion of the interface that's missing.


----------



## najenagold

Made a video of the Hydra UI if anyone is on the fence =)


----------



## Tone_SF

Hi, first post on TC. Thanks for all the great info here!

I have a Roamio Plus and considering this Hydra upgrade. After searching the thread, I didn't find anyone discussing Tivo Online. I use this quite a lot to watch Tivo shows from my Windows 10 PC. Either this isn't a very popular feature or it just works, so no discussion. Can anyone confirm that shows will stream fine from Hydra to a Chrome browser and Tivo Online? Thanks much


----------



## aaronwt

krkaufman said:


> One critical feature in Hydra/gen4 for me is the ability to customize the look and operation of the "My Shows" listing, especially being able to remove the episode strip and forcing Hydra to display episode lists for a given show, rather than the strip.
> 
> 'A' to customize My Shows.


The episode strip is one of the features I am really liking with Hydra. It is a nice improvement from the old UI. And if one doesn't like it they can turn it off as you mentioned.


----------



## Nak

moyekj said:


> As far as TiVo is concerned they think Plex is a viable replacement, but of course many long time TiVo users would disagree. Given that Tivo-->PC still works there may be some hope that PC-->TiVo may one day return. It's not dissimilar to local HME app launch points not being there but HME still runs. i.e. Most of the hooks are there it's just a portion of the interface that's missing.


You clearly understand it a lot better than I do! LOL... I do hope it returns, or that Plex gets a LOT better. It always makes me shake my head in wonder when tech companies release software upgrades that needlessly gets worse in some areas. I mean, Tivo wants to make money, right? Why eliminate a feature--for no real reason--that your many of your biggest fans consider vital???


----------



## bradleys

Nak said:


> You clearly understand it a lot better than I do! LOL... I do hope it returns, or that Plex gets a LOT better. It always makes me shake my head in wonder when tech companies release software upgrades that needlessly gets worse in some areas. I mean, Tivo wants to make money, right? Why eliminate a feature--for no real reason--that your many of your biggest fans consider vital???


Tivo effectively EOL'ed tramsfers when they implemented MRS. They didn't update any of the screens and have been hobbling the functionality with the last several releases.

Viewing your local (PyTivo) share is the only screen they didn't upgrade with the final Gen3 upgrade - at that point I knew its days were numbered.

I really would love for them to enable MRS from local shares - that would be the best of all worlds. But it seems as though they are willing to leave that capability to Plex.


----------



## JayMan747

cwoody222 said:


> Initially the Mini wouldn't tune live TV; told me there was a Cable Card problem. But it would play recordings. A reboot brought back live TV.
> 
> A rough update, unfortunately


I was able to update my Bolt, and now 2 Mini's but am getting the "Cable Card" problem on both minis.
Tried rebooting mini, bolt, mini again, and still no live tv.

looking for suggestions

Thanks,


----------



## najenagold

Not that it matters but the Welcome email "Meet the newest member of your TiVo family" for activating the Mini Vox has a giant picture of the old Mini instead


----------



## Nak

Tivo_Ted, I tried to give video on plex a chance again; I really tried to like it. Long story short; It sucks. FF and RR are horrible and it won't size video correctly. I have hundreds of videos stored on my server, and I couldn't find one that Plex would size correctly. They all play too small. Bars on all sides, top and bottom. Playing these same videos natively on Tivo after transferring with PyTivo or Tivo desktop and every single one plays correctly. Seriously, If you force customers to use Plex for video, you are leaving a lot of people with a really bad impression of Tivo. Especially now that Dan203 has the easy installation version of PyTivo, PC-->Tivo transfers is so far better than Plex that you really can't even compare the two. For your customers sake--and Tivo's bottom line--please make PC--Tivo transfers a priority.


----------



## JoeKustra

Nak said:


> Houston, we have a problem. Don't get the new mini if you want to use PC-> Tivo with ANY interface. Also, a LOT of apps are missing. First, I downgraded the Mini so I could keep PC -> Tivo transfers. (not available in Hydra.) Guess what? It's not available on the new mini after downgrading either. You can get "My Music" & "My Photos" transfers, but no video. I tried it with both Tivo desktop and with PyTivo. Second, there are THREE APPS available after downgrading. Netflix, Youtube and Pandora. That's it. No option to manage apps, no xfinity, no Plex. Nothing but those three apps. I'd like to use Hydra, but PC -> Tivo video transfers aren't available there either. So it's back to the store with this Mini Vox. What a waste of a Sunday. I'm not happy Tivo.


A Mini has not had the ability to manage apps since (I don't know). The checked apps on its host are supposed to display. However, even before Hydra the Mini's apps have been somewhat random. A checked app on the host will always appear on the Mini with both Apps and My Shows, just like its host. However, you may see, on the Mini, other Apps (not displayed in My Shows) such as Pandora, vevo, Opera TV, iHeartRadio and perhaps others. This was fixed on the Roamio, but not on the Mini. Of my four Mini boxes, the number of Mini-only apps varies from two to five.


----------



## Sparky1234

Watched najenagold video above. Looks like Amazon Firestick interface which I do no like for watching local content. Waiting out all the version 1 bug fixes. Maybe by version 3 or 4 Hydra may be "better" than the current 20.7.4.

Echo all sentiments stated so far: TiVo make PC to TiVo viewing a priority.


----------



## TonyD79

Nak said:


> Tivo_Ted, I tried to give video on plex a chance again; I really tried to like it. Long story short; It sucks. FF and RR are horrible and it won't size video correctly. I have hundreds of videos stored on my server, and I couldn't find one that Plex would size correctly. They all play too small. Bars on all sides, top and bottom. Playing these same videos natively on Tivo after transferring with PyTivo or Tivo desktop and every single one plays correctly. Seriously, If you force customers to use Plex for video, you are leaving a lot of people with a really bad impression of Tivo. Especially now that Dan203 has the easy installation version of PyTivo, PC-->Tivo transfers is so far better than Plex that you really can't even compare the two. For your customers sake--and Tivo's bottom line--please make PC--Tivo transfers a priority.


Hmmm. I've never had sizing problems with Plex. Trickplay is not great, I agree.


----------



## stile99

TonyD79 said:


> Shrimp dispenser.


Nobody try the mystery flavor!


----------



## jcthorne

It appears Plex is not an option on the new Mini VOX. At least with the Gen4 interface. Hydra is not an option until PC to Tivo transfers are enabled in some form. So it looks like for the new Mini there is not a functional solution either way.

Can we get a timeline when Plex will be available on the Mini VOX?


----------



## Nak

TonyD79 said:


> Hmmm. I've never had sizing problems with Plex. Trickplay is not great, I agree.


Really? None of my SD videos size properly with Plex. My entire DVD and Home movie collection, all SD, displays improperly with Plex. Transferred with either PyTivo or Tivo Desktop they all display perfectly.


----------



## y2jdmbfan

generaltso said:


> I can see recordings from my other Roamio, but can only stream them, not transfer.


I didn't realize the changed the location of the other boxes to Devices.


----------



## Sparky1234

stile99 said:


> Nobody try the mystery flavor!


lol


----------



## Nak

JoeKustra said:


> A Mini has not had the ability to manage apps since (I don't know). The checked apps on its host are supposed to display. However, even before Hydra the Mini's apps have been somewhat random. A checked app on the host will always appear on the Mini with both Apps and My Shows, just like its host. However, you may see, on the Mini, other Apps (not displayed in My Shows) such as Pandora, vevo, Opera TV, iHeartRadio and perhaps others. This was fixed on the Roamio, but not on the Mini. Of my four Mini boxes, the number of Mini-only apps varies from two to five.


I realize that. However, I was trying to be clear that no option is available to get apps like Amazon, Xfinity, Plex, etc on the Mini Vox. With a new product, some might have wondered if managing apps was added, and that I had merely not selected the missing apps. So, to be clear, Checked apps on the host--other than Netflix, Youtube and Pandora--are NOT appearing on the mini, and no way to select them on the mini has been added.


----------



## TonyD79

Nak said:


> Really? None of my SD videos size properly with Plex. My entire DVD and Home movie collection, all SD, displays improperly with Plex. Transferred with either PyTivo or Tivo Desktop they all display perfectly.


The aspect may be affected by the zoom setting on the Tivo when you launch Plex. Like I said, I have HD, SD, all kinds of stuff and never had a problem with size.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

Nak said:


> Tivo_Ted, I tried to give video on plex a chance again; I really tried to like it. Long story short; It sucks. FF and RR are horrible and it won't size video correctly. I have hundreds of videos stored on my server, and I couldn't find one that Plex would size correctly. They all play too small. Bars on all sides, top and bottom. Playing these same videos natively on Tivo after transferring with PyTivo or Tivo desktop and every single one plays correctly. Seriously, If you force customers to use Plex for video, you are leaving a lot of people with a really bad impression of Tivo. Especially now that Dan203 has the easy installation version of PyTivo, PC-->Tivo transfers is so far better than Plex that you really can't even compare the two. For your customers sake--and Tivo's bottom line--please make PC--Tivo transfers a priority.


I am looking into this. Do not interpret my questions about Plex as saying that they are a viable alternative.


----------



## gggbills

I am new here, and I have not read the entire thread so forgive me if this question has been asked. I have upgraded my bolt plus and my minis to hydra. They all seem to be working fine however there used to be an option where you could play all the recordings consecutively in a given set. For example if I had 20 recordings of NCIS I could just start to play them from the very first one And it will continue to play until the very last one. I do not see that option anymore, am I missing something?


----------



## ryanmcv

tim_m said:


> I saw someone else ask a few pages back but didn't notice an answer. Anyone able to get a vox remote in a local store such as best buy today?





Nak said:


> I believe the remotes--stand alone-- are being released on the 10th?





tim_m said:


> They are shipping today from Amazon and tivo.com and such. So i would think they'd be in stores as well.


I went to my Best Buy yesterday and they had the new Mini Vox's available for purchase, but not the remotes or Bolt Vox's. I ordered a Vox remote for my Roamio Pro on Amazon, but they appear to be backordered with no estimated shipping date.

I might bite the bullet and order from tivo.com, although they charge $10 for shipping.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

jcthorne said:


> It appears Plex is not an option on the new Mini VOX. At least with the Gen4 interface. Hydra is not an option until PC to Tivo transfers are enabled in some form. So it looks like for the new Mini there is not a functional solution either way.
> 
> Can we get a timeline when Plex will be available on the Mini VOX?


I'll look into that. The new MINI is a new architecture, so needed new apps. The same apps on Roamio/BOLT for gen3 run on gen4 because only the interface changed. The underlying architecture is the same.


----------



## Nak

TonyD79 said:


> The aspect may be affected by the zoom setting on the Tivo when you launch Plex. Like I said, I have HD, SD, all kinds of stuff and never had a problem with size.


Interesting. I wonder what is different between our setups? It's not the zoom setting on Tivo. I know it has to be set before entering Plex, and I've tried all zoom settings to no avail.


----------



## foghorn2

Just need some kind of simple DNLA video/audio player app, no need for buggy plex, something like VLC


----------



## Nak

TiVo_Ted said:


> I am looking into this. Do not interpret my questions about Plex as saying that they are a viable alternative.


Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nak

TiVo_Ted said:


> I'll look into that. The new MINI is a new architecture, so needed new apps. The same apps on Roamio/BOLT for gen3 run on gen4 because only the interface changed. The underlying architecture is the same.


And again! Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sparky1234

foghorn2 said:


> Just need some kind of simple DNLA video/audio player app, no need for buggy plex, something like VLC


pytivo is close...


----------



## TBoyd

foghorn2 said:


> Just need some kind of simple DNLA video/audio player app, no need for buggy plex, something like VLC


I just use Serviio on my Windows 10 PC. Very basic and streams video (Tivo programs and ripped Blu-Ray movies) and audio (my ripped CD's) to my Sony AV receiver


----------



## jcthorne

Nak said:


> Really? None of my SD videos size properly with Plex. My entire DVD and Home movie collection, all SD, displays improperly with Plex. Transferred with either PyTivo or Tivo Desktop they all display perfectly.


Tivo must be in panel mode prior to launching Plex. It should then display correct aspect ratio. At least it does for me.


----------



## aaronwt

jcthorne said:


> Tivo must be in panel mode prior to launching Plex. It should then display correct aspect ratio. At least it does for me.


I didn't notice any issues with Plex when I messed with it on Sunday, after Getting Hydra. But everything I tested was HD content, which filled the screen as it should.


----------



## TonyD79

aaronwt said:


> I didn't notice any issues with Plex when I messed with it on Sunday, after Getting Hydra. But everything I tested was HD content, which filled the screen as it should.


I watched SD stuff last night and it was fine.


----------



## Nak

TiVo_Ted said:


> I am looking into this. Do not interpret my questions about Plex as saying that they are a viable alternative.


As I said, thanks and thanks again! I did want to re-iterate that I really do like Plex for music on Tivo. If they would just make the navigation buttons on the remote match the rest of the native Tivo interface, it would be outstanding. (i.e. Make FF, RW, next song, etc match the rest of the Tivo interface.)


----------



## Nak

jcthorne said:


> Tivo must be in panel mode prior to launching Plex. It should then display correct aspect ratio. At least it does for me.


Yep, it is in panel mode. I understand that. It just plays undersized. Black bars on all sides of the image: top, bottom, left, right. Even 16:9 videos that shouldn't have any black bars. The aspect ratio is correct. The size is not. I'm running the latest Plex server app. All the videos play fine on tivo. They're encoded for native playback on Tivo, so PyTivo doesn't have to do any transcoding.


----------



## Nak

TonyD79 and jcthorne, if you don't mind helping me out, what are your settings on the Tivo Plex app? (Click on your name in the upper right hand corner of the app, settings, video.) Also, what are your settings in the plex server app? (upper right hand corner: quality.) Thanks tons!


----------



## Tone_SF

Can someone please test to see if Tivo Online website works to stream shows from Tivo Hydra to a PC browser? thanks


----------



## CoxInPHX

Tone_SF said:


> Can someone please test to see if Tivo Online website works to stream shows from Tivo Hydra to a PC browser? thanks


Yes, it works, but you have to allow and activate the Adobe Flash Player plugin.
Firefox - Yes
Chrome - Yes
Win10 Explorer - Cannot find page???


----------



## aaronwt

Tone_SF said:


> Can someone please test to see if Tivo Online website works to stream shows from Tivo Hydra to a PC browser? thanks


it worked for me yesterday when I used the Chrome Browser with my Windows PC.


----------



## Phil_C

foghorn2 said:


> Just need some kind of simple DNLA video/audio player app, no need for buggy plex, something like VLC


Yes. I tried Plex and quickly determined it is a terrible app.

A simple DLNA client to stream from NAS to TiVo is needed. VLC is my go-to player on PC, but I tried the VLC DLNA app for Apple TV and it does not do the job. VLC probably does not have the resources to do it right.

If you have an Apple TV and want to see how a local streaming app should work, try Infuse Pro. It connects via DLNA, SMB, or NFS. Beautiful interface, plays everything (even bypassing ATV's lack of audio codec support). The point is: You connect to your NAS and it just works. No screwing around with countless settings and formats. It plays what you have in the format you have (except for Atmos and DTS:X).

I think they only do Apple/iOS stuff. Maybe I'll contact them and drop a hint about this whole TiVo market....


----------



## TonyD79

Nak said:


> TonyD79 and jcthorne, if you don't mind helping me out, what are your settings on the Tivo Plex app? (Click on your name in the upper right hand corner of the app, settings, video.) Also, what are your settings in the plex server app? (upper right hand corner: quality.) Thanks tons!


I will try to remember when I am at home.


----------



## Tone_SF

CoxInPHX said:


> Yes, it works, but you have to allow and activate the Adobe Flash Player plugin.
> Firefox - Yes
> Chrome - Yes
> Win10 Explorer - Cannot find page???


Great! thanks so much. Time to take the Hydra plunge!


----------



## reneg

TonyD79 said:


> The aspect may be affected by the zoom setting on the Tivo when you launch Plex. Like I said, I have HD, SD, all kinds of stuff and never had a problem with size.


Nope, it's not likely a problem with the zoom setting on Tivo. I have a ton of content accessible through Plex and Plex does mess up aspect ratios. Not always, but it's not perfect.


----------



## TonyD79

Nak said:


> TonyD79 and jcthorne, if you don't mind helping me out, what are your settings on the Tivo Plex app? (Click on your name in the upper right hand corner of the app, settings, video.) Also, what are your settings in the plex server app? (upper right hand corner: quality.) Thanks tons!


Local quality original
Remote quality 4 mbps 720p
Online quality original
Subtitles size Normal
Direct play and direct stream are unchecked.


----------



## Nak

TonyD79 said:


> Local quality original
> Remote quality 4 mbps 720p
> Online quality original
> Subtitles size Normal
> Direct play and direct stream are unchecked.


Thanks Tony! I tried matching those settings, still no good.


----------



## HerronScott

Nak said:


> Yep, it is in panel mode. I understand that. It just plays undersized. Black bars on all sides of the image: top, bottom, left, right. Even 16:9 videos that shouldn't have any black bars. The aspect ratio is correct. The size is not. I'm running the latest Plex server app. All the videos play fine on tivo. They're encoded for native playback on Tivo, so PyTivo doesn't have to do any transcoding.


What are you using to encode them for native playback? Could you post a short segment (somewhere) that does it so someone else here that uses Plex could download it and try it?

Scott


----------



## TonyD79

Nak said:


> Thanks Tony! I tried matching those settings, still no good.


Sorry. Wish it worked.


----------



## bradleys

TiVo_Ted said:


> I am looking into this. Do not interpret my questions about Plex as saying that they are a viable alternative.


Best case would be for Tivo to allow MRS streaming from a PC.

This doesn't need to be some major lift from Tivo. Just create the hooks and I am sure the community will be happy to flush out the service and metadata to support the functionality! Just need to make the PC look like a generation 4+ Tivo!

It would be a killer utility, especially for OTA people.


----------



## krkaufman

y2jdmbfan said:


> I didn't realize the changed the location of the other boxes to Devices.


Yeah, much bigger hassle to access than it used to be, being able to just drop down to the end of My Shows.

@TiVo_Ted, did the Hydra team consider using FF & RW as controls for cycling between the various My Shows categories, rather than only using the 'C' button?


----------



## cwoody222

Just noticed my Roamio shows curvy blue lines on the background of the home screen (Gen4) but my Mini just shows a grey background.

Intended? That's odd. Any way to get them to match?


----------



## tim_m

cwoody222 said:


> Just noticed my Roamio shows curvy blue lines on the background of the home screen (Gen4) but my Mini just shows a grey background.
> 
> Intended? That's odd. Any way to get them to match?


Intended. If you click A while in my shows a menu will popup and the option you want background images. Turning that off disables the crazy blue and makes it all a basic light/dark grey.


----------



## Nak

HerronScott said:


> What are you using to encode them for native playback? Could you post a short segment (somewhere) that does it so someone else here that uses Plex could download it and try it?
> 
> Scott


Absolutely! I'll get something posted tomorrow. I use Corel Video Studio to render my home videos. For DVDs, I rip them with DVDFab or Video ReDo to MKV. I then transfer them to the Tivo with PyTivo. Then I transfer them back to the PC with Tivo Desktop. That way I know the file played properly on the Tivo and is in fact Tivo compliant. BTW, I own all of the DVDs or Blurays I rip. I don't pirate rented DVDs/Blurays.


----------



## jilted

Dreamcast! This guy knows how to party!



mbernste said:


> Like the others, my box is pending restart. Restarting now. Let's see how this goes.


----------



## Nak

jilted said:


> Dreamcast!


???


----------



## tater2

Stopped by Best Buy on the way home. Picked up the TiVo Mini Vox. Going to use it until I can get the HDMI fixed on my Romeo plus. So far so good. It’s up and running and I can finally watch my shows


----------



## TiVo_Ted

krkaufman said:


> Yeah, much bigger hassle to access than it used to be, being able to just drop down to the end of My Shows.
> 
> @TiVo_Ted, did the Hydra team consider using FF & RW as controls for cycling between the various My Shows categories, rather than only using the 'C' button?


Honestly, I don't know. It's a good idea though. I'll pass it on.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Nak said:


> ???


The video game console under the TV. Was an awesome but short lived console from 1999-2000 timeframe. The impending release of the PS2 killed it.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffhie

I’d steer clear of at least the mini Vox, the remote doesn’t work for voice at all. You’ll get a D404 error, calling support will do nothing other than put your tsn on a list for a fix when they find one. I was told I could return it. 

It’s a joke. The product and ui is beta at best and the fact that a brand new box doesn’t preform it’s most advertised function on delivery is a joke. Perhaps they should have tested the product before they released it, and trained their staff on so it could ge supported with out putting you on hold to read a guide. 

Buyer beware and keep your money in your wallet, this isn’t ready for prime time


----------



## stile99

TiVo_Ted said:


> Honestly, I don't know. It's a good idea though. I'll pass it on.


I didn't even know the 'C' button scrolled through the My Shows categories. I use the left and right buttons, which is far more intuitive (to me).


----------



## TonyD79

stile99 said:


> I didn't even know the 'C' button scrolled through the My Shows categories. I use the left and right buttons, which is far more intuitive (to me).


The note about the C button is in the lower right corner of the screen.

The letter button notes are very subtle and easy to miss.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

krkaufman said:


> Yeah, much bigger hassle to access than it used to be, being able to just drop down to the end of My Shows.
> 
> @TiVo_Ted, did the Hydra team consider using FF & RW as controls for cycling between the various My Shows categories, rather than only using the 'C' button?


Wouldn't using the left right buttons make more sense?


----------



## TonyD79

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Wouldn't using the left right buttons make more sense?


Just be consistent. Left/right works in the menu (0) screen. If FF is going to be used, make it all the same for the same kind of screens.


----------



## krkaufman

stile99 said:


> I didn't even know the 'C' button scrolled through the My Shows categories. I use the left and right buttons, which is far more intuitive (to me).


Yes, certainly, but you have to get back to the category bar to be able to use the navigation arrows. We need to be able to move between category tabs more easily, than either having to return to the bar or using 'C' to cycle right through each category.

If the left/right arrows are not to be restored as select/back substitutes, then they would work just as well as FF/RW. Either way.


----------



## krkaufman

TonyD79 said:


> Just be consistent. Left/right works in the menu (0) screen. If FF is going to be used, make it all the same for the same kind of screens.


Left/right arrows won't work for the tiled Apps menu, as it stands, with similar category bars.


----------



## najenagold

Jeffhie said:


> I'd steer clear of at least the mini Vox, the remote doesn't work for voice at all. You'll get a D404 error, calling support will do nothing other than put your tsn on a list for a fix when they find one. I was told I could return it.
> 
> It's a joke. The product and ui is beta at best and the fact that a brand new box doesn't preform it's most advertised function on delivery is a joke. Perhaps they should have tested the product before they released it, and trained their staff on so it could ge supported with out putting you on hold to read a guide.
> 
> Buyer beware and keep your money in your wallet, this isn't ready for prime time


Are you sure it's not paired to your main Tivo box? I only bought a Mini Vox, plugged it in and the remote worked for 30 seconds. Come to find out, it was changing channels on my Main Tivo that was only the other side of my house......
Haven't taken the time yet to figure out how to unpair it as I never even paired it to start with lol.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

Jeffhie said:


> I'd steer clear of at least the mini Vox, the remote doesn't work for voice at all. You'll get a D404 error, calling support will do nothing other than put your tsn on a list for a fix when they find one. I was told I could return it.
> 
> It's a joke. The product and ui is beta at best and the fact that a brand new box doesn't preform it's most advertised function on delivery is a joke. Perhaps they should have tested the product before they released it, and trained their staff on so it could ge supported with out putting you on hold to read a guide.
> 
> Buyer beware and keep your money in your wallet, this isn't ready for prime time


I posted in another thread, but the D404 problem is easy and fast to fix. Customer support knows how to do it, or you can DM me your TSN and I'll fix it. We're working to fix it for everyone on the backend, but still need time to test.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stile99

TonyD79 said:


> The note about the C button is in the lower right corner of the screen.
> 
> The letter button notes are very subtle and easy to miss.


Not on mine, and not at all easy to miss. It very clearly says "All Shows". There is no indication whatsoever that it's going to scroll through the options until it is pressed.


----------



## TonyD79

krkaufman said:


> Left/right arrows won't work for the tiled Apps menu, as it stands, with similar category bars.


Yes. But that is a different kind of screen. The Recordings screen is similar to the Menu screen. With a category on top and a list below. The left and right arrows work there. I am saying either make them both FF/REW or left/right. I don't really care which one. I am only suggesting consistency.


----------



## TonyD79

stile99 said:


> Not on mine, and not at all easy to miss. It very clearly says "All Shows". There is no indication whatsoever that it's going to scroll through the options until it is pressed.


It is the same as the C button on the To Do list. It is a toggle. That technique is used in other spots. The button is shown and the current setting is next to it.


----------



## JustinB

@TiVo_Ted: I picked up a Bolt Vox and Mini Vox on Sunday. It's been a gong show to get everything working. The Bolt Vox seems to be doing OK, although some apps that it had initially disappeared today (Xfinity), and Spotify never showed up to begin with. The bigger issue is my Mini Vox got about only half the apps that the Bolt has. I'm not getting Plex, Amazon Video, iHeartRadio to name a few to show up on the mini. I'm on latest code as far as I know. (21.72.RC7-USH-11-A95)

I've been on 2 chat sessions, 1 phone call, and it's being "escalated". Apparently "1 app missing" was a known issue that had been resolved, so they were going to reopen the case on that issue and I'm suppose to call back for a status tomorrow. I had to name all the apps between the boxes since Suppport didn't know what apps were available.

To make matters worse, the "Clear & Delete Everything" to reset a box doesn't work. You select it and it gives you the "bong" sound and takes you back to the Tivo home screen...So I can't even reset a box and try to start over. (I also tried this on a Gen 2 Tivo Mini, and the reset doesn't work on there either after the software update.

I'm disappointed that this release seems like it didn't get full testing cycles. I've been a Tivo customer for 15 years and just dropped another $600 on hardware. If it's not resolved by end of the week, I have to drop it and go back to X1. It's not a threat, it's the reality of I went into the new Bolt Vox with the expectation that it would solve the "single pane" for me ... Tivo promotes the Universal Entertainment System concept, but they're not holding up their end of the bargain at this point.


----------



## Mikeguy

JustinB said:


> @TiVo_Ted: I picked up a Bolt Vox and Mini Vox on Sunday. It's been a gong show to get everything working. The Bolt Vox seems to be doing OK, although some apps that it had initially disappeared today (Xfinity), and Spotify never showed up to begin with. The bigger issue is my Mini Vox got about only half the apps that the Bolt has. I'm not getting Plex, Amazon Video, iHeartRadio to name a few to show up on the mini. I'm on latest code as far as I know. (21.72.RC7-USH-11-A95)
> 
> I've been on 2 chat sessions, 1 phone call, and it's being "escalated". Apparently "1 app missing" was a known issue that had been resolved, so they were going to reopen the case on that issue and I'm suppose to call back for a status tomorrow. I had to name all the apps between the boxes since Suppport didn't know what apps were available.
> 
> To make matters worse, the "Clear & Delete Everything" to reset a box doesn't work. You select it and it gives you the "bong" sound and takes you back to the Tivo home screen...So I can't even reset a box and try to start over. (I also tried this on a Gen 2 Tivo Mini, and the reset doesn't work on there either after the software update.
> 
> I'm disappointed that this release seems like it didn't get full testing cycles. I've been a Tivo customer for 15 years and just dropped another $600 on hardware. If it's not resolved by end of the week, I have to drop it and go back to X1. It's not a threat, it's the reality of I went into the new Bolt Vox with the expectation that it would solve the "single pane" for me ... Tivo promotes the Universal Entertainment System concept, but they're not holding up their end of the bargain at this point.


I'm guessing that you are on the new Hydra interface? If so, you might consider "downgrading" back to the Gen3 interface, for now--it just "tends to work," while the Hydra interface, being brand new as of Sunday, is going through some growing pains. (Having said that, I had read that one can't downgrade at present--I don't know if that currently is the case. Also, note that your settings and shows are lost with a downgrade.) Of course, no voice control with Gen3.


----------



## JustinB

Mikeguy said:


> I'm guessing that you are on the new Hydra interface? If so, you might consider "downgrading" back to the Gen3 interface, for now--it just "tends to work," while the Hydra interface, being brand new as of Sunday, is going through some growing pains. (Having said that, I had read that one can't downgrade at present--I don't know if that currently is the case.) Of course, no voice control with Gen3.


Thanks ... I thought about that, but I don't know that it's even possible on the Bolt Vox or Mini Vox. I'd love to try it, but would hate to lose any more functionality in the process (i.e. cable card pairing).


----------



## Mikeguy

JustinB said:


> Thanks ... I thought about that, but I don't know that it's even possible on the Bolt Vox or Mini Vox. I'd love to try it, but would hate to lose any more functionality in the process (i.e. cable card pairing).


I've gotten lost in the Hydra introduction postings--I think that, right now, downgrading is not currently available (but is supposed to be). I would hope that it is a priority item for TiVo.


----------



## jackstoker

Mikeguy said:


> I've gotten lost in the Hydra introduction postings--I think that, right now, downgrading is not currently available (but is supposed to be). I would hope that it is a priority item for TiVo.


Evidently downgrading to Gen3 is NOT a priority as TiVo_Ted has not added it to his Upgrade issues we are tracking (from TiVo) thread. I've asked for this on that thread, and thus far no response.


----------



## cwoody222

I'm really enjoying the new UI so far. Aside from Sunday issues with my Mini, it's been pretty smooth sailing.

The only real things I miss are Sort by Channel in the Grid Guide (offset by creating Favorites) and not being able to press Left at the end of a show to delete it. I have to learn "Back" instead. Oh, I also have to re-learn that To Do List is #5 on the keypad, not #2.

It's snappy and attractive and I can find what I need.

I'm not at all upset I switched.


----------



## GoEagles

I REALLY like new UI A LOT. I like the little small things about it. For instance, I love the outlay of the menu part that shows you all of your episodes and how it shows you to the right how far into the episode you have watched because it's a little part of it that is shaded a darker color of green. 

Not overly impressed with the main menu and the number/options to the left, that looks odd. I don't know if it;s me or not, but the menu does seem a little slow, but it's a 3TB Roamio Pro so could be my hardware. 

Also, I am sure used to using the left arrow so much, I really have to get used to using the back button and that has been odd for me and have to think why the menu isn't working and then I isn't remember I have to use the back button so much and that I don't like.

I'd give this update a 8.5 overall.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

JustinB said:


> @TiVo_Ted: I picked up a Bolt Vox and Mini Vox on Sunday. It's been a gong show to get everything working. The Bolt Vox seems to be doing OK, although some apps that it had initially disappeared today (Xfinity), and Spotify never showed up to begin with. The bigger issue is my Mini Vox got about only half the apps that the Bolt has. I'm not getting Plex, Amazon Video, iHeartRadio to name a few to show up on the mini. I'm on latest code as far as I know. (21.72.RC7-USH-11-A95)
> 
> I've been on 2 chat sessions, 1 phone call, and it's being "escalated". Apparently "1 app missing" was a known issue that had been resolved, so they were going to reopen the case on that issue and I'm suppose to call back for a status tomorrow. I had to name all the apps between the boxes since Suppport didn't know what apps were available.
> 
> To make matters worse, the "Clear & Delete Everything" to reset a box doesn't work. You select it and it gives you the "bong" sound and takes you back to the Tivo home screen...So I can't even reset a box and try to start over. (I also tried this on a Gen 2 Tivo Mini, and the reset doesn't work on there either after the software update.
> 
> I'm disappointed that this release seems like it didn't get full testing cycles. I've been a Tivo customer for 15 years and just dropped another $600 on hardware. If it's not resolved by end of the week, I have to drop it and go back to X1. It's not a threat, it's the reality of I went into the new Bolt Vox with the expectation that it would solve the "single pane" for me ... Tivo promotes the Universal Entertainment System concept, but they're not holding up their end of the bargain at this point.


I agree that we've had a couple of significant issues during launch. I am pushing hard to get things fixed and stable quickly. Today, we believe we fixed the D404 issues. And, I've DM'd a couple of people to test the downgrade from gen4->gen3 process. Please hang in there. We're only 4 days in so far!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil T

Purchased a Bolt VOX today. Been with DirecTV since 2003 and Dish before that. My last activity on TIVO forums was in 2006 with a HR10-250. Last time I had cable was 1997!! I think it was called Jones Intercable then, now Xfinity. 

Set up took quite a while. Some things are familiar but many things are not. The guide has so many duplicate SD and HD channels. I find I am using VOX just to find channels. 

I need to set up favorite channels I guess. Any suggestions on how others are setting them up? Anyway to hide the duplicate SD channels without spending time unchecking them? I also want to get rid of shopping, Spanish and many others. 

So far I like it but time will tell. A huge switch from the DirecTV Genie!


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Phil T said:


> Purchased a Bolt VOX today. Been with DirecTV since 2003 and Dish before that. My last activity on TIVO forums was in 2006 with a HR10-250. Last time I had cable was 1997!! I think it was called Jones Intercable then, now Xfinity.
> 
> Set up took quite a while. Some things are familiar but many things are not. The guide has so many duplicate SD and HD channels. I find I am using VOX just to find channels.
> 
> I need to set up favorite channels I guess. Any suggestions on how others are setting them up? Anyway to hide the duplicate SD channels without spending time unchecking them? I also want to get rid of shopping, Spanish and many others.
> 
> So far I like it but time will tell. A huge switch from the DirecTV Genie!


It's a pain but you'll do yourself a huge favor to spend 10 minutes to uncheck all SD duplicates or channels you don't subscribe to or want-will save from potential future issues in setting up wishlists or One Passes and eliminating search results for shows from channels you don't care about.

Nice Jeep btw, I've got an Unlimited I bought last year I can't drive enough.


----------



## tim_m

TiVo_Ted said:


> I agree that we've had a couple of significant issues during launch. I am pushing hard to get things fixed and stable quickly. Today, we believe we fixed the D404 issues. And, I've DM'd a couple of people to test the downgrade from gen4->gen3 process. Please hang in there. We're only 4 days in so far!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will it be some kind of patch that fixes these issues? So far the only issue i've had other then the initial upgrade of my mini is the v66 error but that's only happened once as far as i know.


----------



## HerronScott

JustinB said:


> The bigger issue is my Mini Vox got about only half the apps that the Bolt has. I'm not getting Plex, Amazon Video, iHeartRadio to name a few to show up on the mini. I'm on latest code as far as I know. (21.72.RC7-USH-11-A95)


Apps are limited on the new Mini VOX right now due to the hardware change and they are working to qualify more but I've not seen any timelines for release. If those are important to you, you'd be better off getting a v2 Mini right now.

Scott


----------



## jcthorne

HerronScott said:


> Apps are limited on the new Mini VOX right now due to the hardware change and they are working to qualify more but I've not seen any timelines for release. If those are important to you, you'd be better off getting a v2 Mini right now.
> 
> Scott


There are no V2 minis for sale. At least not new from Tivo or Amazon. There are a few very overpriced ones on eBay.


----------



## atmuscarella

jcthorne said:


> There are no V2 minis for sale. At least not new from Tivo or Amazon. There are a few very overpriced ones on eBay.


You can buy brand new version 2 Minis from TiVo ($150): TiVo Outlet


----------



## oryan_dunn

atmuscarella said:


> You can buy brand new version 2 Minis from TiVo ($150): TiVo Outlet


I'd also think there'd be some minis from TiVo for BF sale.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## sofakng

Is the Vox the exact same hardware as the Bolt but includes the voice remote?

I'm still on a Roamio Pro and it's decently fast, but YouTube (and Plex) are so slow so I've thought about upgrading but heard the Bolt wasn't too much faster.


----------



## atmuscarella

sofakng said:


> Is the Vox the exact same hardware as the Bolt but includes the voice remote?
> 
> I'm still on a Roamio Pro and it's decently fast, but YouTube (and Plex) are so slow so I've thought about upgrading but heard the Bolt wasn't too much faster.


The Bolt VOX TiVos are the same hardware as the old Bolt & Bolt+ TiVos. The only difference is the remote and that they are now all black. Of course the new Mini VOX is completely new hardware.


----------



## Nak

Mikeguy said:


> I've gotten lost in the Hydra introduction postings--I think that, right now, downgrading is not currently available (but is supposed to be). I would hope that it is a priority item for TiVo.





jackstoker said:


> Evidently downgrading to Gen3 is NOT a priority as TiVo_Ted has not added it to his Upgrade issues we are tracking (from TiVo) thread. I've asked for this on that thread, and thus far no response.


I downgraded My Mini Vox to Gen 3. It was a pain in the A#@. I got a "Black screen loop", but I have read from Tivo Ted that they have fixed that issue. The Gen 3 UI is also missing a lot of the apps. I have Pandora, Youtube and Netflix; I am missing Xfinity, Plex and Amazon. I don't know about any of the others as I haven't selected them on the Host Tivo. Gen3 works pretty well on the Mini Vox, but it occasionally crashes when navigating menus. It self corrects back to the main menu after a few seconds. I was going to return the Mini, but we decided to keep it and hope Tivo fixes the app problem. I don't really care about voice until it works with Alexa, so we're waiting on Hydra upgrades so as not to lose PC-->Tivo transfers.


----------



## samccfl99

TiVo_Ted said:


> And, I've DM'd a couple of people to test the downgrade from gen4->gen3 process. Please hang in there. We're only 4 days in so far!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hate to ask, but will they ever change the downgrade app to save the recordings and 1P's? I am sure I know the answer. The answer is probably in a few updates all will be good with Gen4...

SkipMode on Series 4??? *SORRY, JUST HAD TO THROW THAT IN... THANKS TED.*


----------



## Nak

Just checked, I now have the Plex app on the Mini Vox Gen3 UI. Still missing Amazon and Xfinity.


----------



## Vincent Bonanno

Is the WWE Network app working on the Bolt Vox? 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## HerronScott

jcthorne said:


> There are no V2 minis for sale. At least not new from Tivo or Amazon. There are a few very overpriced ones on eBay.


Doesn't have to be new and there's a BIN one on eBay now for $121 (including shipping to me) in addition to the Outlet store ones mentioned above.

Scott


----------



## compnurd

Anyone else getting a blue circle tonight in the guide.? Program information on a channel is very slow to populate


----------



## Mikeguy

compnurd said:


> Anyone else getting a blue circle tonight in the guide.? Program information on a channel is very slow to populate


Yes, blue circles at various UI points throughout today (including in even starting a recorded show from its listing page--although there is no delay in playing a recording from the master shows listing). It wasn't like this yesterday. I am assuming a TiVo server slowdown/issue.


----------



## Cheezmo

compnurd said:


> Anyone else getting a blue circle tonight in the guide.? Program information on a channel is very slow to populate


Yes, first noticed Mini was really sluggish picking a show and watching it, now on the main Bolt+, very slow navigation and spinning blue circles.


----------



## johnner1999

Yup blue circle while starting to play a show. 

Memory leak maybe? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Strange things are afoot in TiVo Land, blue circles on gen3 too. It’s crashed my UI twice—not rebooted whole box but screen goes black and UI comes back.


----------



## TonyD79

The blue circles have typically been slow communication to the mothership. A lot of the data and pictures you see on the screen are downloaded as they appear. The blue circles have been happening for quite some time now off and on.


----------



## Mikeguy

TonyD79 said:


> The blue circles have typically been slow communication to the mothership. A lot of the data and pictures you see on the screen are downloaded as they appear. The blue circles have been happening for quite some time now off and on.


Yep, but there has been a blip today, suggesting that something even less normal is afoot at TiVo HQ.


----------



## samccfl99

Mikeguy said:


> Yep, but there has been a blip today, suggesting that something even less normal is afoot at TiVo HQ.


SIGH....Maybe they are fixing things...Still their servers at least should not affect the functions at least of My Shows on a local box.


----------



## Mikeguy

samccfl99 said:


> SIGH....Maybe they are fixing things...Still their servers at least should not affect the functions at least of My Shows on a local box.


"Should" being the operative word. Unfortunately (at least in this respect), TiVo boxes are so tied-in to TiVo HQ for even simple tasks, that slow downs or even stalls can occur where there are TiVo server or Internet connection issues.


----------



## TonyD79

Mikeguy said:


> "Should" being the operative word. Unfortunately (at least in this respect), TiVo boxes are so tied-in to TiVo HQ for even simple tasks, that slow downs or even stalls can occur where there are TiVo server or Internet connection issues.


Yeah. Welcome to 2017. DVRs are cloud happy.


----------



## aaronwt

I only had spinning circles with my Roamio last night. My Bolts and Mini were fine. No idea why that was the case. I would have thought they would all been affected.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronwt

I see my Roamio is back to normal this morning. No spinning circles. Everything pops up quickly again.


----------



## TonyD79

aaronwt said:


> I only had spinning circles with my Roamio last night. My Bolts and Mini were fine. No idea why that was the case. I would have thought they would all been affected.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


The mysteries of TiVo's server farm.


----------



## samccfl99

Mikeguy said:


> "Should" being the operative word. Unfortunately (at least in this respect), TiVo boxes are so tied-in to TiVo HQ for even simple tasks, that slow downs or even stalls can occur where there are TiVo server or Internet connection issues.


Does not affect my XL4 in SD mode...

Should is right. I just wish it would not affect My Shows functionality. I use Moca and it is a little PITA to change it back to ethernet and then pull the lan cable. I wish they put a "turn off internet" in a long time ago. Would be so easy then.


----------



## TonyD79

What’s really missing is the freedom for the box to continue working even while the data is loading. It is serial right now. And it works well when things are fast. When they aren’t, it should allow you to move on.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

Cheezmo said:


> Yes, first noticed Mini was really sluggish picking a show and watching it, now on the main Bolt+, very slow navigation and spinning blue circles.


There was some sort of slowdown in the service last night which impacted all of our customers worldwide. We became aware of it around 5pm PDT, although it sounds like the issue started happening slowly earlier in the day. Our service team deployed a fix a few hours later and the issue was declared resolved at 1am. We're looking at why a service slowdown had an impact on playback behavior and how we can address this going forward. Sorry that this happened during prime time viewing hours. :-(


----------



## TonyD79

TiVo_Ted said:


> There was some sort of slowdown in the service last night which impacted all of our customers worldwide. We became aware of it around 5pm PDT, although it sounds like the issue started happening slowly earlier in the day. Our service team deployed a fix a few hours later and the issue was declared resolved at 1am. We're looking at why a service slowdown had an impact on playback behavior and how we can address this going forward. Sorry that this happened during prime time viewing hours. :-(


The box want to talk to the servers for the graphics and stuff. And that is fine but it waits for the graphics and data before it can accept commands. It should accept and process commands even while waiting for the data and graphics.


----------



## 714TV

After updating to Hydra, some of my channels do not tune in the first time. I just get a blank black page. I would have to change the channel then change it back to the channel that I want to watch then the image would show up.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

There is no good reason w


Nak said:


> I downgraded My Mini Vox to Gen 3. It was a pain in the A#@. I got a "Black screen loop", but I have read from Tivo Ted that they have fixed that issue. The Gen 3 UI is also missing a lot of the apps. I have Pandora, Youtube and Netflix; I am missing Xfinity, Plex and Amazon. I don't know about any of the others as I haven't selected them on the Host Tivo. Gen3 works pretty well on the Mini Vox, but it occasionally crashes when navigating menus. It self corrects back to the main menu after a few seconds. I was going to return the Mini, but we decided to keep it and hope Tivo fixes the app problem. I don't really care about voice until it works with Alexa, so we're waiting on Hydra upgrades so as not to lose PC-->Tivo transfers.


Can you please DM me your TSN?


----------



## samccfl99

TonyD79 said:


> The box want to talk to the servers for the graphics and stuff. And that is fine but it waits for the graphics and data before it can accept commands. It should accept and process commands even while waiting for the data and graphics.


Well that sorta makes sense. So the recording info is not stored locally??? I never thought of that. The circles start when a recording is selected and then again when the option comes up on what to do with it. How could they fix that if this is the case?


----------



## TonyD79

samccfl99 said:


> Well that sorta makes sense. So the recording info is not stored locally??? I never thought of that. The circles start when a recording is selected and then again when the option comes up on what to do with it. How could they fix that if this is the case?


Not all of it. There is some but the extra stuff like "shows you might like" and the graphics.

The base guide information is local but the storage and update time required to put EVERYTHING you see on the box would be difficult at best.

I'd venture that the stuff that is local is what has always been local. Titles, times, basic descriptions. The enhanced data is probably not although same may be.


----------



## Mikeguy

samccfl99 said:


> Well that sorta makes sense. So the recording info is not stored locally??? I never thought of that. The circles start when a recording is selected and then again when the option comes up on what to do with it. How could they fix that if this is the case?


For me, the spinning circles typically seem to relate to some data that is not absolutely needed for the task at hand, e.g. to play a show. And so, simply make it possible to select elements while others are loading.


----------



## TonyD79

Mikeguy said:


> For me, the spinning circles typically seem to relate to some data that is not absolutely needed for the task at hand, e.g. to play a show. And so, simply make it possible to select elements while others are loading.


The spinning circles usually make it hard to start playing a recording if you drill through the menus. I used to get around them by hitting play on the program rather than opening it to play it. With Hydra, play from the playlist is not an option. You have to drill in, which attempts to load the enhanced data, which is affected by blue circles.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

TiVo_Ted said:


> There was some sort of slowdown in the service last night which impacted all of our customers worldwide. We became aware of it around 5pm PDT, although it sounds like the issue started happening slowly earlier in the day. Our service team deployed a fix a few hours later and the issue was declared resolved at 1am. We're looking at why a service slowdown had an impact on playback behavior and how we can address this going forward. Sorry that this happened during prime time viewing hours. :-(


Heya Ted. The worst part of these outages is the reliance the box has on the network just to play back recorded shows. Pressing the Select button to play a recording stops working. Sometimes it's so bad both Select and Play buttons stop working.

Years ago Margret told us they'd work on preventing this from happening but that never went anywhere.


----------



## samccfl99

TonyD79 said:


> The spinning circles usually make it hard to start playing a recording if you drill through the menus. I used to get around them by hitting play on the program rather than opening it to play it. With Hydra, play from the playlist is not an option. You have to drill in, which attempts to load the enhanced data, which is affected by blue circles.


What key is Play? I hate to be stupid. But even then, when you use folders and circles are happening, you have to wait to get to the folder list.


----------



## DancnDude

samccfl99 said:


> What key is Play? I hate to be stupid. But even then, when you use folders and circles are happening, you have to wait to get to the folder list.


The one that looks like the right-pointing triangle, above the big yellow pause key.


----------



## samccfl99

DancnDude said:


> The one that looks like the right-pointing triangle, above the big yellow pause key.


How stupid am I? LOL. Use that button all the time to bring up QuickMode...LOL.

Thanks


----------



## Nak

TiVo_Ted said:


> There is no good reason w
> 
> Can you please DM me your TSN?


Message sent; thanks for the help!!


----------



## Nak

BTW, the apps I now have on my Mini Vox running Gen3 UI: Plex, Pandora, Youtube, Xfinity, Netflix; I am still missing Amazon. Those are the only apps I have selected on the Host DVR, so I don't know what other apps are working.


----------



## morac

TiVo_Ted said:


> There was some sort of slowdown in the service last night which impacted all of our customers worldwide. We became aware of it around 5pm PDT, although it sounds like the issue started happening slowly earlier in the day. Our service team deployed a fix a few hours later and the issue was declared resolved at 1am. We're looking at why a service slowdown had an impact on playback behavior and how we can address this going forward. Sorry that this happened during prime time viewing hours. :-(


Just a FYI, but TiVo added a server status page a few years ago, which would be very useful during issues like this, but it never actually updates to show there is a problem. It always shows green.


----------



## mrizzo80

Blue Spinning Circles are back again. Not as bad as last night, but I'm getting plenty of them right now.


----------



## southerndoc

TiVo_Ted said:


> I don't have the official answer on this yet, but error code D404 indicates that you are running gen4/Hydra, but that voice has not been turned on. This is also what would happen if somebody took a voice remote and tried to do it with one of our partner cable boxes.
> 
> While I'm at it, here are a couple more voice codes you might run into:
> D400 - Remote is not Bluetooth paired. IR codes are getting through, but Bluetooth only features (like voice) won't work
> D402 - Voice is not available right now. This would indicate a failure with our ASR (speech rec) or NLU (natural language understanding) engines. Both are web services.
> D403 - Voice was clicked and not held long enough to capture any audio. Could also indicate Bluetooth/RF interference.


@TiVo_Ted I just received my remotes from TiVo. The voice button works with my Bolt+, but I can't get it to work with any of the 2 Minis I connected it to (via the Bluetooth dongle). Is there a trick I need to do to get it to work?


----------



## JustinB

TiVo_Ted said:


> I agree that we've had a couple of significant issues during launch. I am pushing hard to get things fixed and stable quickly. Today, we believe we fixed the D404 issues. And, I've DM'd a couple of people to test the downgrade from gen4->gen3 process. Please hang in there. We're only 4 days in so far!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the response, Ted. The issue is I've spent several hours on the phone with support and they can't even tell me what is suppose to work vs. not work when it comes to apps. They act surprised and want me to give them the list of apps. Over the past couple of days more apps show up, so go away, and I'm asked by support to keep rebooting either my Bolt or my Minis. They just have no clue. The "escalation" team was suppose to call today on my case, but nothing.

I get that we're 4 days in, but you shipped a new product that half works out of the gate. Telling your tests to unplug power, reboot, phone home, etc. over and over again is not helpful, and that seems the most common recommendation for all of their troubleshooting. I still can't get an answer from support on why after the software upgrade on Sunday I can no wonder do a "Clear & Delete Everything" to try to factory default any of my Minis.

I'm not trying to beat you up, cause I appreciate your candidness on this forum, but this is painful. Thanks for listening.


----------



## JustinB

Nak said:


> BTW, the apps I now have on my Mini Vox running Gen3 UI: Plex, Pandora, Youtube, Xfinity, Netflix; I am still missing Amazon. Those are the only apps I have selected on the Host DVR, so I don't know what other apps are working.


I had a few more show up late last night on my Mini Vox(s). I'm still missing Amazon Video as well and I noticed a few more like iHeartRadio. The Xfinity app is there, then went away, and is back again. Yesterday I only had Netflix, YouTube and a few others. I counted 26 apps on my Bolt Vox and as of tonight I'm seeing 21 on one of my Mini Vox and 19 or 20 on the other Mini Vox.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

morac said:


> Just a FYI, but TiVo added a server status page a few years ago, which would be very useful during issues like this, but it never actually updates to show there is a problem. It always shows green.


Our service guys are talking about this now. We either need to update/fix it or take it down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBoyd

Got a free VOX Remote and BT dongle at the Tivo VOX launch event today at the HQ. Easy to install on my Roamio Plus when I got home. Works nicely to streamline navigation and especially text searches on the new Hydra UI. Two Thumbs UP, Tivo!


----------



## Phil T

I purchased a new Bolt Vox on Wednesday. I notice I can't set the Comcast/Xfinity Music Choice channels in the Favorite Channel list. They play ok and show in the All, but not in the Channels list. Also the On Demand App hangs and has rebooted the box twice. Other then these two issues I really like it.


----------



## timbracken

Phil T said:


> I purchased a new Bolt Vox on Wednesday. I notice I can't set the Comcast/Xfinity Music Choice channels in the Favorite Channel list. They play ok and show in the All, but not in the Channels list. Also the On Demand App hangs and has rebooted the box twice. Other then these two issues I really like it.


I get the reboot too with on demand. I learned not to hit the Tivo button while playing an on demand show. Instead, hit the back button to stop playback, and then it's safe to hit Tivo, etc. to get out of on demand.


----------



## JustinB

With the Vox Minis, when I select "What to Watch", the "On TV Today", "Sports" and "Kids" areas show up blank. It seems to be only be from the Minis (happening on both in the house), even though this seems to work fine on the Bolt Vox itself. Has anyone else noticed this behavior?


----------



## sdpadres

JustinB said:


> With the Vox Minis, when I select "What to Watch", the "On TV Today", "Sports" and "Kids" areas show up blank. It seems to be only be from the Minis (happening on both in the house), even though this seems to work fine on the Bolt Vox itself. Has anyone else noticed this behavior?


Same issue with the older minis.


----------



## sfhub

tim_m said:


> I'm not sure how you feel about it but imo naming it exit instead of zoom makes more sense.


On Quattro it makes no sense as the Zoom button lets you cycle through the zoom letterbox/stretch modes. I don't know if the new remote is sending the same functionality code as the old remote. I was just remarking that the button in the position of the old zoom button has changed to Exit.


----------



## modnar

Anyone else having issues with the voice service? I got my VOX remote today but just get the "Sorry, voice is not available right now. (D402)" error. I'm not having network issues. A service connection worked fine. I tried restarting the TiVo.


----------



## Phil T

I notice that most times I do not get a Keep/Delete prompt at the end after watching a recording. 
Is there a quick way to delete a recording when this happens instead of having to go back into "My Shows"?


----------



## PSU77

Phil T said:


> I notice that most times I do not get a Keep/Delete prompt at the end after watching a recording.
> Is there a quick way to delete a recording when this happens instead of having to go back into "My Shows"?


I have the same issue. I noticed if I hit the Tivo button near the end of the recording while it is still playing, it will give you the Delete or Keep prompt


----------



## TonyD79

Phil T said:


> I notice that most times I do not get a Keep/Delete prompt at the end after watching a recording.
> Is there a quick way to delete a recording when this happens instead of having to go back into "My Shows"?


Guide, TiVo or back should all bring up the delete prompt if you are close enough to the end.


----------



## Nak

@TiVo_Ted,
Is Anyone else using a Mini Vox, Gen 3 UI, and a Slide Pro remote? I just got the remote and paired it to the Mini VOX. Normal remote functions work, but not the keyboard. The keyboard on my other Pros works fine on my Bolts...


----------



## tim_m

TonyD79 said:


> Guide, TiVo or back should all bring up the delete prompt if you are close enough to the end.


I always wondered why that happens since i got tivo. It is kinda annoying if you or say your cat or dog hit the tivo button, cause you have to start the playback from the beginning and find where you were.


----------



## Cheezmo

tim_m said:


> I always wondered why that happens since i got tivo. It is kinda annoying if you or say your cat or dog hit the tivo button, cause you have to start the playback from the beginning and find where you were.


When the delete dialog is up you can hit rewind to exit it and get back into your show where you were.


----------



## JoeKustra

tim_m said:


> I always wondered why that happens since i got tivo. It is kinda annoying if you or say your cat or dog hit the tivo button, cause you have to start the playback from the beginning and find where you were.


I found a quicker way. Start the program, then use the forward skip held down which takes you to the end. If you use reverse at quick speed you can backup quickly. But I also wish there was a third option also.


----------



## TonyD79

Cheezmo said:


> When the delete dialog is up you can hit rewind to exit it and get back into your show where you were.


Yes.

So many things you can do. So little documentation.


----------



## PSU77

I like the Vox remote however I can't get certain commands to work that are given as examples in the instructions. For instance, it won't recognize "Show me the Guide" or "Go to My Shows", "Go to Home"


----------



## PSU77

TiVo_Ted said:


> Hi everyone, I'm going to take the plunge here and try to answer some of your VOX and Hydra related questions. It's been 12 years since my last post to the TiVo forums, so go easy on me. I'll never be able to fill Margret's shoes.
> 
> Regarding our 4th generation user experience (aka Hydra), we will be making it available to all MINI, Roamio, BOLT and BOLT+ customers starting on the release date - 10/29. There will be a web page where you can request the update, and we will also have an on-box upgrade application. If you purchase an accessory VOX Remote, pressing the blue button on the remote will automatically trigger the update as long as your box is running the latest version of the current gen3 software (20.7.4). We have no plans to push the gen4 experience to customers unless they explicitly request it, however gen4 is required in order to have access to the voice features.
> 
> New customers who purchase and activate a BOLT, BOLT+, BOLT VOX or Roamio device after 10/29 will automatically receive our gen4 experience. Gen4 is where we will be placing a majority of our effort for new features and functionality going forward. If somebody wants to downgrade to gen3, they can, but the downgrade experience is less than ideal. It is a complete wipe of the box and all recordings are lost. We are trying to make this *very clear* during the upgrade process so that people don't accidentally upgrade to gen4. We are also trying to make it very clear with our accessory remote sales that the new gen4 experience is required in order to use voice controls.
> 
> Clear as mud?


Tivo Ted,

There have been a lot of reports that the Roamio OTA 500 GB that were on sale on Cyber Monday are having trouble finding a local zip code to complete the download of the new Hydra software and they couldn't set it up. Someone posted that the Help desk said that were 283 open cases trying to fix that problem with no solution found. However a few people have reported that using Kickstarter Code 51 fixes the problem. Can you please feed that info to your Help Desk. I am still waiting for my ordered Roamio OTA 500 GB so hopefully this problem will be fixed by the time I get mine.

Mike


----------



## ajwees41

PSU77 said:


> Tivo Ted,
> 
> There have been a lot of reports that the Roamio OTA 500 GB that were on sale on Cyber Monday are having trouble finding a local zip code to complete the download of the new Hydra software and they couldn't set it up. Someone posted that the Help desk said that were 283 open cases trying to fix that problem with no solution found. However a few people have reported that using Kickstarter Code 51 fixes the problem. Can you please feed that info to your Help Desk. I am still waiting for my ordered Roamio OTA 500 GB so hopefully this problem will be fixed by the time I get mine.
> 
> Mike


might be better to start new topic or pm ted


----------



## PSU77

ajwees41 said:


> might be better to start new topic or pm ted


Good idea, I PM him.


----------



## OrangeCrush

TiVo_Ted said:


> Not yet


Are there any plans to add HDMI-CEC support at some point, ever? Please?


----------

